# Flatshares



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 11, 2003)

By popular request this will be a thread for flatshares in London. There is a Brixton flatshare thread in the Brixton Forum, so keep to the appropriate forum for best results!

Please note: this is not a free service for landlords.


----------



## han (Jul 16, 2003)

*chum of mine looking for housemate*

Room to rent around mid August in very comfortable, friendly house in Stamford Hill, N16, sharing with one other female. The house is located in a nice, quiet street about 10 mins walk from Stoke Newington Church Street, and is centrally heated with washing machine, TV, video etc and small garden. Seven Sisters tube nearby. Seeking friendly, considerate person (female). The rent is £408 per calendar month all inclusive (except cost of
any phone calls). Approx. one month's deposit. 

If interested, PM me.


----------



## cemertyone (Jul 28, 2003)

Why are you people paying rent when we can give you a free place to stay in w.norwood....if you can give some time to us.....why pay £500 per month..when you can live in a free community......ah get real...contact us.
Contact either cemertyone or gergl.

You know it makes sense


----------



## trylo (Jul 28, 2003)

I would make a crack about what you just posted but please elaborate... how is it a free community? A squat? Gay 'roommate' thing? What?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 2, 2003)

I`m looking for a poky little room (anywhere) where i can pay next to nothing for it. I`m deadly serious too. But I can`t afford to pay anywhere near as much as people ask for.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 2, 2003)

I thought Manda had disappeared. I dunno why I thought that, I just did.

I will be asking for two flatmates to have some rooms in my house when its bought, but I will have to charge rent else I can't pay the mortgage... sorry.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 2, 2003)

i did dissappear, had a lot of things in my life, still do infact, thats why i need to get out. prontoish.


----------



## Eggby (Aug 26, 2003)

*Room available*

Do you want to live in the sky, two minutes from the Brixton Recreation Centre, the Academy and Brixton tube? I have a double room available in my flat for £90 a week, inclusive of bills. Sharing with one other, (me). In a tower block, ninth floor, very good security, spacious, quiet, airy, fantastic views. Female preferred, vegetarianish preferred. Available from September.


----------



## punkyfish (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi
I'm looking for a double room in a friendly easygoing shared house. I'm 25, female recent post grad and have recently moved to London. 
Ideally north of the river in zone 2 and pay no more than £350 per month.
PM me if you want more info.


----------



## JWH (Sep 20, 2003)

punkyfish - don't have one myself, but will send you contact details of ex-landlord of a mate of mine - nice houses, all PG students so no council tax, mostly Green Lanes area.


----------



## Zen_Guerrilla (Oct 1, 2003)

Looking for a nice large double room in East London, willing to pay £100 per week inclusive.  Looking to move beginning of November.


----------



## Zen_Guerrilla (Oct 6, 2003)

Bump because I'm still looking.


----------



## Calum McD (Oct 6, 2003)

Might be moving at short notice, so would be looking for a single room within reasonable access of East End, not too pricey.  Anyone help?


----------



## flimsier (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry if I pissed anyone off.!


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2003)

*TWO rooms going in Streatham*

*edit - both rooms gone now thanks to this thread *

1st floor flat with small garden (w. BBQ) on Harborough Road, Streatham (v. quiet traffic-wise).  10 min walk to Streatham High Road.  Equidistant betw. Streatham Hill and Streatham train stations.

One room is absolutely massive with working dbl bed & fireplace, the other one smaller with sgl bed but liveable in.  All amenities shared - living room has stereo + telly + fireplace and looks onto back garden.  The larger bedroom is available in lat Nov / Dec, smaller room available now.  Both semi-furnished.

Would prefer chatty person. Smoking/drinking/debauchery fine but no cats as I'm allergic.

Rent + bills (tend to be small) shared & not for profit, just to cover costs.  Smaller room @ 50 quid / wk (216pcm), larger @ 65 quid / wk (280 pcm).  Deposit negotiable depending on your situation.

If you've got a network card in your PC I can share my broadband connection as well.


----------



## ubu (Oct 16, 2003)

loki,
empty your pms! I am interested in the larger room.


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2003)

Sorry, done


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2003)

Wanted: Room in squat.

Must have electric and prefer hot water.

No junkie hellholes please.

East or South, ty.






Experience of cooking nice vegan food, roast meat dinners, etc. rolls nice spliffs, can hold own in drinking/stumbling stakes.




Failing That:

Would like room in house or flat, South or East London; Must not mind partying, 3 dogs (not full time), smoking, noise, odd looking veggie food, or skipped 'things' piling up.

Must be cheap & friendly house.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 23, 2003)

Any spaces in squats in the london/south east area at the moment?  i'm easy to live with, clean and tidy, not adverse to working hard or getting my hands dirty...i can cook!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 23, 2003)

I can cook better than her, and I chop wood, and fetch it.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 24, 2003)

I do think not!
 
I was in the scouts (although i am a girl) and got my knife axe and saw badge, that leaves me _more_ than qualified to chop wood.  thank-you very much.
i have a winning smile and sparkling wit and humour too.


----------



## davey (Oct 24, 2003)

Hello everyone!

I've got a lovely mate at work who is desperately looking for a room to share in a house, preferably in the Greenwich/Blackheath area as soon as possible.

She's a youngster of 21 from Cornwall trying to stay up in the big bad city. She doesn't smoke but smiles a lot and is toilet trained. Please PM me if you have any thing?

very many thanks. She's a little worried she might be forced back down the tin mines.

davey


----------



## deano (Oct 29, 2003)

hi urbs,
I'm looking for a new place to live, pref a houseful o' good people, a veggie party-minded household, not too young not too old. Normally live in Hackney and Camden but prob gonna take what I can afford wherever...Cheers


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 26, 2003)

At this rate we should all just get out our A-Z's and crowbars and sort this out once and for all.


----------



## Loki (Dec 4, 2003)

My two rooms (see above) are still going (unless stuff_it still wants the large one.)

Come on guys, I don't wanna have to advertise in Loot!


----------



## the B (Dec 4, 2003)

If people are looking to squat a place, I'll help them out, got a near complete spare set of tools leftover etc etc


----------



## Old Gergl (Dec 10, 2003)

If we don't get our shit sorted out soon I might take you up on that.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loki _
> *My two rooms (see above) are still going (unless stuff_it still wants the large one.)
> 
> Come on guys, I don't wanna have to advertise in Loot! *



I might need a room at the begining of March.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Loki (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blagsta _
> *I might need a room at the begining of March.  I'll let you know. *


Trouble is, I can't hang on until March (unless I can find someone who wants the room for a short period).

I'm very chuffed to say that the smaller room has been taken by an urbanite who will be moving in next week!

The bigger room is STILL going - it's absolutely huge, it's even got a working fireplace with a gorgeous mantlepiece and I'm offering it at a knockdown rate cos I'd prefer an urbanite to take it (except pbman ).

Trust me, if I advertised in Loot I could find someone in no time who would be happy to pay far more.


----------



## Kameron (Jan 11, 2004)

*I'm Looking*

I'm looking for a Flat share in London I can go up to 90ppw at a pinch but would prefer 80ppw. Need a double bed, can't sleep in singles, and a decent shower, I'm flexable on everything else. Oh yes my dead line for this is 12th Feb but I could afford to start 1st of Feb

PM please


----------



## Kameron (Jan 11, 2004)

Alternativly if anyonew else is looking for a house and would like to team up then I play that game as well pending compatability, mostly on price, less so on location.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 13, 2004)

A mate of  mine has a large single room to let.  Shared flat with one other girl  in Homerton.  £325 per month.  Female only.  Must like dogs & cats! Smoker/non-smoker.

pm me for contact details.


----------



## Loki (Jan 15, 2004)

My second available room is gone now too (not an urbanite as such, but a lurker, and a jolly nice chap too!)  So I no longer have rooms available.


----------



## stdPikachu (Jan 15, 2004)

I hope that you've managed to convince this lurker to join urban75. If he's as nice a chap as you say he is, he'll join the forums at once and make lots of posts in the computers forum...


----------



## flimsier (Jan 15, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> I hope that you've managed to convince this lurker to join urban75. If he's as nice a chap as you say he is, he'll join the forums at once and make lots of posts in the computers forum...




This poster seems like he would make a good flat-mate...


----------



## Loki (Jan 16, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> I hope that you've managed to convince this lurker to join urban75.


I'm on the case (in fact I made it a condition of his tenancy - seriously! [but  just as a joke])


----------



## Loki (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm very lucky in that my first urban flatmate likes hoovering   so if my new flatmate likes washing up and dusting, I'll be sorted!


----------



## Thomas77 (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey I like washing up as well!!

Have you not noticed!!

I bought some nice fairy at the weekend!!


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 20, 2004)

*Room available*

Change of plans.  I'm staying in my current flat, but we have a spare room going.  Rent is £105/pw for a large attic room in a nice flat in central Brixton. Central heating, microwave, washing machine and a wireless broadband connection.  Sharing with 2 males, we would like a female to balance things out a bit, but are willing to be flexible.  We like a quiet life during the week, but don't mind loudness at the weekends.
Available end of Feb.

PM me for more details.


----------



## scarletwoman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Room in East Leyton, E10*

So because of silly people not saying what they wanted when my girlfriend got this house with her flatmates, they've been let down at the last minute. Why can't people communicate properly???? 
Room to let in large friendly house with two gay women and cat. 20 minute walk to Leyton tube. Nice quiet road, back garden smokers welcome. £250 pcm plus bills, Deposit £300. Avaliable 1st Feb. Pm me asap coz they really need rent the room as soon as possible.


----------



## jesi (Jan 29, 2004)

*looking for a room....*

Hi everybody,
I'm looking for a room in a flat/house in/around brixton (brixton hill, herne hill, tulse hill stretham  or even further if place is good) I can pay up to 350 (+-) pm.
I use broadband so if you dont have it I'll fit it gratis and can donate a computer so you can use it.
Please pm me if you have a spare one...


----------



## scarletwoman (Feb 9, 2004)

So the room is still going. Does no one want to move this time of year???? I guess its too close to the masive expense of Chrimbo. But I will post the advert and hope that a nice urbanite will see it and think hummmmm i could live there.   

Large 4 bed room house, share with two others. East London. Share with two gay women a cat and a ferret. 20 mintue walk to Leyton tube/BR. quiet road, garden,fitted kitchen, w/dryer, microwave, double glazing, furnished. Chilled out, sociable and tidy but not anally so hahahahaha. Smokers welcome. £300 deposit and £250 pcm + bills. PM me if you're interested and i'll email you more details.


----------



## Solidarnosc (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm looking for a very cheap flatshare in South London, pref within bussing or same tube zone distance of Elephant and Castle, am willing to pay around £80 a week, will be a student so no need to worry about council tax. 19/m, smoker, I'm not fussy as to who I share with, very easy going. To start in September. 

PM me if you can help out, or if you don't think that's secure then you can email me - leftturn@another-world.com


----------



## punkyfish (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a friendly house share in north/east london (pref zone 2).  
I'd like to live with people that will share the odd bottle of wine occasionally and go down the pub now and again but do their own thing too. 
I'm looking to move at the beginning of April, so if you have a room going spare send me a pm


----------



## luke2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dear all:
Large single room £95.00 per week for rent, and one double room £115.00 per week as well , good location with 1 min to Oval Station, close to shops,fully furnished,wooden floors,including bills.Available now.Four weeks deposit required.

If you are interested, please call 07795102364, a view will be arranged.

Sorry to bother others


----------



## mellowmoose (Feb 26, 2004)

punkyfish said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a friendly house share in north/east london (pref zone 2).
> I'd like to live with people that will share the odd bottle of wine occasionally and go down the pub now and again but do their own thing too.
> I'm looking to move at the beginning of April, so if you have a room going spare send me a pm




just to say punkyfish is miss mellowmoose   

... Im house trainng her so she's a safe bet


----------



## scarletwoman (Mar 2, 2004)

scarletwoman said:
			
		

> So the room is still going. Does no one want to move this time of year???? I guess its too close to the masive expense of Chrimbo. But I will post the advert and hope that a nice urbanite will see it and think hummmmm i could live there.
> 
> Large 4 bed room house, share with two others. East London. Share with two gay women a cat and a ferret. 20 mintue walk to Leyton tube/BR. quiet road, garden,fitted kitchen, w/dryer, microwave, double glazing, furnished. Chilled out, sociable and tidy but not anally so hahahahaha. Smokers welcome. £300 deposit and £250 pcm + bills. PM me if you're interested and i'll email you more details.



Room still avaliable to the right person!!!!!!


----------



## watford red (Mar 5, 2004)

we have a double room going in our shared flat in watford if anyone is interested.. email or pm for more details

cheers


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 8, 2004)

I might be looking around for somewhere by mid-April or so, probably in Hackney or thereabouts...


----------



## liberty (Mar 18, 2004)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I might be looking around for somewhere by mid-April or so, probably in Hackney or thereabouts...



I hear there's a nice garage in Hackney just ripe for squatting


----------



## Loki (Mar 18, 2004)

liberty said:
			
		

> I hear there's a nice garage in Hackney just ripe for squatting


I can't believe no-one's squatted the disused cinema in Streatham (or maybe they have?)


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 25, 2004)

looks like i've finally found someone to take my flat so now i need a home.. looking for something from start of may..space for a large bed and a tonne of books.

and i think it's time to venture into south london.


----------



## liberty (Mar 25, 2004)

Not South London... Don't do it


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Mar 25, 2004)

I second that Liberty


----------



## Kameron (Mar 25, 2004)

hey, there some of us prefer it down here south of the river. We are a more relaxed breed thank you.


----------



## liberty (Mar 25, 2004)

Got nothing against South London (honest) As long as your passports up to date there should be no problem


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Mar 25, 2004)

Kameron said:
			
		

> hey, there some of us prefer it down here south of the river. We are a more relaxed breed thank you.


Twas only a joke


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 26, 2004)

liberty said:
			
		

> As long as your passports up to date there should be no problem


I understand i need quite a few innoculations too


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> I can't believe no-one's squatted the disused cinema in Streatham (or maybe they have?)



Wasn't there a big squat party in there a couple of years ago?  Early 2001 if I remember rightly.


----------



## liberty (Mar 26, 2004)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> I understand i need quite a few innoculations too



Don't do it... Come to Hackney


----------



## flimsier (Mar 26, 2004)

I believe I am the only person to move to South London and manage to get out.

And still alive too


----------



## golightly (Mar 26, 2004)

Not exactly a flatshare but...

I'm moving out of my flat in Crystal Palace in the beginning of April.  It's a one bedroom flat in a small block on the top of Beulah Hill.  It's been a pretty good flat but not big enough for my needs now, and my landlady has been pretty easy going.

If anyone is interested PM me and I'll put you in touch with her.


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Mar 26, 2004)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> looks like i've finally found someone to take my flat so now i need a home.. looking for something from start of may..space for a large bed and a tonne of books.
> 
> and i think it's time to venture into south london.



If you come to Hackney as Liberty suggests you'll be near all of us lot, or does that put you off!
Just a thought like


----------



## liberty (Mar 27, 2004)

Biscuit Tin said:
			
		

> If you come to Hackney as Liberty suggests you'll be near all of us lot, or does that put you off!
> Just a thought like



I'm sure Onemonkeys alrady packing his Hackney bags


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 27, 2004)

Its enough to put anyone off


----------



## liberty (Mar 27, 2004)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Its enough to put anyone off



I know how you feel about Hackney.... Would be different if there were some more Trance nights to keep you happy


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 27, 2004)

Theres enough fluoro fucking trancefreaks there as it is.


----------



## liberty (Mar 27, 2004)

You know you love nad need it


----------



## blamblam (Mar 31, 2004)

House-share in Homerton

Medium-sized bedroom in house with 3 early-20s blokes. Queen-sized or double bed (not 100% sure what the proper size is!). Big house, 4 bedrooms, living room, garden, big kitchen, 3 bathrooms, communal PC with broadband. 5 mins walk from Homerton station.

£325/month (not inc. bills)

Please PM for more info


----------



## moon (Apr 5, 2004)

*Flat to rent in Hither Green SE13*

A friend is renting a 2 bedroomed flat in Hither Green, SE13 close to three fairly large stations,15 mins London Bridge and five mins from shopping centre.

Charging £800 pcm for a two bed flat with a nice garden, beds and bedding, double glazing, gas central heating and a pub next door.
The bills are quite low, bc its fairly well insulated and once you heat it up it tends to stay warm. 

Pls call
At work (11pm  to 5pm only please)  020 7542 9361
At home (7pm to 11pm and weekends) 020 8463 0972
mobile (11am to 11pm every day) 0777 181 4724


----------



## rennie (Apr 8, 2004)

my flatmate is moving out May 1st so there is an going to be an empty room in a lovely flat off Brixton Hill, SW2.
It's a first floor flat with three bedrooms, a nice lounge with windows facing West and a lovely green space in front of it (it's a well kept garden that runs paralel to Brixton Hill and keept the fumes and noise at bay).
The flat has central heating, wooden floors, all mod cons in the kitchen n a  nice bathroom. and free broadband!

It's a double room with a desk, closet, and a chest of drawers and a shelf. well lit, wit two big windows facing a quiet street. Rent is 440 pcm excl.

Im easy going, messy on the edges n in the flat quite a lot as i am studying. the other flatmate keeps to her room. we're both nice lovely girls!
If you fancy coming for a visit please call on 07947355371.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2004)

*Room To Rent In Sw2*

My mate has a house on Athlone Road SW2 (between Brixton Hill and Tulse Hill) and the departure of his previous flatmate has left a room empty. It's a 3 bed house close to shops, Brixton Hill etc, a few mins on the bus to central Brixton. House is huge as, despite there being 3 bedrooms, it would only be shared with my mate (ie 2 people only in house). There's also a garden, small conservatory, on-road parking outside etc.

Rent is £455 pcm excl. 

PM if you're interested. Cheers.


----------



## jamie23 (Apr 16, 2004)

*looking for place in zone 1*

Hi,
I'm an female American grad. student looking for a furninshed bedroom in the camdentown/regents park are; zone 1. I am visitng London as part of the BUNAC program, looking to check out the "electronic music" scene.... 

I will be arriving on May 31, 2004 and am looking for a professional place till the end of September. I can be out by mid Sept. for I'm prob. going to be traveling through Germany my last month in europe; leave date is flexable!

Concact me through my e-mail: js_mana_ku@yahoo.com
or post here w/ more info.

I'm friendly,social and house broken- oops, I mean tidy.... ;P

Cheers-
Jamie


----------



## zora (Apr 21, 2004)

A friend of mine is looking for a new place - here's what she says:


> i am looking for a decent sized room in a friendly but
> peaceful house from the end of May.
> 
> can pay around £300 per month (??if that's still
> ...



She's very laid back and generally lovely; I know she can't pay much but if anyone knows anything please let me know.  

*Edited cos she's not looking for a room anymore.*


----------



## flimsier (Apr 26, 2004)

*Walthamstow short term*

Right, please see the thread in General if you need the background to this, but:

Double room in quietly situated house-share in Walthamstow. Available for 5 months. Presently occupied by 2 friendly professional males.

The house is in a tree lined avenue and has a 50ft garden, front garden, and good parking.

Access to transport facilities and/or the North Circular is superb. 

Bed and furniture provided (unless you don't want them) and all other facilities in the house are shared.

The room is available at £350 exclusive of bills. Last month all bills (including council tax) came to £63 each - which includes cable tv and any landline telephone calls.

Please pm me with any questions/ for more details.

Cheers


----------



## LDR (Apr 27, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I believe I am the only person to move to South London and manage to get out.
> 
> And still alive too



No, Missuz Scott and I lived in South London but now East London feels like home.


----------



## Disco Squirrel (May 4, 2004)

Smallish (but not tiny) double room available to rent in this large garden flat in Streatham Hill. Ideally want a female to share with current female tenant and a very friendly cat.

It's a ground floor flat with a nice garden at the rear. The street is very quiet and safe, providing free car parking.

The room is available from the 30th of May. The rent is £350 per month plus bills. £350 security bond is also required upfront. 

If you are interested call 07743 647 404


----------



## Streathamite (May 6, 2004)

mate of mine (a boarder, but I'm doing this for him) looking for a flatshare, tidy & housetrained 30+ bloke, norf or east London, negotiable on rent - please PM me


----------



## Iainmc (May 6, 2004)

Any of you know me. I could do with a place to live ASAP. Im paid on the 15 or about that date so that would be my moving in time.
Im looking as cheap as possible but if pass any offers my way if the price is right I'll consider most locations.

Iain


----------



## superdodgy (May 12, 2004)

Friend of mine (not know her very well though) 37 or so year-old female looking for a flatshare in central london. Anything below 200 pounds a week will do.
Non-smoking.

Know anything, pm me, please.
thanks in advance.


----------



## mellowmoose (May 14, 2004)

im finally finishing uni and moving back to london on July 10th ... although I can take on a tenancy from 1st July onwards.

Looking for a double room north of the river, zone two ideally.

A huge houseshare would be the sort of thing id love, laid back and friendly.

PM me if anyones got anything or you want to know more about me.

cheers.


----------



## sarcastic food (May 14, 2004)

mellowmoose said:
			
		

> im finally finishing uni and moving back to london on July 10th ... although I can take on a tenancy from 1st July onwards.
> 
> Looking for a double room north of the river, zone two ideally.
> 
> ...



Binty faints!!!! You mean you are finally going to meet urbanites!!! Chat roomers!!!! Goodness me.   I'll flat share with you then.


----------



## mellowmoose (May 14, 2004)

edited out


----------



## onemonkey (May 15, 2004)

*adopt a monkey...*

from 31st may i'll be homeless and it's right in the middle of my exams so i can't spare the time to hunt out a home right now.. so instead i hope to throw myself on the mercy of some random nutters off the net 

Edited cos i've been taken by some of those random nutters  
Thanks PM &co.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 24, 2004)

*Brixton room vacancy for girl*

There is currently a room vacant in my house in central Brixton for a relaxed female taker. There are four other people - house a bit run down but nice place really and relatively clean/tidy (annoyingly obsessive tidy-uppers need not apply though ). We're a friendly bunch in general, though some of the housemates are often not in the house.  Price is £80 or thereabouts I think (will confirm price to people who PM me obviously). We're asking for a girl so as to have a fairly even gender-balance in the house. The room currently has a semi-double bed (wider than single but not as wide as full double) - I think the landlord is prepared to change it if you want.

There will be a very informal interview if you are interested in the house - just a chance to meet the housemates really.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 1, 2004)

Looking for a place in Brixton / Herne Hill pretty soon.. looking to spend hopefully not more than £80 a week, would like a double room, not too tiny, nice, chilled people.. not students though, one of the reasons for my move! no offence though 

loads of places out there, but thought I'd post this anyway, every little helps eh.. to quote frigging tesco.


----------



## hektik (Jun 3, 2004)

a friend is looking for someone to live in his spare room.

The flat is in willesden green, Zone 2, less thatn one minute from the jubilee line.

Its available from Monday 7 June, you would be sharing with just my friend (Male) would prefer NS and aged 18-30, other than that he has no requirements other than being easy going and attitude free, and are generally sociable.

The flat is WELL nice, he has only just bought it and moved in so all the furniture is brand new (i know, i helped him put it up) and the room is bright and airy.

its going for £320 pcm + bills

PM me for phone number or email address.


----------



## Kameron (Jun 3, 2004)

If anyone's looking for a room in a shared house paying somewhere in the ~£360-£460 range then drop me a PM. My Landlord has a couple of rooms going on Mayall Road. I've never seen these houses and I'm not saying my landlords like the best in the world or anything but he's OK and if your looking in that price range in Brixton you might as well give it a look.

I think that includes most bills and stuff but I'm not sure.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2004)

*Want to spend a month in Brixton??*

I am away from the 29th July to the 28th of August.

And I've filled my room now


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 8, 2004)

*Room in Stoke Newington*

And very nice it is too. Available starting 12th June.

Sharing with two girls, one boy, and a cat, this victorian house is ideally situated in the quiet residential area north of Abney Park. Kitchen/Lounge are quite spacious. There is possibly a choice between a double or single room (£368-£347 a month). The single room is generally held to be nicer, overlooking Abney Park.

We have a preference for a female non-smoking vegetarian.

Ideal for vampires!


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2004)

*Room available, East London*

Double room available in East London (zone 3), sharing decent sized flat with one tidy male urbanite in quiet residential street.

The place is fully furnished, central heating & double glazing, and has a large sitting room, kitchen (with cooker/fridge/mw/washing machine), bathroom (with bath and seperate shower) and a seperate wc - and is located in a small low-rise block down a pedestrianised road.  Neighbours quiet.  Decor a bit dated but everything works.

Plenty of the usual shops/pubs/take-aways nearby, good bus routes, and 2 tube stations (Canning town - Jubilee line & DLR/Plaistow - District & Hammersmith & City lines).

I'm asking £360 a month, and you'll have to pay a share of the gas/leccy (topping up the key/card meters).

PM me for more details!


----------



## needapad (Jun 9, 2004)

Looking for a room hackney/clapton area (ideally on 242/38 bus route) up to 350pcm ex bills.

I am a dj so there will be decks and music to contend with.

PM me if you have any details and I will reveal myself  (not literally )

Thanks


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 9, 2004)

*Small Double Finsbury Park Available July*

We've got a room coming up in our house. 

Rent's around £300 pcm excl, council tax is rather steep but will drop to a reasonable level in November.

PM me if you want more details


----------



## lost property (Jun 12, 2004)

*Room in Haringey houseshare*

Hi, we have a medium sized room going in very nice 4-bed houseshare, with beautiful garden, large kitchen, living room and all mod cons.

Rent is £310 pcm, plus bills (council tax is £30 a month) and you'd be sharing with one female and two males- including another urbanite - and you'd be living in an area full of political activity, if you like that sort of thing, but lots of nice neighbours nonetheless.

Veggie-ish, cat-friendly type preferred.  

The room will be available from July 9.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## madshadow (Jun 18, 2004)

*Double room in Brixton - next to Brockwell Park*

Large double room in Brixton (accross the road from Brockwell Park) in semi detached house. Very clean, recently decorated, 30ft living room, spacious all around, large front and back garden,  suitable for male, female or a couple. Available from June 23rd 2004. Rent £355 pm + bills. For more info please call Stevan on 07969 441 115 or email s_lung@hotmail.com


----------



## freethepeeps (Jun 21, 2004)

sublet for 6 months in a housing coop in Islington -, just off Upper street very close to Highbury and Islington tube station - £90 per week includes FOOD, bills, council tax and shared ADSL connection.

Available July to December.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## zubaier (Jun 23, 2004)

Me and my girl are looking for a new place again... we dont wanna leave the safe environs of brixton, and preferably fairly central.. 

If anyone knows of anything cool going anytime soon, please chuck us a PM...

ta!


----------



## maker_of_sieves (Jun 23, 2004)

We are looking for 2 guy to share a house with three girls (1 post grad/ 2 working) come september.  Don't have anywhere yet but gonna be looking in the south Brixton/Oval/Stockwell etc... Preferable students as then we may have found a way to get round council tax, but doesn't have to be.  Hoping for about £80pppw exclusive.  If interest PM me.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 24, 2004)

*Room available in shared flat central Brixton*

Large room available in shared flat in central Brixton. £105/week.
Sharing with me (male) and another U75er (female). Central heating, shower, Freeview cable TV.
Available from end of July(ish).

PM me for more details.


----------



## Unkle Timo (Jun 24, 2004)

*coop sublet*

hmm, when trying to PM you the system said that you were not recieving messages. 

tim




			
				freethepeeps said:
			
		

> sublet for 6 months in a housing coop in Islington -, just off Upper street very close to Highbury and Islington tube station - £90 per week includes FOOD, bills, council tax and shared ADSL connection.
> 
> Available July to December.
> 
> PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 24, 2004)

He's been banned.


----------



## Magic Mutley (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm looking for a room for short term - from about 9th July until the end of September, though part of that might be useful...I'm not really bothered about location as long as it's not too bad getting into town.  pm me if you know anything going - Cheers!


----------



## slaar (Jun 26, 2004)

Looking for a room from September, £80 - £90 ish per week with decent bus connections into Russell Sq / Bloomsbury area, probably North London but not that bothered about exact location. Will be a student if that helps on the council tax. PMs if you know any going.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2004)

Right, nearing move time.. looking for a place from 15th August onwards.. somewhere in Brixton, or nearby.. up to about £90 a week, double room, not too far from the tube or overland rail links.. blah, blah, blah.. let me know if know of something!


----------



## thelittlechef (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya urbanites - cross postted from com forum...

Apologies for blatent use of boards for advertising, but £50 for the server should cover things if this actually works...

I've got two rooms in my house to let for the next year. The house is just near Euston station and has all mod cons etc etc... Including broadband in every room, so you can while away the hours browsing the boards and deciding what is middle class and if a broadband connection qualifies you  

Anyway, if anyone's interested - PM me and I'll show you round the flat.


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Jul 15, 2004)

I need a room in flat/house available 1st September. Hackney would be a bonus but anywhere along the victoria line would be considered. Am willing to pay £350 or there abouts (hopefully).
Feel free to PM me.


----------



## nosos (Jul 16, 2004)

slaar said:
			
		

> Looking for a room from September, £80 - £90 ish per week with decent bus connections into Russell Sq / Bloomsbury area, probably North London but not that bothered about exact location. Will be a student if that helps on the council tax. PMs if you know any going.



I can't be arsed retyping this in my own words.

I'm in the exact same situation ......

Any help would be muchoa ppreciated!


----------



## madshadow (Jul 18, 2004)

*Room in Brixton, opposite Brockwell Park*

Sunny, quiet room in spacious, clean, newly decorated shared house, large living room, big nice garden. Available now, until end September. £263pcm + bills. Please call 07969 441 115 for more info


----------



## mellowmoose (Jul 20, 2004)

Two rooms available from the 14th August in a four bed house.

Ones double and the others single in stoke newington.

£80 and £75 respectively

Pm me for more details/questions  


mellowmoose


----------



## Emma Herself (Jul 29, 2004)

We have a spacious single room with double bed in Brockley from September 1st for 70/wk (excluding bills), victorian terraced house with all mod cons on quiet residential street. Has garden, train to london bridge (10 mins)/victoria (25mins) plus busses to central London.

Four other people, we need a student or someone who doesn't have to pay council tax and doesn't mind students! (Tories need not apply   )


----------



## Cloo (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello

MysteryGuest is moving out of chez cloo and in with some mates, so it looks like I'll have a room free at the beginning of September.

Reasonable rates, inclusive of bills and broadband (although I realise now I'm typing this on MG's computer, so I'll have to get me one now!), near Blackhorse Road tube (15 mins Kings X, 20 mins West End), big double room.

I guess I'm asking for someone with a job who can pay by direct debit, not too loud or awake too late and who likes cats (especially small, neurotic ones). PM for details!


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 2, 2004)

i'm going to need somewhere from the end of this year, flatmate moving to Wales. if something came up before then, i could probably move early.

currently pay £260, would conceivably bite the bullet and go as high as £400 if it was a nice place and a BIG room.

i have a LOT of stuff   

i'd ideally like to live somewhere between the elephant and streatham and not too far east or west of that line (so kind of clapham - which i can't afford - down to loughborough junction, maybe camberwell.. that sort of area).


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 3, 2004)

*House Share in Palmers Green N13*

Available from the 16th of August to share with me, El Jugador, Secretsquirrel and our guinea pig, Mr Pig 

£300 per month rent and  £415 deposit.  

The room offered is the largest room in the house.  Please note that this room is unfurnished! The house is a large Edwardian Terrace and has a shared living room, kitchen, bathroom, dining room, lots of storage, a huge garden with patio, pond, bbq, garden furniture etc, and we have a laid back landlord (no hassle!).  All mod cons incl. broadband connection, shared bills & £36 per month council tax.

We are 7 mins walk from Palmers Green Station (zone 4) which is 10 mins from Finsbury Park,  20 mins from Kings X and 30 mins from Moorgate. Bounds Green tube (zone 3 Piccadilly line) is a 5 mins bus ride and 15 mins walk away. 

We are looking for a chilled person M or F, although we like to party we're generally pretty quiet during the week. 

So send us a pm if you want to come and have a look.  

edited to say : its gone already


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 4, 2004)

shit.. that sounds like a fantastic flat, but i really want to stay in london


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 4, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> shit.. that sounds like a fantastic flat, but i really want to stay in london



Well, its just been taken,  so neeeeeeeeer   

(although have to admit that El Jugs refers to Palmers green as 'the countryside')


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 4, 2004)

bloody right.

shame, because it does sound like a lovely place.


anybody else need a right wanker to move in with them?

in LONDON?


----------



## Cloo (Aug 4, 2004)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> Well, its just been taken,  so neeeeeeeeer
> 
> (although have to admit that El Jugs refers to Palmers green as 'the countryside')


 Bugger! How come your's gets taken and mine doesn't and I asked first! Not fair!


----------



## marko (Aug 8, 2004)

*Room available!*

OK, so I'm leaving SW london and going back to zone 1 (boo!)

I have a truly lovely room in Herne Hill to pass on to someone nice. It's available 1st September (though could be as early as August 16th).

Because I'm lazy here is the text of my loot ad. It won't appear in loot until Tues, so you saw it here first!   



> *Vast 1st floor bedroom in gorgeous period house, 5 mins Herne Hill stn (zone 2), with 4 housemates. Includes large garden, music room, guest bedroom. Suit easy-going creative person. 440pcm. 07909 697200 *



M xx


----------



## tomas (Aug 11, 2004)

*flat/house share in stoke newington wanted.*

my sister in law is looking for a place to live. preferably all female, clean and cosy, grownup and friendy. around £90 a week, top £100 inclusive.

she is a 26 year old BA photography student.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 12, 2004)

A mate has a large room available from 23rd August.   In Homerton, share with 1 female.. must like dogs & cats. £300 pcm.

Pm me for more details.


----------



## haushoch (Aug 13, 2004)

hi, we have the following available:

Houseshare

Double bedroom for male or female in large Victorian terraced house with garden and cat.  10 minute walk to Brixton tube, near Brockwell Park.  Smoking household.

Room is furnished, overlooks the garden, it's a temporary tenancy, from now until the end of October.

Rent: £450/month, including bills & council tax, 1 month deposit.


----------



## Solidarnosc (Aug 17, 2004)

Tis all sorted now!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2004)

Right, looking for either a flatmate who wants to get a nice 2 bedroom place in brixton or stockwell or clapham looking to spend up to 90 a week / 400 a month or a room in a flatshare.. same price..

cheese


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i'm looking for a place really, or a person who wants to share.  

i'm nice, 26, a girl, fun, generally happy, single and coming to terms with it, i have size five feet and i'm a brunette.  i work for shelter and have plenty of friends.

the cheaper the better, but i guess i could go up to £400.  ideally in hackney / bethnal green but am prepared to look elsewhere, including south of that there river.

people would have to be relaxed, not mind partners staying (not that i've actually got one), not be *too* noisy but not *too* quiet either...  don't have major preconceptions of who i'd like to live with, just kind, friendly, chilled, etc., etc.  

PM me if ya think we could help each other help each other!  

love, dolly.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2004)

Yikes!

All my flatmates have bailed on me (one's getting married, one's moving in with her friend who moved to london, one is moving in with her boyfriend) - these were a bunch of maybe's (well not the marriage...) that all of a sudden turned into definitely's. 

So I either need:

Three people (!) to live in a Ground+Basement Flat right near to Oval tube. £433pm excl. Details at the following link (I made this when I thought I only needed one extra flatmate):


OR

A flatshare around Elephant & Castle way (Bakerloo line will be very useful once I return to Uni) - Read the link above to see what sort of person I would want to live with, and that'll describe me too  for around the same amount of money, or less...

This will all be happenning at the end of September.

Of course if I do move out, there will be a lovely house for 4 availlable...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 28, 2004)

are all the rooms 433 a month mate? even the smallest one?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2004)

That's how we've worked it in the past.
I have to be tight with money right now, as I'm heading back to Uni. So I probably will continue paying the 433.

However. I am open to negotiations 
It all depends on what other prospective flatmates want to do.

Anyone else need somewhere to live?

EDIT : clarified


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 28, 2004)

hey, i'm looking to move back into london  and i need somewhere relatively cheap (around £260) pcm inc if possible. 

I'm looking to move end/mid september. 

I'm house trained. and pretty Q in the week... weekends... mental. Sometimes.

really need a place where I can travel to Gt. Portland Street/ Oxford Circus/ Tottenham court road, vaguely easily... any help appreciated,

cheers darlings.

xxx


----------



## SubZeroCat (Aug 28, 2004)

So tempting.......


----------



## SubZeroCat (Aug 28, 2004)

If anyone has a cheap room near Putney or where its easy to get to Putney, let me know.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 31, 2004)

crispy - i've actually peered through your front window before now and admired the 'decor'.. 

sounds ideal - right location etc and right dates. but i need a damn big room AND a lower rent. which i suspect is impossible


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2004)

I _thought_ I saw you walking past 

That 'decor' is entirely made from 1940's american adverts. eg. "Just ask a jap what it feels like to be up against men fortified with Victory Vitamin C" - did you see the hidden pattern?

There's one room available now by the way, for any takers...

PS: dub, sorry mate can't really go lower, esp for one of th big rooms. haven't seen much in the area for less either


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm currently trying to rent out my flat - either 2 rooms seperately or the whole flat fully furnished.

Big bedroom - £360 pcm
Smaller bedroom (still decent sized) - £340 pcm

Whole 2 bed flat - £700 pcm.

Those are good rates for the area - it's in Canning Town/Plaistow zone 3 near to both tube stations (Canning Town is on the Jubilee and DLR, Plaistow on the District and Hammersmith & City) and there are loads of buses heading towards Aldgate.

The flat is quite big - 2 good sized bedrooms, 22' sitting room (ie space for lounge area and study or dining area), decent sized kitchen with washing machine, electric cooker, microwave, fridge etc, a bathroom with bath and separate double shower cubicle, and a separate toilet.

Some of the flooring looks a bit scruffy atm but I intend to get new carpets put in within the next couple of months.

If anyone's interested, PM me...


----------



## mains (Sep 2, 2004)

I''ll be looking for a double room in a shared house/flat from around mid October onwards, ideally Brixton/Herne Hill/Tulse Hill/Gypsy Hill or Crystal Palace.  

Please PM me if you think you might have something suitable


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 6, 2004)

Right, actually ready to move now... again, double room, up to £400 a month, Brixton, Herne Hill, Clapham North, Stockwell, Oval, Camberwell..

pm me if you know of anything..


----------



## maes (Sep 8, 2004)

anyone have a spare room, anywhere in london? could only pay up to £250pcm, and i'd have to bring my cat with me... (she's lovely & housetrained & you wouldn't even notice her)

i know it's a long shot & asking the impossible, but it's worth a try. would contribute lots of free food, & do the cleaning, washing etc if needed...

please PM with anything even vaguely relevant


----------



## wiskey (Sep 8, 2004)

wanna share a flat?

i've got to decide if i'm keeping my flat for another year or not. and i'm thinking its a bit expensive.


----------



## maes (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah alright  that may well work... what kind of thing were you thinking of?


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 8, 2004)

Can I come too? I can't cope with where I'm livign anymore and the stress is making me ill   


I'll sleep in the bath


----------



## wiskey (Sep 8, 2004)

actually i know a few lads who do a good line in sheds 

mc have pm'ed you


----------



## the B (Sep 8, 2004)

[annoying reminder]

I thought you were trying to save money for your trip to India and all that maestrocloud? 

[end]

I'll sure you'll make the right decision wiskey  And there were two interested parties within an hour.


----------



## maes (Sep 8, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> [annoying reminder]
> 
> I thought you were trying to save money for your trip to India and all that maestrocloud?
> 
> ...




yeah i was/am, but short term survival (ie. getting away from home) takes precedence over long term plans... just trying to figure out what the fuck to do tbh...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 9, 2004)

found a place, cancel what i said!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 9, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> found a place, cancel what i said!





bastard.. me and mains were thinking about getting you in a threesome..


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 9, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bastard.. me and mains were thinking about getting you in a threesome..



Take me!! Please....I can't take living at home anymore   

(example: they started laying into me about my college and getting a pub job and how my plans were stupid and everything I did was wrong just before we went to get my cat put down    dickheads)


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 9, 2004)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Take me!! Please....I can't take living at home anymore




but you haven't actually got any MONEY have you?   


(and my blood pressure probably couldn't take it  )


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 9, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> but you haven't actually got any MONEY have you?
> 
> 
> (and my blood pressure probably couldn't take it  )



Actually I'll be working nearly full time soon so I will have money but prob not enough   

My blood pressure cant take it here!  (If I die its your fault   )


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 9, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bastard.. me and mains were thinking about getting you in a threesome..



Still up for the threesome.. haven't found a place.. landlord screwed me over.. 

shoulda said, well up for it..


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 9, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Still up for the threesome.. haven't found a place.. landlord screwed me over..
> 
> shoulda said, well up for it..




are you coming to offline? we could hug manfully and stuff..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 10, 2004)

had to find a place pretty much straight away it turns out, so found another place I'm afraid.. couldn't really wait until mid-october  still, cool place, nice n' cheap, might even be better than the one the landlord screwed me over on.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 10, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> had to find a place pretty much straight away it turns out, so found another place I'm afraid.. couldn't really wait until mid-october  still, cool place, nice n' cheap, might even be better than the one the landlord screwed me over on.



can you find me one too then, since you're so adept


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah, there's loads out there, seen 10 or so this week, all under £400 pcm, all big, all nr the tube.. moveflat and gumtree.com are your friends!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 10, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> yeah, there's loads out there, seen 10 or so this week, all under £400 pcm, all big, all nr the tube.. moveflat and gumtree.com are your friends!




cheers for the tip


----------



## rennie (Sep 12, 2004)

my very good mate is flat hunting as well... he just got back from a year in Bangkok researching for his PhD... he's looking for a nice clean room in a friendly flatshare is zone 2-3 for around 400 pounds/month max. 
if you've got a room going, please PM me and i'll pass his details on.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2004)

Not much time left!
My moveflat ad is generating multiple contacts, so if you have your eye on this beautiful £433pm piece of real estate, let me know  I'd give preference to an urbanite.

http://www.internsnetwork.org.uk/users/tom/flat/crispyflat.htm

(sorry rennie, i thought this should be public, if your mate is still looking, pm me)


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 15, 2004)

Crispy Newsom said:
			
		

> Not much time left!
> My moveflat ad is generating multiple contacts, so if you have your eye on this beautiful £433pm piece of real estate, let me know  I'd give preference to an urbanite.
> 
> http://www.internsnetwork.org.uk/users/tom/flat/crispyflat.htm
> ...


If rennie's mate is no longer interested, I have a long lost stepsister who has just arrived in Brixton out of the blue. She is staying temporarily in Tulse Hill but urgently needs a place to live as she has got a job in Brixton. I'll send her the link anyway, shall I?


----------



## maes (Sep 15, 2004)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> anyone have a spare room, anywhere in london? could only pay up to £250pcm, and i'd have to bring my cat with me... (she's lovely & housetrained & you wouldn't even notice her)
> 
> i know it's a long shot & asking the impossible, but it's worth a try. would contribute lots of free food, & do the cleaning, washing etc if needed...
> 
> please PM with anything even vaguely relevant



Just to let people know that I've found somewhere 

(thanks urban )


----------



## dum dum (Sep 16, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> If rennie's mate is no longer interested, I have a long lost stepsister who has just arrived in Brixton out of the blue. She is staying temporarily in Tulse Hill but urgently needs a place to live as she has got a job in Brixton. I'll send her the link anyway, shall I?



433 a bit rich for our mate Stella.Get ya sis in there quick smart!!!!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 16, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> If rennie's mate is no longer interested, I have a long lost stepsister who has just arrived in Brixton out of the blue. She is staying temporarily in Tulse Hill but urgently needs a place to live as she has got a job in Brixton. I'll send her the link anyway, shall I?



Please do!
I can assume she's housetrained and won't claw the furniture? 

PM me for details.


----------



## blamblam (Sep 23, 2004)

Well kids it's your lucky day. We're gonna have not one but *two* rooms available in our house-share in Homerton, Hackney. The previous occupants all met with mysterious accidents involving some kind of animal.

They both have double bed, big window, desk, wardrobe and chest of drawers. Nice house on quiet street with living room, big-ass kitchen, garden, basement, shower room, bathroom, 2 WCs and broadband. 7 mins walk from train station. If you have a wide-screen TV or large DVD collection of Owen Wilson and Ben Stiller movies we especially want you! Oooh and the League of Gentlemen.

Smokers welcome, but no paedononces, scabs or fash please.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2004)

My gaping vacancy has been filled.

Ooo-Err


----------



## liberty (Sep 24, 2004)

A friend has a room to let £280 a month all in...

This includes broadband, telephone (non-mobiles) and all the rest.

The place is very close to Manor House tube station 

Must be veggie 

PM me if interested


----------



## liberty (Sep 24, 2004)

Forgot to add female preferred


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 29, 2004)

I've got a couple of friends who've just arrived back in town from two years travelling and are looking around for a place - if they can't find something for £80 a week for the two of them they're going to have to move to Newcastle.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 3, 2004)

...


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Wanted - Hackney Shared House*

A friend of mine (a non urbanite) is desperatly looking for a fiendly shared house in the Hackney area to escape the appaling abuse from the person he shares with at the moment. It's doing he head in to the extent that he does not return to the flat untill they are either out/asleep and is making his life a misery. 
He doesn't deserve this, He's a lovely, lovely guy -  fairly ecentric, but who always has a great take on life's perculiar ways, he's also quite private and quiet at the same time - so not in your face at all. He works and earns a reasonable salary so rent is no problem.(£350 - £450 PCM)

Please PM me if anyone knows of anything that might be sutable.
Thanks.


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 7, 2004)

*Finsbury Park - 2 rooms available end of Oct*

Me and my buddy are moving out at the end of Oct. There's a pretty big attic room available, and a small double on the first floor.

Both are £305 pcm excl bills. Council Tax is about £30 a month. Close to Picadilly and Victoria line, plus buses. 

House has a good sized lounge, two bathrooms, 2 phone lines, large bright kitchen/diner. Flatmates are all house-trained (thank me!) and really friendly. 

Suit professionals, but students will be considered. 

PM if you're interested


----------



## gsv (Oct 12, 2004)

*Double room -- Camden/Islington border*

Hi all 

I'm moving out of London, leaving behind a double room with built-in wardrobe. Flatshare with 2/3 others (not always there). £432 pcm.

N7
Close to Picadilly Line (Caledonia Road)
Busses to Camden / Kings X / West End / Holloway / Finsbury park

streetmap

PM me if you're interested.


GS(v)


----------



## Zinedine* (Oct 16, 2004)

*Whitechapel?*

Ive finally made the decision to move out of Essex and go to London. The areas i like are Brixton and Whitechapel, though Brixton would be too far for me to commute. So if anyone in the E1 area has a room to rent(not too expensive), id be very intrested.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Got a room for rent in Brixton, backing on to Brockwell Park, so it's a very quiet and peaceful non-smoking flat..  15 mins walk from Brixton tube/train and Herne Hill tube.  Bus stop outside building.  XLA building, so spacious.  Got lots of mod cons type stuff... washing machine, dishwasher, cleaner, internet access etc etc.  Share with quiet couple who like a laugh every now and then, occasionally badly behaved.  450 pcm including bills.


PM me if you're interested.


----------



## George & Bill (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm tentatively looking for a room somewhere within easy reach (<4 miles?) of Wandsworth, inside zone 3, cheap as possible (<£300/pcm inc, if that's realistic; don't mind something small).

I'm a clean 'n' (fairly) tidy 19 year-old photography student, who will irritate you by sticking cameras in your face, but stop when asked. I'll cook for you if you do the washing up and install broadband if you don't object. Doesn't smoke apart from the odd spliff.

Not urgent, but will get a move on for the right place


----------



## node456 (Oct 27, 2004)

I am desperatly seeking a double room in the Brixton / Oval / Camberwell / Kennington area , must be a furnished flatshare , willing to pay up to £400 pcm excl if you know of anywhere or have anything up for grabs please PM me 

cheers 

Nodie


----------



## Madasalorry (Oct 30, 2004)

*Anyone still live in West London?*

I am looking for a place in west london

(the big bit of london to the left of victoria/Baker street  ) 

I have college and (probable) work commitments in fulham, so need to be there 
or thereabouts to be convineint.

Are there any posters with a room in the area? 

<not holding breath>


----------



## dweller (Nov 9, 2004)

I am looking for somewhere in London,  
 the person I was subletting from is being rehoused.

If you are in need of a flatmate, be rest assured I am not a 
 psycho (hope yr not either), just pm me.
 I am 33 yrs old male, friendly, easy going , bright, self sufficent, not prone to neediness, deadly mood swings and destructive glaring at flatmates, or extended discussions of eastenders at breakfast time. looking for somewhere probably
 only for six months, so if I am a pain in the arse it wont be forever..


----------



## lost property (Nov 10, 2004)

*Room available - Haringey*

I'm looking for someone to fill my room when I move out at the end of November (I've found a super-cheap one-bed flat).

It's a reasonable size room, in a house with 3 others (all male, aged 25-35) who come highly recommended by this female - all very friendly and laid-back, but not so much that the house is a wreck.

There's a lovely garden, large kitchen, lounge and usual mod cons, all for £310pcm.  

It's in Haringey, just off Green Lanes, a great area for buying veg at 3 o'clock in the morning.  There's an active residents' group and Haringey Solidarity Group to keep you politically entertained, if you're that way inclined.

Anyway, if you're interested, then PM me.  
Cheers.


----------



## treefrog (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey all,
Will be looking for a room to rent in the East End (pref. Whitechapel/Brick Lane area) after New Year, as I've decided to stop dossing at my mates and become a real person (he wants his spare room back!). Housetrained, virtually invisible during the week and usually clubbing at weekends. Steady 9-5 so rent not a problem up to about £400pcm. Hate living with very boring/soap-obsessed/anal people, so thought here would be the best place to start looking! Anyone interested in adopting a Weegie, pm or e-mail me.

Rozi


----------



## likewise (Dec 8, 2004)

*tulse hill flatshare*

There's a double room available in my place around end of November. (Last flatmate was a joy but has gone and bought a flat in East Dulwich). It's a nice and relaxed first floor flat with two bedrooms and a huge living room (high ceilings, big windows), right by Tulse Hill rail station and the Railway Tavern, with easy access to Brixton and beyond. 

How nice is this flat? I'ts super nice. It's got wooden floors and a silver washing machine. It's got a guest bed cum (?) mattress in the living room, a couple of sofas, and cushions and rugs. And broadband. Anna TV. And bookshelves with quite a few eclectic books on there - including the i ching, stuff about decent nutrition, martial arts how-tos and a fair few comics and bits of sci-fi floating around.

Smokers/non smokers, male/female, single/couples, meat-eaters/veggies welcome. I smoke and eat meat, but have lived with vegans before and don't find it a problem cooking and keeping a fridge to suit. 

Rent is £400 a month excluding bills, with £400 deposit. You would probably need a job to feel comfortable paying this kind of rent.

I'm currently working as a web designer in the Ministry of Magazines, and go out and about, but dinnae do all-nighters every week anymore...

PM if you would like to find out more.

Mags Likewise


----------



## Fidel (Dec 9, 2004)

W10, Wesbourne Park/Ladbroke Grove tube, relaxed atmosphere, clean, newly decorated, adsl, share with two girls, free from Jan. 80/week plus bills


----------



## bang (Dec 11, 2004)

I (25 year old male)am after a flat/house share, Zone2 South London would be preferable...
...looking to move first week of January
I have a permanent job and am not likely to do the off for the foreseeable future, I don't smoke but have no problem with smokers, I clean up after myself and can feel strangely satisfied after a Jif session on the bath and sinks...
...I like pubs and the odd squatparty and I have Technics  but i don't take the piss with sound levels
i would like to live with people who are sociable,people who are...well like urban75 folk I guess
max i could pay including bills would be 400 a month, pm me pm me


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 14, 2004)

*Stoke Newington N16*

We have a spacious double room available ... in Victorian house in a leafy, quiet area of Stokey, backing onto Abney Park. toys include dishwasher, washing machine, and broadband internet. Large lounge (with Art Deco furnishings) and kitchen. Seeking someone who is relaxed and tidy, and doesn't mind making tea in a pink kitchen!

Available now - £97 p.w. excl.

pm DrJazzz if interested


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 17, 2004)

i'm doing this for a friend, you don't get to live with me.... but you can trust them.

-----

Single room with tons of storage in lovely, clean, spacious house available immediately. House has all mod cons - microwave, dishwasher, washing machine etc. plus off-road parking, big garden, wireless broadband, friendly cat and very laid back housemates! 10-minutes walk to Leytonstone Station. Smokers welcome. 

Monthly rent includes all bills including council tax and all household cleaning products. 

If you're an easy going person and you're interested, pm bluestreak.

(i think the rent is £320pm but i might be a little out)


----------



## treefrog (Dec 23, 2004)

*Help me out please!*

I know I posted here looking for a flat last month to no avail, but my situation is no better and I REALLY need a place to stay, so here goes again...

Professional single female looking for a room from January/February. On the Northern line for preference, but not overly fussy. Housetrained, comes with TV/VCR/PC and hamster. Looking to pay up to 350pcm. Happy to live with cats, dogs and gabba fans. PM me if anything comes up!


----------



## Kameron (Dec 30, 2004)

*Room in Brixton*

There is a room going over looking Brockwell Park in my house. 460ppm all in so that includes Council Tax, water, Gas and leccy. Share with three others and the Landlord lives up stairs five days a month when he isn't in Spain.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 3, 2005)

Looking for place. South London preferred. Professional, quiet, librarian, non-smoker, likes cats.


----------



## past caring (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to regret this......  

Justin - check your PMs.


----------



## Callie (Jan 8, 2005)

DrJazzz said:
			
		

> We have a spacious double room available ... in Victorian house in a leafy, quiet area of Stokey, backing onto Abney Park. toys include dishwasher, washing machine, and broadband internet. Large lounge (with Art Deco furnishings) and kitchen. Seeking someone who is relaxed and tidy, and doesn't mind making tea in a pink kitchen!
> 
> Available now - £97 p.w. excl.
> 
> pm DrJazzz if interested



no cats?


----------



## liberty (Jan 8, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> no cats?



Are you looking Callie?


----------



## Callie (Jan 8, 2005)

For a cat?! ooh yes please 

(dont need a flatshare though )


----------



## liberty (Jan 8, 2005)

so your looking for a cat without the flat 

A cat in a hat maybe


----------



## Callie (Jan 8, 2005)

or on a mat!


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 21, 2005)

this is for irregular urbanite daveH:

-----
Large double room in Leytonstone available immediately! All bills including council tax and broadband inc. (£450 pcm)

Large furnished room in clean, lovely, newly decorated house available immediately. 10 minutes walk to the underground station, excellent local facilities including several late night off licences and a brilliant turkish supermarket just round the corner.

In our house we have the following:
Dishwasher
BBQ-perfect-garden
Off-road parking
Broadband internet
Widescreen TV
DVD player
VCR
Stereo
Comfortable sofa for your mates to crash on
3 laid back and friendly housemates
1 cat

All bills (including council tax) house cleaning products and loo roll included.

Smokers welcome.

------

pm me for more details.  and they're wrong, it's less than ten minutes walk to the station, and i dawdle.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2005)

where?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 21, 2005)

oh fuck.

leytonstoned.


----------



## stroober (Jan 21, 2005)

one stroober (one good owner) seeks flat in the west cental area of london (will consisder other area depending on ease of transport to work).

Am easy going, socialable

Am FT employed in notting hill so something near there would be ace.

looking for something in the ball park of 400pcm or there about

if you need any more details drop me a PM


----------



## Utopia (Jan 24, 2005)

Room Available in friendly house share in Stoke Newington
Large Single bedroom, Gorgeous spacious front room with separate
dining area, lovely kitchen, huge garden, nice quiet area.


Niceness essential!.

It'll be living with me (nice bloke) & a girl (whos super nice) & its £383 PCM & bills & its available 07/02.

PM me if your interested or know someone who might be.

Cheers


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> or on a mat!



Where he sat and looked at a bat


----------



## Dissident Junk (Jan 24, 2005)

PECKHAM RYE/NUNHEAD

I've a good-sized double room, partially furnished, available in a clean and tidy flat in quiet enclave of Nunhead/Peckham Rye (zone two). It's a two bedroom place, so you'd be sharing with one other ie. me.

It's 8 mins walk to Nunhead BR (13 mins to Blackfriars, 20 mins to Victoria), 15 mins walk to Peckham Rye BR (10 mins to London Bridge), and 15 mins walk to the bars and restaurants of East Dulwich. 

The flat has sitting room, kitchen with fridge-freezer, washing machine and gas hob with electric oven and a bathroom (bath and shower) with a separate toilet. It's all centrally heated. £370 per calendar month exclusive of bills. 

PM me, dissident junk, for more details et al . . . 

BTW, I am a freelance editor/journo/writer so I tend to work from home quite a bit, so it might not be the place for you if you are a bit mad-for-it, like.


----------



## jochem (Feb 7, 2005)

*2 dbl rms *beautiful* converted vict house*

Two furnished double rooms in lovely converted Victorian houseshare with wooden floors, garden and a *huge* open-plan living room and kitchen. LOTS of space, plants and light. We are situated in a quiet street, only minutes away from the buzzing heart of Brixton, Brockwell Park and the market. The street itself is very peaceful and green and the neighbours are all very nice.

An important thing: the young couple (us: 27 and 30) who live in the house are expecting a little girl in April. We have a large room to ourselves. We think this house and the two rooms that are free could suit a single parent and a child. Or any combination/permutation. The landlord is a nice guy, no hassle.

Basically....we really love this place and are trying to be open-minded and imaginative about whatever will allow us to stay.

We're social and relaxed. TEFL teacher and translator / subtitler. We would like to share the house with people who enjoy being around and talking, cooking, eating, playing canasta or whatever...............

Please don't call us if you love watching loads of TV every night. Preferably no smoking.

446pcm exclusive. Not the cheapest in Brixton but WORTH IT. Please come and have a look because you're not just paying for the room but for the big living space in the house.

please email me if you want some pictures

tom 07881568924
golo303@hotmail.com
eva 07901531612


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 9, 2005)

it's gawn..


----------



## Icefire (Feb 11, 2005)

edited out


----------



## Kameron (Feb 15, 2005)

Room in a friendly shared house in Brixton (SW2) near the Hob Goblin. Large first floor room over looks Brockwell Park. Shared kitchen, bathroom, sitting room etc etc, five bedrooms four of us and the Landlord has the top room but is rarely in the UK so it is really just the four of us. Not generally a student house and quiet by and large.

Price is £460 all in so there are no bills for electricity, gas, council tax, TV Licence, or phone (as long as no-one abuses it I guess). Broadband internet is £45 quid a quarter if you want it.

Drop us a PM if your interested.


----------



## Firestormuk (Feb 15, 2005)

*well...*

Is anyone renting a one bed, or a studio.
in brixton n16, n8, n10 camden whitechapel or herne hill.


----------



## tendril (Feb 16, 2005)

*2 Rooms in Clapton*

2 Rooms in our house in Clapton from 1st April (no joke)

1 small £265/CM
1 med  £300/CM

Bills: £75/CM into the house account covers gas, lecky, Council tax, water and TV licence, plus share of phone.

Pm me if you are interested

Tendril


----------



## Firestormuk (Feb 17, 2005)

*well...*

how many people live in the house?


----------



## matoid (Feb 18, 2005)

*north london flatshare wanted*

hey

north london flatshare wanted

work in archway so anything near(ish) to save having to go on the tube would be fab

i am veggie/tai chi/acupuncture student doing care work

cheers

matoid


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> 2 Rooms in our house in Clapton from 1st April (no joke)
> 
> 1 small £265/CM
> 1 med  £300/CM
> ...




Yes, it's true... I'm moving on to a new mystery mansions, somewhere...  If anybody's got a largeish room going in North/East London from around 1st April I may well be interested... I'm fully housetrained and actually quite quiet, though not in a "moody lonerist" type way... just in a mysterious way.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 18, 2005)

*Girl from Reykjavík needs a room for one month.*

A friend of mine in Iceland has a friend who is looking for a room in London for the month of April.

She is doing an internship at a fashion company out in Kent, so would prefer a room with good transport links to Charing Cross or London Bridge.  

p.m. to me if you know of anything.


----------



## tendril (Feb 18, 2005)

Firestormuk said:
			
		

> how many people live in the house?



3


----------



## tendril (Feb 18, 2005)

Looking for a BIG room in central/east/south london (bethnal green/shoreditch/londonbridge etc)

I'm a DJ so there will be some noise. Non smoker (well, non tabacco and its byproducts anway).

Housetrained.
Will need broadband or the option to have it installed.
No basement flats please.
In full employment, rent not an issue. Not dog friendly but love cats.

aren't I the fussy one


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 21, 2005)

tendril, if leytonstone is ok for you this might be the perfect place...

as for the advert:

E*V*E*R*Y*T*H*I*N*G I*N*C*L*U*D*E*D (plus big room, great house, chilled housemates) (£425 pcm)
From:catherine_m_rose@yahoo.co.uk Dave/Catherine - 020 8539 9455/07958 379994


Date: Monday 21st February
Date available: 01/03
Large furnished room in clean, lovely, newly decorated house available immediately. 10 minutes walk to the underground station, excellent local facilities including several late night off licences and a brilliant turkish supermarket just round the corner. There is also a big 24-hour Tesco 10-mins away.

In our house we have the following:
Fully fitted, fully kitted out BIG kitchen with dining area
Dishwasher
BBQ-perfect-garden
Off-road parking
Broadband internet
Widescreen TV
DVD player
VCR
Stereo
Comfortable sofa for your mates to crash on
3 laid back and friendly housemates
1 cat

All bills (including council tax) house cleaning products and loo roll included. So nothing to worry about except spending money after you've paid your rent!

Smokers welcome.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2005)

also, two of my mates who are dead cool and chilled out are looking for a third (or a thrd and fourth) to go into a house share with in east london - anywhere between liverpool street and ilford really.... PM me if you are looking for a long term share or something...


----------



## Cadmus (Feb 28, 2005)

looking for a room in a friendly youngish (22+) flatshare anywhere within zone1/zone2. cant afford much as budget is studentish (up to 400-420pcm incl) so am not expecting anything which will win prizes for interior decorating. as long as the crowd is fun, i'll settle for a shack. internet and smoking friendly (not only tobacco) essential but within moderate limits. washing machine will also be nice.

as for me - i cook, i clean, am usually tagged as "the perverted one", i take life not seriously enuff but tend to disappear from social life entirely when deadlines press me. currently doing postgrad degree. can't oblige myself for more then 6 months. would like to move by mid/late March.

any help will be appreciated.  
thanx


----------



## Cloo (Mar 2, 2005)

TEMPORARY room/s in Hackney available from a workmate who's going travelling for a few months - PM me if you want to contact him, details from him below:

Huge house - bedrooms + 2 large lounges + Dining room + Office + Laundry Room + Lovely garden
Cheap rent – either £340 ALL BILLS INCLUDED (if there are a total of 6 living there) or £408 ALL INCLUSIVE if 5 living there.
Includes Cable, broadband, etc…
Anyway – it is a cool place, and the people who were going to move into my room have backed out – would suit single person or couple or 2 single people

We are keen to sort it out as soon as possible!



http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?G2M?X=534934&Y=186101&A=Y&Z=1


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 6, 2005)

*Cheap room for rent to female (short lets welcome)*

Room for female in shared flat in walthamstow, gdn, 5 mins from tube £300 pcm inclusive. Contact Jenny on 07979 510523 or jennyzienau@hotmail.com


----------



## rennie (Mar 9, 2005)

I know this is a long shot but if anyone knows of a one bedroom flat around Bethnal Green going for 165/week or so please PM me! cheers


----------



## Hood (Mar 15, 2005)

*Who wants to live with my girlfriend?*

Fully furnished double room to let, with own french doors to decked garden, in stylish newly renovated 2 bed period garden flat. Professional non smoker, or smoker happy to smoke outside, to share with one other professional female. Flat has walnut floors, large lounge with dining table, new bathroom, and beautiful new kitchen with glass worktops.

Zone 2, 2 minutes from Bakerloo and Silverlink stations. Available from 10th April for 6 month tenancy. £550pcm.

Contact Kathryn - 07957 343411


----------



## Misformer (Mar 16, 2005)

*Looking for a place in August*

Looking for studio flat in August this year as I'm planning to live in London for a year (around 700 - 780 pcm). Would love to hear of any abodes being available round that time?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 16, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> I know this is a long shot but if anyone knows of a one bedroom flat around Bethnal Green going for 165/week or so please PM me! cheers




When do you want to move in?


----------



## rennie (Mar 16, 2005)

DoUsAFavour said:
			
		

> When do you want to move in?



June or maybe even May.


----------



## tendril (Mar 23, 2005)

*Still need a room*

Hi

I am still looking for a VERY large room in a friendly flatshare. (5m x 5m)

I have my own furniture so it needs to be unfurnished (except for a wardrobe if there is none built in).

I am a DJ (with 2500 records, hence the space needed)
I need Broadband, or the ability to have Broadband installed.

Areas considered:

Brixton, Bethnal Green, Hoxton/Shoreditch, London Bridge/Borough or anywhere near tube zone 2.

I am in fulltime employment (I am a chef).

I need to move on April 2nd hence the urgency

Cheers

Tendril


----------



## StoneReni (Mar 24, 2005)

*Romm available in Brixton*

Massive room with available in big friendly houseshare. Just off Brixton Hill near Tescos, tude, etc.

Sharing with 2 girls and 1 guy

Available at the start of May. 

G'is a buzz on 07890823601 if interested.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2005)

how much? have a mate looking.


----------



## salaam_max (Mar 26, 2005)

*Room To Let: Brixton*

...


----------



## al (Apr 1, 2005)

If anyone knows of a flatshare where they'll be happy to take my (very cool) cat along with me then please pm some details - I'm having a proper nightmare!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 6, 2005)

*London: Finchely*

(Sorry i gave this it's own thread the other day - i didn't see this)

Right basicaly what's happened is my sis is moving out of her flat in North Finchley at the end of April. As we're moving in together down in Kent. But there's problems with the contract and she can't leave until september now without losing her deposit...

So i was wondering, is anyone looking for a place to stay? or even a flatshare? The place costs just a tad under 700 PCM + Bills and has a living room/kitchen in one, 1 bedroom, bathroom and little landing type of thing. Kitchen has its own work surface with the usuals, washer+dryer+oven etc etc. I'm not just saying this but it is a nice place, but then if anyones interested they can have a look of course (it's on the northern line and is about 2 mins walk from the tube, and right near the basic bus routes too)

It would be ideal to share if your on a budget and want to live near central London. as 340ish a month each is not too bad. So anyone maybe interested at all? I know it's a longshot but i have to try

You can add me to MSN, Pm me or ask someone for my number if your interested as a few people have it..

Thanks, Ry


----------



## ebird (Apr 7, 2005)

*Large Double Rm in Loughbrough Junction*

Hiya!

There's going to be a large double room to let in the house share where I live at around the end of the month. 

It's less than 5 mins walk to Loughbrough Junction station (on the Herne Hill side of Coldharbour Lane) and about 10 mins walk into Brixton and its assorted attractions. It'd be sharing with me and my male housemate. It's a four bedroom house, but with 3 people living there. Cos it's nicer like that.

There a big double lounge and kitchen and seperate dining room and a garden, so it a really good size house. As for me, and the other housemate, well, we're both pretty easy going...we keep the place clean and that, but manage to do it without petty notes and rotas. 

Also, it worth noting that if you are offended by the activities of some of the drugs forum types, then you might not be happy living in our beyooti-ful home. We don't exactly cain it 24/7 but sometimes it can get a little messy...we're not talking crack pipes and needles, but if you are offended by lines of assorted stuff, and people who like assorted lines of assorted stuff, you prolly wouldn't like our place very much....smokers etc are also fine.

So...the price...it's about £450 for the room (which is quite alot, but it REALLY is a nice place, everyone who sees it says so) with all bills included...and the room would be available from roughly the start of May...

Anyone interested? PM me if you are....


----------



## Mr Clutch (Apr 19, 2005)

*Large 2 bed flat in Stoke Newington - avail april 30th*

Two Bedroom Flat – Stoke Newington N6 – Available from April 30th

Two double rooms, one of which is very large and the other overlooks Abney Park on the top floor of a Victorian conversion located 1 minute from Church St. Large living room and modern kitchen with washing machine. Partly furnished, large communal garden, private off-road car park with electronic gates. 1 minute walk from Church Street. Very close to the overground and all bus routes – may be interested in renting the rooms separately. Available end of April.

£900 PCM plus bills. Contact Tony 07790 472587


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 22, 2005)

room needed.  east london.  pretty cheap.  asap.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 30, 2005)

well, i think a request posted in haste doesn't read too well...

so i'm looking for a room in east london, preferably whitechapel, shoreditch, bethnal green, leytonstone or leyton.  i'm a good flatmate, i pay my bills, i'm considerate and friendly.  i can pay 300-360 a month.

i'm a dj and have loads of books so ideally it needs to be a largish room but i'm flexible.


----------



## Cadmus (May 14, 2005)

Posted once before here, but now im serious. So here goes...

Im looking for the following:

ESSENTIALS:
Budget: up to 90pw inclusive
Location: zone 1, 2 or 3 (3 only if well connected with central london)
Properties of room: medium sized, window (i.e. light), bed, closet, desk
Move in date: between 20 - 23 June
Room needed until: late September
Other essentials: internet

As to places I like, here's a couple of clues:
- i like houses/flats in which the radio is discreetly always on, even when ur soonzing the afternoon away on the sofa, just so there's always some background music to whatever ur doing. hearing the news from time to time is also helpful so there's more to bitch about on a daily basis.
- i like places which are tidy but not becuase there's a running rota in the house, in a form of a formal table written in red ink, blue tack-ed to the fridge, but because everybody just cleans whatever part of the communal area spontaneoulsy, becuase they don't really mind doing it. if people cant talk to each other but prefer to write pathetic notes, they can hardly fit the defintion of the second part of the word flatMATE, dontcha think?
- i enjoy spaces where its understandable that if ur making a cup of coffee for urself, u ask others also if they'd like some. including persons who are allergic to coffee - just to remind them of what they're missing
- im comfortable in kitchens where eating isn't a solitary excercise, but a social event. watching TV is fine, but having a challenging argument just for the sake of it is better and improves digestion!
- i would always go for a place where formalities are secondary and a relaxed, amusing and tolerant attitude is predominant.
- i can't stand lack of humour - the preferred type of humour utilised in everyday conversation is irrelevant to me, as long as it's there. seriousness should be an exception, sneaky giggles shoud be the rule
- the fact that i smoke should not be despised and held against me: those who refer to cigarette fans as "yucky smokers" are, in my view, no different from homophobes. this however doesnt mean that i wouldnt like to engage in the smoking debate and stop smoking if anyone manages to persuade me (this is a dare, in case you havent noticed!)

As to me, Im 26, postgrad, extremely relaxed and sometimes interestingly amusing.

Pls get in touch.

Cadmus


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 17, 2005)

*Houseshare Palmers Green N13*

Because secretsquirrel is moving out    we have a room available from 18th of June.
- To share with me, El Jugador, Doubletrouble and our guinea pig, Mr Pig

£300 per month rent and £415 deposit.

The room offered is the back bedroom. Please note that although this room has fitted wardrobes and cupboards, it is otherwise unfurnished! The room is a double bedroom, overlooks our lovely garden and is south facing. The house is a large Edwardian Terrace opposite a park and has a shared living room, kitchen, bathroom, dining room, lots of storage, a huge garden with patio, pond, bbq, garden furniture etc, and we have a laid back landlord (no hassle!). Washing machine, central heating and a broadband connection, shared bills & £37.50 per month council tax.  

If you like the room but are furniture challenged, the new Edmonton Ikea is only a couple of miles away.   

We are 7 mins walk from Palmers Green Station (zone 4) which is 10 mins from Finsbury Park, 20 mins from Kings X and 30 mins from Moorgate. 
Bounds Green tube (zone 3 Piccadilly line) is a 5 mins bus ride and 15 mins walk away.

The house is a five minute walk from the nearest supermarket, takeaways and the library so its very convenient.

We are looking for a chilled person M or F, who doesn't smoke tobacco (we don't mind the smoking of other 'erbs)and although we like to party occasionally, we're generally pretty quiet during the week.  

So send us a pm if you want to come and have a look.


----------



## Xanadu (May 22, 2005)

I'm going to be looking for a room soon.  I start work (regular 9 to 5 job) around August, but want to live at home for a couple of months to save some cash, so will probably be looking to move in around September.

I'm hoping to get a large furnished room, with good transport links (tube station nearby, night buses, and be, at most, 30 mins to Liverpool St, Moorgate, Old St, Bank or Cannon St).  I've had enough of looking over my shoulder, so I don't want to live anywhere too dodgy/intimidating (flame away ).

I'm friendly and can sustain a conversation for more than 10 seconds, so I'd prefer to live with people that can do the same 

My PM box is waiting...


----------



## bluestreak (May 23, 2005)

head east dude! we need more eastearly urbanites.


----------



## Xanadu (May 23, 2005)

Well I'm considering leytonstone, along with islington or clapham cos I'm a yuppie at heart


----------



## bluestreak (May 23, 2005)

woo!  leytonstone is nice and chilled out and there are a fair few urbanites around.

lots of people like clahms but i wouldn't live there.

islington is ok, if you've got a high pretentiousness toleration limit, but by god you'll pay for the privilege of living there.


----------



## Xanadu (May 23, 2005)

My pretentiousness toleration limit is massive.  It has to be, otherwise I wouldn't be able to put up with myself. 

Anyways, enough derailing!!!!  Move along people, nothing to see here....


----------



## LDR (May 24, 2005)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Well I'm considering leytonstone, along with islington or clapham cos I'm a yuppie at heart


If you move to Leytonstone.  I'll organise a welcome drink at my local and then you'll never be without friends or lonely again.

I'm not suggesting that you are currently lonely and friendless.


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 24, 2005)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> If you move to Leytonstone.  I'll organise a welcome drink at my local and then you'll never be without friends or lonely again.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that you are currently lonely and friendless.



All the cool people live in Leyton/stone: me, LDR, Missuz Scott, bluestreak, me, me, did I mention me?


----------



## Xanadu (May 24, 2005)

Thing is, I've got loads of friends living in Clapham next year, and my sister will be in Tooting, so I'd prefer that area.  I wouldn't mind Islington, cos it's close to work and close enough to my parents that I can pop over if they need anything (but far enough away for them not to pop round *all* the time).  Leystonstone is too far from everyone I know.  None of my mates from Walthamstow will be around next year (final year at uni for them).

I think maybe I have a subconscious disliking of leytonstone from the last time I was there, after a coke & alcohol fuelled night, I woke up next to a rather _interesting_ women.  Suffice to say, the main memory of that leytonstone was walking up to the tube station with a rather strong urge to retch. Repeatedly.


----------



## Zinedine* (May 27, 2005)

Right here goes.
Im looking for a room. Just east of city (Shoreditch, Whitechapel, Bethnal Green, Mile End).

A room with (or big enough to contain) a double bed.

The only thing that may be a problem is that my Boyfriend will stay with me the odd night when he is in London. So if you have a problem with Gays or french boyfriends, im not gonna be for you.

I'm chilled and relaxed, friendly. Like a good pint now and then and i can cook very well.

Im looking to move mid to late July.


----------



## bluestreak (May 29, 2005)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I think maybe I have a subconscious disliking of leytonstone from the last time I was there, after a coke & alcohol fuelled night, I woke up next to a rather _interesting_ women.  Suffice to say, the main memory of that leytonstone was walking up to the tube station with a rather strong urge to retch. Repeatedly.




you didn't go to zulu's did you?

if so you deserve everything you get.

anyway, don't talk about my mother like that.  she says if you'd hung around for breakfast you'd have got her legendary deep-fried spam sandwiches.


----------



## Xanadu (May 30, 2005)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> you didn't go to zulu's did you?
> 
> if so you deserve everything you get.
> 
> anyway, don't talk about my mother like that.  she says if you'd hung around for breakfast you'd have got her legendary deep-fried spam sandwiches.


 Nah, the night started near moorgate.  Apparently I was too fucked to go home alone so I was taken by someone I worked with.  Didn't realise your mum was a 20-year old student


----------



## bluestreak (May 31, 2005)

you live and learn eh?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 6, 2005)

Room available central Brixton for 3 months from end of June. Sharing with a couple, 2 minutes from tube, wireless broadband, Freeview TV, large attic room available. £100/week. PM for details.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm looking for a flatshare in bromley or chatham asap if anyone knows of one going


----------



## PANAC (Jun 12, 2005)

*South London*

Looking for a flatshare in one of Battersea, Clapham, Brixton areas or roundabouts them.  Just moved down from Scotland, looking to move in to new place within the next few weeks.  Please PM me with any good news - cheers!


----------



## giliadams (Jun 14, 2005)

*A little poky room*




			
				Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> I`m looking for a poky little room (anywhere) where i can pay next to nothing for it. I`m deadly serious too. But I can`t afford to pay anywhere near as much as people ask for.




I have lived in a little poky flat and loved it.  The bed came out of the wall.  Everything was at hand.  I couldn't collect any clutter.  My days in that flat made me think about size and design.  If something is well designed, it doesn't matter how small it is.  What I most needed was storage space that did not take up floor space, so I designed my own system made up of lots of small cubes that can be aranged in different ways.  Also, when I move, I can take it with me and arrange it in different ways. 

Good luck with your search and I hope you will be happy in your little grotto when you find it


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 16, 2005)

*Want to move south*

Need to move by the end of July. I'm looking for a decent sized room in a nice house, preferably south of the river, somewhere near a northern line station. London Bridge, Oval, Stockwell, etc. Ideally north of Brixton - not quite brave enough to live in Brixton yet. 

Must be smoker friendly, with sociable people, eccentrics fine but no nutters.

Can pay up to around the 500 quid/month mark.

I'm tidy, house trained, charismatic and a sheer delight to live with.


----------



## mod (Jun 22, 2005)

*Double room available for one month*

I've got a db room available in July and Ausgust. £425. No bills. East Dulwich.

PM me if interested.

Cheers


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, but really looking for somewhere a bit north of Brixton - need to get back north of the river each day for work!


----------



## porshiebo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Room In Kilburn*

*KILBURN W6 (zone 2)* ... 5 Minutes from the TUBE

DOUBLE bedroom with an EN SUITE shower/toilet

£90 exclusive *available immediately* 

sharing with 1 english guy(myself), in full time employment, and 2 japanese students, (here to study english) 1 male 1 female. both very lovely. We're all in early twenties...

FIVE minutes walk from Kilburn Tube. Central London takes 
Buses 30 seconds from the front door that go straight down edgware road to marble arch/oxford st.

FITTED KITCHEN, washing machine, gas stove and electric oven.
2 other bathrooms! one has a bath/jacuzzi! (we're not sure if it works yet...  ) other has a shower

_now just to get our guidelines bit out of the way...._ 

PLEASE CONTACT ME ONLY IF YOU WILL LIVE TIDILY! (i like it clean, though am not perfect by any stretch)  
now, my japanese homies are used to great cleanliness, dirty flatmates simply would not work with our place! they're always cleaning, so if you want to live somewhere clean i'm sure you'll be very happy here. please don't leave it all to them though, take part too!

also... somebody wanting to live fairly quietly would be good... somebody who likes to party all the time might be putting us others out. *no smoking*  and  *definitely no drugs* please! (anyone who knew the porshiebo of old may be surprised to read that last statement  ) 

really, we are not all dry boring fuckers though! we may not do drugs, but _we do still go squat parties_ for example!!! heeheehee...   yes, tis a relaxed happy place, and I'm really enjoying living with japanese people (i'm learning the language too, so if anyone wants to learn jap, one of my flatmates is actually a japanese language teacher (that's how we met)

*this place would certainly suit students that aren't messy and/or stoners (would be great for a med student for example)* i'm still a student at heart, just working full time so that i can get cash together to travel


----------



## porshiebo (Jun 26, 2005)

the intention of the previous post was to put off most people except those who really intend to get on with it... if you do then send me a PM!


----------



## tendril (Jun 28, 2005)

My flatmates are moving out on mass (nothing to do with me, honest) and if I want to stay I will need to rent out their three rooms.

Available end of August:

3 Large rooms in characterful shoreditch flat, literally 5 minutes walk from Liverpool Station.

2 Bathrooms, Lounge, Smallish Kitchen, Central Heating, W/M, Zen Broadband.

Rent is £540/cm Bills are £45/cm (+share of the broadband if you use it)
Deposit 6 weeks.

PM me if you are interested or if you know anyone who may be interested.

Thanks

T


----------



## maes (Jun 30, 2005)

I`ll be needing a room at the start of September, just posting up early in case anything comes up.

Preferably in or around Brixton, being close to tube/overland is a massive plus. I`ve got a cat, she`s well behaved & house trained but obviously needs to be welcome too - because of that outside access/space/a garden would be great. Can pay about 400/month ex bills. I`m pretty easygoing and sociable, like going out drinking etc, would be good if housemates were similar. If anyone is posting up anything relavent please PM me too?

Cheers


----------



## nosos (Jun 30, 2005)

Absolutely no chance I can convince you that you want to move to Camden?


----------



## maes (Jun 30, 2005)

Camden smells funny & it`s full of nutters


----------



## the B (Jul 1, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Camden smells funny & it`s full of nutters



Not the easiest place for travelling to Kings either is it?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 1, 2005)

alright.
There's a room available in our house from 15th July. In London Fields, close to park and buses (Kingsland Road and Mare Street). Sharing with 4 people (mid to late 20s, nice, fairly quiet house but up for the odd party), it's a lovely old house with big garden and big kitchen and big lounge. Room is on the small side but definitely double, with a great built in book shelf taht can store loads of stuff and extra storage space too. £370/month + bills (about £30/month council tax + the rest), £516 deposit (was 6 weeks rent when we moved in).
pm me if yr interested...


----------



## hiddenagenda (Jul 4, 2005)

Looking for flat mate(s) to join me and the boyfriend in flat/house hunting.  Looking for a place around camden/islington to move in around end of July - from 21st onwards.  Have 2 cats with us so must like cats.  We're both pretty laid back and work in music related jobs - one guitar technician, one in music marketing - but we still like a relatively quiet (and tidy) home. Students welcome - I've just graduated so used to living with students.  Need someone who'd pay about £130 a week as we're looking at £300 per week flats. Email me: annabelhouse @ hotmail . com if you're interested/ want more info.

annabel


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 11, 2005)

I am moving out and my superb room at the Elephant will be available to the most impressive candidate (or whoever will take it):

The room is quite small, but the house is large and spacious; the lounge has numerous sofas as well as a spare bed, and the kitchen has a separate dining area. There is even a small back yard! 

The Elephant, for those who don't know, is in zone 1, right on the edge of central london. Waterloo is a 10 minutes walk; another 10 minutes and you're in the centre of town. Elephant & Castle station is 2 minutes walk away, on northern, bakerloo, and overground lines; the Elephant is also on more than 30 bus routes.

Your £370 includes everything; £320 goes to the landlord, and the remaining £50 covers everything else, including unlimited wireless broadband. Slight sting in the tail is the £480 deposit, although that is really only expensive compared to the cheap rent!

The others are a varied and friendly bunch, some you wont see for days of a time, others never seem to leave the sofa (oh no, that's me...). There is ample opportunity to spend social time with others in the house, although no obligation to do so!

I need to move out by the 15th; pm me!


----------



## treefrog (Jul 11, 2005)

Kinsales and I are going to Uni up at Russell Sq. in September and we're looking for a place to live. We can afford up to £200 a week tops and ideally looking for a little 1 bedroom flat with enough space to study/sleep/chill/not go stir crazy. If anyone has or knows a place like this that's relatively close to Russell Square (Kinsales doesn't like commuting) can they drop either me or him a line ASAP? We're clean, quiet and need somewhere where we can study in relative peace. A broadband line we can take over would be a definite bonus!

Cheers,
TF


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm actively looking for a place to live now.  I'll be able to move in pretty much straight away.




			
				Xanadu said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get a large furnished room, with good transport links (tube station nearby, night buses, and be, at most, 30 mins to Liverpool St, Moorgate, Old St, Bank or Cannon St).  I've had enough of looking over my shoulder, so I don't want to live anywhere too dodgy/intimidating (flame away ).
> 
> I'm friendly and can sustain a conversation for more than 10 seconds, so I'd prefer to live with people that can do the same


----------



## the B (Jul 11, 2005)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I'm actively looking for a place to live now.  I'll be able to move in pretty much straight away.



What's wrong with Tottenham


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 11, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Tottenham


 My parents live there.


----------



## stroober (Jul 12, 2005)

A good mate of mine is looking for a place in SW london

Hes a tall lad, good cook, tidy

Any ideas PM me

ta


----------



## tendril (Jul 20, 2005)

[Posting again to bump it]

My flatmates are moving out on mass (nothing to do with me, honest) and if I want to stay I will need to rent out their three rooms.

Available end of 1 september:

3 Large rooms in characterful shoreditch flat, literally 5 minutes walk from Liverpool Station.

2 Bathrooms, Lounge,  Kitchen, Central Heating, W/M, Zen Broadband.

Rent is £540/cm Bills are £65/cm (including cleaner but excluding broadband)
Deposit 6 weeks (£750).

PM me if you are interested or if you know anyone who may be interested.

Thanks

T


----------



## Agent Hosen (Jul 23, 2005)

*house in Greenwich 1 Sep*

Hello,

My housemates are all moving out and going back to their respective countries but I'd rather stay in this house than search for a new place to live...

This is a new, albeit, characterless house. The big plus is everything works, and there is plenty of bathroom per person ratio, and it is a great deal for London!  5 bedrooms, all relatively small, save for one (my room) which is bigger, and one which is same size but also en suite.  Nice kitchen and nice living room which is currently being used as another bedroom. 2 bathrooms (+ the en suite one) and one 1/2 bathroom. Nice kitchen and dining area with a sizeable garden out back!  The total rent on the house is 1733.33 pcm (not including bills, which work out to be around 40.00 per person per month--water, gas, phone and internet).  We currently divide up the rent based on room size, etc.  Most likely if I find a new house of people we will all re-allocate the rents as there has been one person "in charge" of these types of decisions and she is moving out!  Oh and it is in Greenwich (SE13, Zone 2/3), however, it's literally the very edge of Greenwich, in a strange Bermuda Triangle between Greenwich, Lewisham, and Blackheath, so not too much in terms of immediate atmosphere, but about a 10 minute walk from "central" Greenwich. The train from Greenwich or Lewisham to London Bridge takes about 10 minutes.

So, I'm looking for at least 4 people, and maybe 5, depending on whether we will actually use the living room as a living room or bedroom.  

Also, I thought I'd post here in hopes of finding some more like-minded flatmates!!  The current ones are pretty cool, but they are younger than me, in more ways than numbers!!!  I'd like to live with nice, responsible people who are a little less green, and who won't look at me askew when I come home at 10 in the morning from a proper night out! 

--Edited to add:  Two of the rooms are actually available from 1 Aug...then the other 2 (or 3) will become available 1 Sep.
If you are interested, please PM me...


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 1, 2005)

porshiebo said:
			
		

> *this place would certainly suit students that aren't messy and/or stoners (would be great for a med student for example)*



what med students are you thinking of?!?!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 1, 2005)

stroober said:
			
		

> A good mate of mine is looking for a place in SW london
> *
> Hes a tall lad*, good cook, tidy
> 
> ...



and the relevance is?


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 4, 2005)

HELLO   

My friend and I have acquired a nice big house in camden. on a quiet street 2 mins from the tube.

it has four double bedrooms of very good size. Two bathrooms. 

Large living room and kitchen. 

Large (for london) Garden with plenty of bbq space.

We are looking for two people to come in and take up the other two rooms.

The rent is 135 pounds per week/ 575 pounds per month with a deposit of 810 pounds. Year-long lease. Guarantors etc.

We are both students in London, although not the smelly beer-swilling types and we're looking for someone easy to get along with and reliable in terms of rent and tidiness / consideration for others. 

PM me if you would like to meet us and have a look at the place (it's really nice), we are doing viewings the weekend of the 12th August. Or if you would like to know more about it....

Only peeps who can honestly afford it though please


----------



## mellowmoose (Aug 4, 2005)

edited : rooms gone.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2005)

A mate has a spare room in Homerton.

Females only.

Must like animals.

Dunno  - about £60 a week (I'll have to check)


----------



## holden (Aug 10, 2005)

Theres' a single room for one person in our shared house in Walthamstow from the end of this month, 290 pounds PCM exclusive, 10 minutes from tube. Share with two others, me(male) and an actor!(female) Garden and shed too, so what more do you want?!

     PM if anyone is interested in this E17 bargain.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 11, 2005)

*Room Needed For Two Weeks Only*

A friend of mine's flat has flooded, he's been living on people's floors for the past couple of months whilst waiting to move into somewhere new in the first week of September. However, its all getting a bit much and he is looking for somewhere, to rent for the next two weeks. Just needs a room, access to the shower and will only be bringing a back-pack with him.

Can anyone help out?


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm having to find a new place for 11th September as our current landlord is taking possession. I'm quite tidy and extremely good with cats. If anyone has a double room in a nice area available soon please pm!


----------



## pk (Sep 1, 2005)

DrJazzz said:
			
		

> I'm having to find a new place for 11th September as our current landlord is taking possession. I'm quite tidy and extremely good with cats.


----------



## Disco Squirrel (Sep 8, 2005)

Room now gone


----------



## mod (Sep 13, 2005)

Large furnished double room. The Flat is in a beautiful part of East Dulwich over looking large private gardens. Digital TV and Broadband internet. 5 mins from Peckham Rye and East Dulwich train stations. Many bus routes direct to central london. Available now for 6 months. Possibly longer.

£420 pcm. No bills or deposit. Call after 6PM.

stepmorg@hotmail.com


----------



## Kameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Furnished basement flat for ~£420 all inclusive (that might go up a bit though) in Brixton SW9 in lovely shared house backing onto Brockwell park available from start of October.

Four of us have shared the house and the land lord lives up stairs about 4-5 days a month. We're quite sociable but not down the pub all the time sort of thing, just not really up for a hermit who we never see if you take my meaning.


----------



## anabk (Sep 20, 2005)

*looking for a home...*

am looking for somewhere to live in east london (doesn't matter which side of the river). must be low rent or free. i am a student of anthropology, just back from travelling all summer to find that my former house has been sacrificed to fuel the evil that is the olympics 2012. any ideas?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2005)

anabk said:
			
		

> am looking for somewhere to live in east london (doesn't matter which side of the river). *must be low rent or free*. i am a student of anthropology, just back from travelling all summer to find that my former house has been sacrificed to fuel the evil that is the olympics 2012. any ideas?




don't ask for much do ya   

i would also like a free place to live if anyone's got one going  (must have en-suite)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking to move on November 8th.. I want:

Double room, bigger the better
Broadband
Lounge
Not a modern house
In Brixton / Herne Hill / Clapham / Stockwell / Oval / Camberwell
Up to £400 non-inclusive / £450 inclusive


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm still looking for a room:

Large room
Around Clapham or Balham
Mixed-sex houseshare (the closer to a 50:50 ratio, the better)


----------



## madshadow (Sep 29, 2005)

*Room available Brixton/Tulse Hill*

Edited to say it has been taken.....

Room in spacious 2 bedroom flat, split level, near Brockwell Park, very large living room, garden, central heating, double glazing, broadband, etc... Please email me for further info....


----------



## blamblam (Oct 4, 2005)

*Offered* - Double room in house share with 2 guys and girl, all mod cons - widescreen tv, broadband shared PC, piano, 2 bathrooms, 2 WCs, basement and garden. Hackney, 7 mins walk from Homerton Station (15 mins from Kings X). £325 pcm, bills average around £60pcm. Tidy people please.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 4, 2005)

flat in east london next to london city airport cheap rent for the place to the right person. anyone interested?


----------



## cathal marcs (Oct 6, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> *Offered* - Tidy people please.



Messy folk are cunts int they. Just tidyed my flat and one flat mate seems to think its ok to leave his dishes under the couch


----------



## Epico (Oct 9, 2005)

If I ever move to London - which might not be in the too distant future, I'm really dreading looking for flat/houseshares and the flatmate lottery that ensues.


----------



## richtea (Oct 9, 2005)

Wanted from Feb 2006 - big double room in house/flat with lounge, in East Dulwich or thereabouts. Up to £400 non-inclusive/£450 inclusive.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 10, 2005)

*Walthamstow double room*

OK folks, the time has finally come - I will be leaving my house in Walthamstow to move in with gsv, so that leaves my bedroom free for a tenant from around late November (will be able to make flexible arrangements to accomodate belongings before then if necessary).

I am offering:
- Fully furnished big double bedroom, redecorated at the beginning of this year; tonnes of storage.
- In Victorian terrace with paved garden, newly-tiled bathroom, good quality fitted kitchen and massive lounge.
- Six minutes walk to Victoria Line tube (15 mins Kings X, 20 Oxford Circus), useful shops and takeways locally and 10 mins to  marvellous Walthamstow market.
- Nice landlady (me).
- Sharing with quiet vegetarian girl. 
- Good value non-inclusive rent (PM for details).

I'm asking for a non-smoking (or prepared to smoke outside) female, steady job and able to pay by direct debit. Needs to be prepared to take care of the place and clean it properly - it is my house and I am going to want it back eventually, so do want it to be looked after.

If you'd like to take a look, PM me. Be good if you could express interest by 20 October, as my housemate is off on hols from then until about time for me to move and it would be nice if she could meet potentials.

Cat/s welcome if the tenant has one or two.


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 2, 2005)

Edit: Room taken.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Short let*

Note from my mate Kate. It's a lovely flat, very nicely done up.



> An extremely large double room is currently available in my flat share. The flat is spacious, airy, comfortable and fully-furnished and is 2 mins walk from the shops, bars and restaurants of Crouch End  Broadway. The flat is well connected with buses to Finsbury Park and the West End, and trains to Moorgate in under 20 mins.
> 
> Rent is very reasonable at £490 per month plus bills. The room is available from now until next March, with the possibility of an extension after that.
> 
> ...


----------



## s.rosado (Nov 19, 2005)

*Flat to Let*

Central brixton flat
       To let

2 double bed, 
fully furnished , 
gas central heating 
Large lounge/ dinner

Amazing roof garden

£250 a week
 contact chris on 0207 733 0894


----------



## Poi E (Nov 28, 2005)

Wanted from Feb 2006: furnished one bedroom flat in New Cross, Brockley or Lewisham area. Up to about £800/month.

edit: or a flatshare in the same areas who will take a very tidy couple.


----------



## Disco Squirrel (Nov 29, 2005)

Furnished double room available in a lovely, large garden flat in Upper Norwood. The room is a large double with wardrobe, shelves and double bed. The flat benefits from a living room, kitchen, bathroom/ separate toilet, and a large garden to the rear.

I am a tidy, easy going 27 year old professional female. I'm looking for a chilled out person who won't be a stranger in the flat, but has their own life as well. Male or female welcome.  

I also have a cat.

Rent is £375 pcm excluding bills plus one month deposit.

PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2006)

*wanted - house/flatshare*

I have a friend who is looking for a friendly, non-smoking houseshare/flatshare in Brixton/London.
She is a photography/creative type, lovely person, sound as a pound.

PM me if you have anything!


----------



## tastebud (Jan 8, 2006)

deleted because i've found a place.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 9, 2006)

If anyone is interested in joining myself and a friend of mine in a flat/house share can they PM me.  we're friendly and laidback and smokers.  we want to live in east london between the city and leytonstone.  we don't want to pay more than about 350 each per month.  the only thing we need from a housemate is that they're not a cunt.

lmk!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 10, 2006)

iam looking for a double room in a house/flatshare. somewhere that is able to house myself n a medium sized lab/collie.she's an oldie, but is loving and v.friendly...so am i, btw. 

iam able to move from like mid-march. any area of london is fine, room pref a good size and unfurnished. PM me if anything becomes/ will be available for that time.


----------



## tendril (Jan 11, 2006)

*room needed in London zone 2*

my faltmate's friend wants to move to London from France. he is a musician playing guitar and singing (but not too much at home).

budget: £500 inc bills

pm me if you have any offers


----------



## Choc (Jan 11, 2006)

double bedroom in my flat vacant from 1 of feb. ideally to a girl. foreigners (sp?) welcome anybody else too, no dogs though. room is facing rushcroft road. unfurnished.

£318 pcm inc CT.

pm me quickly as we have already see a couple of people.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 11, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> double bedroom in my flat vacant from 1 of feb. ideally to a girl. foreigners (sp?) welcome anybody else too, no dogs though. room is facing rushcroft road. unfurnished.
> 
> £318 pcm inc CT.
> 
> pm me quickly as we have already see a couple of people.


I need a room from 31 jan. will pm you later as have to go now..


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> double bedroom in my flat vacant from 1 of feb. ideally to a girl. foreigners (sp?) welcome anybody else too, no dogs though. room is facing rushcroft road. unfurnished.
> 
> £318 pcm inc CT.
> 
> pm me quickly as we have already see a couple of people.



PM coming


----------



## Choc (Jan 16, 2006)

as from today: room not available anymore. vixen is going to move in.   

thanks for contacting me...


----------



## stroober (Jan 17, 2006)

*2 doouble bedrooom flat wanted*

Hey ho

Me and my cousin are looking for a 2 bedroom flat with easy access by tube to NOtting Hill & Paddington

looking at around £900pm


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 18, 2006)

_Details Removed by Request - Crispy_


----------



## maes (Jan 29, 2006)

edit: we found someone 

My housemate and I are looking for a third person. It's a nice 3 bed terraced house in Leyton, click here for map. Double room on the ground floor, looking back into the garden. It has a built in cupboard/hangy thing with room below and above for boxes and books and things.

We've got a nice eat in kitchen, washer, dryer, widescreen TV, dvd player, xbox, loads of geekery. No microwave though but we could probably get one. The rent is £500 per month, which includes everything: water, gas, council tax, leccy etc, as well as wireless broadband, cable tv and calls off the home phone (you have to pay for long distance ones as they are not included on the plan thingy) and a cleaner every 2 weeks. Also got a sweet and slightly nuts tortoiseshell moggy called Lil, who is pretty amusing. 

Living here is me (20, student) and a 31 year old Aussie web designer. We'd like someone who likes cats, is sociable and friendly, clean etc, the usual. PM me if you are interested or want to come round or anything


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey, people.

Just got a new job reporting for a paper in London and need somewhere to live in the Streatham/Brixton area. Preferably cheap and including bills.

I'm easy-going, 27 years old and not about to turn your house into a crack den.

Any offers?


----------



## Disco Squirrel (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a large double room in my flat available for a short term let of 4 - 6 months.  

My flat is in Upper Norwood and has good bus links to Streatham and Brixton.

I am 27 female and easy going.  I also have a friendly cat.

Rent is £375 per month inc of council tax but not bills.  The room is available now.  

PM if you are interested.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 13, 2006)

Good afternoon Urbanners

I'm after a single/double room in a friendly & busy place in zones 1-3. I have about £80-£100 pw to spend and will be crying and desperate early April 06.

I'm 31, relaxed, friendly and tidy/messy - can accomodate. I like to use washing up as a form of meditation though find meditating _every_ day a tad excessive. I work in SW1 as content editor in a mostly uncnuty meeja job.

Please PM


----------



## zora (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm looking for a double bedroom (available from the beginning/middle of march), about £450 incl.

Anywhere between Palmers Green and Stoke Newington in the North or Brixton/Herne Hill/Streatham in the South would be great. 

All the usual 'Urban' interests from knitting and reading to parties and (beer) festivals. 
I haven't got any pets of my own but if there's a kitten that wants to sit on my lap I'm all for it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm looking for a room in Brixton, dont mind if its a single or a double for around £80 a week...

If anyone has a room going pm me.

Cheers

x


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2006)

**sob**

Returning to the UK after a year away sometime in late march.  

Looking for a reasonable room, not so  fussy about location, probably be short to medium term..  Needs to be furnished as all my stuff is scattered to the winds at the moment.

Obviously, i'll not have a job when I land but have funds to last a while, will pay the market rate.

I'm midly Asthmatic but aggravated by my strong allergic reaction to pets with fur. Dogs are OK as they have hair, but this would limit my stay to medium term at the longest.

Thanks

Sunray


----------



## Belushi (Mar 1, 2006)

Friendly charity worker looking for a double room anywhere close to the tube (esp. the Northern Line) from about April onwards.

Neat, tidy but not anally so. I smoke but happy not to in the house. Very easygoing and friendly, I can supply references no probs.


----------



## Glosoli (Mar 2, 2006)

*Room wanted!*

Hi. I'm a 24 yr old girl looking for a double room north of the river... pref camden, islington, angel, bow or similar area's...

I'm tidy (but not ott), friendly and like hanging out with people i live with as well as having own friends. 

I can afford between £350-500 per month depending on bills/area etc...

Please pm me if you have anything or know of anywhere..

I would like to move April ish.

p.s. does anyone know of any other good flatshare websites?

Thanks


----------



## tastebud (Mar 6, 2006)

Amazing room available here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4275460&postcount=106 (in the Brixton flat share forum).


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2006)

*room in Camberwell house going*

A nice female chum of mine has a room going in their house in Camberwell. Please PM me if you want me to forward her your details....

Quiet double room (14ft x 8ft 5) with south-facing window onto balcony space, built in wardrobe and blonde-wood flooring, in a light and well-designed 3-bedroom and 2 reception room split-level house in the heart of Camberwell just off Church Street. The room can be furnished or unfurnished. 

The house has neutral decor, loads of storage, a large south facing balcony space looking onto private gardens and a private ground floor entrance. Built in the late 1970s, the property is an excellent example of solid, well-thought-through municipal design and has lots of intelligent features that make it really easy to live in.

Ground floor: large storage area for bikes etc and a hallway with coat and shoe racks. 
First floor: very large south facing lounge with huge windows (17ft x 10ft) with a big dining table for entertaining (it easily seats 10!), a light and sunny kitchen/diner (20ft x 8ft) with a five burner gas range, dishwasher and washing machine, a large walk-in storage cupboard (7ft x 3ft) which you will be welcome to use and a W/C. Leading off from the lounge via a patio door is the south facing balcony space (10ft x10ft) with enough room for four people to eat round a small table, and for lots of containers. Wall-mounted exterior light, fixed planting trough, concrete flag stones. 
Second floor: laundry with dryer, two double bedrooms (occupied by Mairead and Sue), a study and a bathroom with a brand new power-shower. 
Loft: above this there is a fully boarded loft space (28ft long) for storage.

You would share with two professional females. The house is really friendly and sociable, we often share meals and nights on the sofa and entertain our friends together. Rent includes all the utility bills, service charge, council tax and 2 Meg wireless broadband. 475 all-inclusive!


----------



## bang (Mar 21, 2006)

Glosoli - try gumtree.com and moveflat.com


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 28, 2006)

Good recommendations, bang.    I've just found two or three places that interest me on there.

FWIW I'm moving to London next month, and coming down next week to look for a flat.  I can afford up to about £750-800 a month.  I shall be working in Greenwich but probably can't afford to live there, so Charlton, Lewisham and Woolwich are 'target areas.'  If anyone knows of anything cheap but okay in the area I'd be keen to know about it!


----------



## lintin (Mar 28, 2006)

*Double room shared house*

I have a room available for short medium term, 400 per week all in, 5 mins walk to Turnpike Lane, fully furnished & comfy.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Good recommendations, bang.    I've just found two or three places that interest me on there.
> 
> FWIW I'm moving to London next month, and coming down next week to look for a flat.  I can afford up to about £750-800 a month.  I shall be working in Greenwich but probably can't afford to live there, so Charlton, Lewisham and Woolwich are 'target areas.'  If anyone knows of anything cheap but okay in the area I'd be keen to know about it!



cross woolwich off your list, please!
trust me, used to live and work round there for years
good luck


----------



## rennie (Mar 29, 2006)

lintin said:
			
		

> I have a room available for short medium term, 400 per week all in, 5 mins walk to Turnpike Lane, fully furnished & comfy.




surely u mean 400 per month?


----------



## liberty (Mar 29, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> surely u mean 400 per month?


I thought much the same or it must be some top room


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 29, 2006)

No way is there a room worth 400 a week within at least a mile radius of Turnpike Lane 

edit: lintin, if you fancy coming to a wood green urban meet, give me a shout/PM


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 29, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> No way is there a room worth 400 a week within at least a mile radius of Turnpike Lane



good call!   




			
				Xanadu said:
			
		

> edit: lintin, if you fancy coming to a wood green urban meet, give me a shout/PM



why the fuck would anyone choose to go to wood green?!


----------



## lintin (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah sorry guys, 400 a month all in. Nice place too


----------



## Rohen (Apr 29, 2006)

Cos I live in Wood Green too

Its not a bad place. The crime I could do without but then again thats mostly due to Drugs....

But I do feel safe walking at night...

If you keep your head down and make sure everything is bolted down its quite a nice place


----------



## flangelina (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone

My first post - woo!

Not sure if anyone's using this bit of the forum any more, but me and a mate are looking for a two-bed house/flat come September. My mate is favouring the Hackney / Clapton areas, although I might persuade her to move south of the river (Brixton / Oval / Kennington) if the accommodation fits the bill. Would ideally like a garden or a small outdoor space to call our own. Initially want to stay for 6 months, but will stay longer if we're happy there. Looking to pay about 500 per person per month all inclusive. 

About us:
Mate: 24, broadcast engineer in the City, likes to cook, very clean, partial to a tipple and a night out.
Me: 29, PA in an ad agency in NW1, not anally tidy but okay, like cooking and entertaining, also partial to a tipple and a night out.

If you know of anything, then please get in touch :0)

ETA: me and my mate aren't going to live together anymore, so looks like it's just me looking now.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 14, 2006)

_Details Removed by Request - Crispy_


----------



## kazza23 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Offered 1 double 1 large single room Stoke newington*

Hello people,

I am moving out of my house next month, and said I would help find a replacement from the myriad of fabulous people on Urban.  We have a very large house (6 bedrooms) with a big garden, 3 bathrooms and 2 kitchens.  One bedroom is double, and one is a large single.  If you are interested, please call me, or PM me asap. 
07973 317 435


----------



## foamy (Jul 2, 2006)

*offered 1 double bed room N19*

my wife is moving out (sob) so i need someone to take her room from 24th August (or possibly a little before)

Double bedroom in fully furnished two floor 2 bed flat (it is essentially a house), has large living room and big kitchen, large private garden, storage rooms, (no shared entrance into flats above) and all mod cons. 

£110 per week exclusive of bills.

1 min walk from Tufnell Park tube on Northen line.

To share with me (24 y.o female, teacher) and possibly one other (20something male lounge lizard)

PM me if you are interested - can send pics on request.


----------



## Wintermute (Jul 3, 2006)

*Room wanted*

*Me*: is a twenty-<cough>nine</cough> year-old professional IT person. I build websites. I'm clean, tidy, and hopelessly disorganised. I've just split up with my gf, we're selling the house and I'm going to need a room in about a month. Early August-ish. I smoke, but not in the house  

*You*: are a large double room in a fun and friendly shared house, well-apportioned with amenities including (but not limited to) a decent (and I mean decent) broadband connection, a dishwasher, and those oh-so-important transport links.

Ideally, I think somewhere round Clapham would suit. I need to get the train out to Richmond to work, and it's pretty close to a lot of my mates. But I'm open to all suggestions in and around SW London.


----------



## liberty (Jul 26, 2006)

Posting this for a friend let me know if any interest 

I have a 1 bed flat in Stratford available from the 13th August. It has a garden, its on the ground floor and it’s a 15 minute walk to the Stratford mainline station or a 5 minute bus ride. The rent is 160pw not including bills. The flat comes part furnished and has off road parking.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 28, 2006)

cross posting from Brixton thread

Available September 10

Large, west facing second floor double room in flat share with 3 others including the ever-popular MonkeyGrindersOrgan of this parish and two of the nicest ladies you're ever likely to meet.

The house, arranged - if that's not to strong a term - over the top two floors of a 3-storey building, is conveniently situated right in the throbbing heart of up-and-gone Herne Hill, SE24.

With public transport almost too close and south London's greenest space, Brockwell Park, merely seconds away, this is surely an opportunity not to be missed, especially as it's only £335 a month (I think..) plus bills.

Bargain, or what?

Fully broadbanded up and with a telly that's verging on the sodding big, there's technology a-plenty. 

Those I leave behind are no strangers to a night out every now and again and I can safely say I'm gonna miss living with them all. PM me or the MonkeyGrinder for a guided visitation.

No couples, sorry..

Ta.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2006)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> cross posting from Brixton thread
> 
> Available September 10
> 
> ...




Yeah, just to add a little bit to that. I think we have a great balance here, get on really well and I'd like whoever moves in to be part of that. So someone who'll come down the pub with us rather than someone who we'll only see disappearing into their room every evening.

I love living here and hopefully whoever moves in will do too.


----------



## ZUL (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm jumping across the pond this September and re-joining my girl in London.  Currently we have a small room in a victorian style house in Clapham and are looking to get a slightly bigger place around the same area.  If anyone knows of anything around Clapham avail starting in September that would be couple friendly, please let me know.  I appreciate it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello all,

The lady who organises my badminton club in Flaxman Sport Centre (Camberwell) has a room to rent in her house.  She's super nice, really friendly and a really good laugh - very social, always organising BBQs and stuff.  She rents rooms out in her house mostly to young foreign students.  

The room is a single room in very friendly household (I've met many of her lodgers as they often end up at badminton club). The area is well served by buses and trains and only 4.5 miles from the City of London and the West End. Loads of amenities in the area, plenty of shops etc. Two leisure centres within walking distance.

But best of all:  *Rent includes all bills, breakfast, evening meal and all laundry. * (Frankly, some days I'm tempted to move in myself..  )

Location map here: http://tinyurl.com/novb4

If you are interested, pm me and I'll give you her tel no. etc.

Cheers
GG


----------



## Kanda (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm starting to look for a room back down south (Brixton/Clapham). Ideally close to Tube (Northern/Victoria Line)

Problem I have is finding a room big enough to fit these buggers into as well as a bed and PC and have enough room to move... (that desk is about 5ft wide)

Of course turning up with something like that makes people think you're a noisy git but I assure you thats not the case 

Also have a car so need some sort of parking, on road parking is fine, I hardly use the thing. Also have a bike. Not asking much am I...  

What else what else....

Work in IT (IT Manager) in Covent Garden, into pubs/clubs and recently a bit of getting fitter since giving up smoking.

erm... PM me if you want to know more.

Pricewise? Max of 550-600 month including bills.

E2A: Hoping to move around 15th - 16th Sept


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry, asking on behalf of a friend of a friend so hope that's not a problem. If so please just ignore me rather than flame - I'm feeling a bit on the sensitive side today. He's looking for a room somewhere in Camberwell/Denmark Hill preferably. So if anyone knows of anyone trying to fill a room in that area, please drop me a PM.


----------



## lauvergeon (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there,

We've got a room to rent in our house - here's the craigslist ad as I'm too lazy to rewrite it:

Ensuite double room available in very chilled out household, ten mins from Kilburn station, twenty from West Hampstead. 

Share with three people (one boy, two girls) in early to mid twenties. We're looking for someone fun and sociable, but happy doing their own thing, and very easygoing. Excellent music collection would be a bonus, as would an ability to tolerate occasional guitar noodling, sometimes puerile banter,  and lots of watching of good comedy. We're ideally looking for a boy to share with.

The house is in a quiet residential area and can sometimes seem a schlep from the station but it's worth it - it's cosy, light and gorgeous, and we can make as much noise as we want. The room's fairly big, own ensuite, and house has all mod cons, a lovely garden, wireless internet etc. Price 100/wk inc. bills and monthly visit from cleaner. Council tax is £50/month extra, d'oh!

Pm me back if you're interested or know someone who is and I'll get back to you. Viewings are going to be next Sunday, 1st Oct, with a view to moving in any time after that. 

Cheers!


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking for a flat / houseshare somewhere in Zone 4 but in easy reach of Westminster for a 43 year old young acting responsible housetrained Urbanite who can do basic cooking.

Looking for a broadminded tolerant household but one which is not 100% party central.

PM me if you've got something.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 22, 2006)

You have no idea how much joy seeing your post has given me


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 22, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much joy seeing your post has given me



Many thanks - big changes.


----------



## maes (Sep 25, 2006)

Moving out of my current place to be somewhere a bit more central. Not too fussed about location but ideally the near east (shoreditch, bethnal green), or the near south east (borough, e&c, maybe walworth), or brixton.

Needs to be less than £500 a month, be cat friendly (she's nice!) and due to the cat have some kind of outside access. I'm gonna be leaving in June 07 so it's relatively short term, or at least fixed term.

I'm pretty friendly & used to communal living, pretty flexible really.


----------



## art of fact (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello!

im looking for somewhere temporarily until november/early december.. will pay upto £450 a month.. want the place to be ideally near Brixton/south west as I have most of mates round that way.. Im pretty easy going and out most of the time anyway.. im a pretty good cook and I dont mind getting stuck in! Can anyone help a soon to be homeless soul?


----------



## Cloo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Walthamstow house available end November*

Tenants are moving out of my two-bed place in Walthamstow end November. If you need a place in that neck of the woods, or know someone who does, here’s the skinny:

- £780 a month (exc. bills) and furnished
- Big double rooms, double-glazed
- Massive lounge opening into spacious fitted kitchen
- 6 minute walk to Blackhorse Road tube (Zone 3, Victoria Line) from which you can be in the centre of town in 20mins
- Parking space out front
- Paved garden and shed out the back
- Downstairs bathroom with shower
- Central heating
- Comes with cutlery/crockery and all essential kitchenware
- Cats welcome
- Nice landlady (me!)

Would suit some responsible professionals – it was my home, so I like to feel it will be taken care of! A pair of friends, a couple, or couple and a friend could happily share, I think - there’s quite a lot of room for a terrace.

Two refs and a month’s rent as deposit required and I ask for rent to be paid by direct debit – give me a PM if you have any questions or might be interested.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Oct 3, 2006)

Cloo said:
			
		

> Tenants are moving out of my two-bed place in Walthamstow end November. If you need a place in that neck of the woods, or know someone who does, here’s the skinny:
> 
> - £780 a month (exc. bills) and furnished
> - Big double rooms, double-glazed
> ...



I'd be really up for this but I need another responsible Urbanite to share with.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 7, 2006)

*House to let in Cambridge*

Some mates of mine are going travelling and are looking for nice people to rent their house.  3 bedrooms, £1200 a month.  Link here


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2006)

*Room to let in shared flat in Cricklewood*

Hi All

A chum of mine is looking for a housemate to move in after 25th November 2006.

It's cheap and they're laid back 'n' lovely!

Here's the ad:

http://www.moveflat.com/c/215444.htm


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, and just to add - Cricklewood is great - 5 mins from the train, 10 mins from the tube, full of quirkly little shops, a huge bingo hall, and one of the best curry houses in London, Khana, which does the most delicious masala fish I have ever tasted! 

^^^You'd be mad not to want to live there....


----------



## Giles (Oct 25, 2006)

*Big room to rent in Kilburn £460 pcm all in*

I have a room in my big shared house in Kilburn (actually between Kilburn and West Hampstead), sharing with 5 others. Lots of living space - 2 living rooms, 2 bathrooms, back garden, huge roof terrace.

Fully furnished. House has a bunch of working people, who party quite a lot at weekends. 

£460 pcm inc. all utility bills AND council tax. Smoking stuff OK.

Available now.  Bloke preferred just to keep boy-girl mix. Send me a PM if interested.

Giles..


----------



## art of fact (Oct 25, 2006)

We've basically found a beautiful 4 double bedroom house in West Dulwich. With really nice, garden conservatory, all mod cons, semi detached period house, fully furnished etc... really good location 5 mins from all 3 stations and a bus stop right outside and all that jazz. 

But one of us has pulled out now unfortunately. So if you wanna move into to houseshare with 3 friendly working blokes with ridiculousy massive music collections and passionate about cooking, socialising, arty stuff, films etc... we dont mind smoking and would consider pets coming with you aswell.

Rent would be 358 pcm exc. bills. send us a PM if your interested.


----------



## tendril (Nov 7, 2006)

_Huge_ room in Shoreditch coming up 25th Nov. £552 + Bills. 5 mins liverpool st/old st tubes. Close to Brick lane and columbia rd markets.

PM me for details


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 9, 2006)

*Available now, move in now. Large clean double room for a single or 2 people*

Hey there.
I have a DBL room in Brixton 2 mins from Jamm (formerly Bar Lorca) to rent right now. There is tons of loft storage space, wireless 24mb broadband, central heating, shower/bath, bidet, washing machine, big stove, very big fridge, 9 month old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 picture below, etc. £75pw single inclusive or £120 for a couple inclusive. 1 months advance rent only.

Short stay is also available 2 month minimum with full 2 months rent in advance, no deposit. 

Mark 07737 940 456













Smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is fine!
Thanks to U75 for allowing me to post this here!
*Thanks Kanda!*


----------



## gracious (Nov 13, 2006)

hi all, if anyone is moving in the near future - please see recycle forum for news on several very handy renta-crates currently circulating round south london... very useful for packing and moving stuff in, and available free!


----------



## tendril (Nov 13, 2006)

*Gazumped *




			
				tendril said:
			
		

> _Huge_ room in Shoreditch coming up 25th Nov. £552 + Bills. 5 mins liverpool st/old st tubes. Close to Brick lane and columbia rd markets.
> 
> PM me for details



Let this room.

Took another in a work/live warehouse _on faith_. 

Think I've been gazumped on this new place so need some where ASAP.

I need a large room (I have lots of records being a hobby DJ (I am a chef by trade)). I also have a sound system that I need to store, so somewhere with a sturdy shed or garage would be great. Clean, easy going. Employed and active.

Oh and the flatmates would get auto-free entry to HouseBreakin'  

E/NE London within 30mins cycle of the city.

*Need to move on 25th Nov*


----------



## Dj TAB (Nov 14, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> E/NE London within 30mins cycle of the city.



G'waaaaan - now't wrong with saaaaarf of the river mate, We're really not that bad!
 

....temporary sofa bed with your name on it if it all goes shonky..!


----------



## tendril (Nov 16, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> Let this room.
> 
> Took another in a work/live warehouse _on faith_.
> 
> ...



Bump.

Have tried Gumtree but would like to move in with some one I know/know of.


----------



## tendril (Nov 22, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> Have tried Gumtree but would like to move in with some one I know/know of.




Sorted!


----------



## Benjo (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'm sure someone can help me.
I need a room in a squat preferably North London nearCamden Archway.
I'm very easy to get on with, well up for a laugh, looking for green ethical room mates. you know of anywhere then PM me.

Take Care


----------



## bang (Dec 4, 2006)

Room available now now now to share with me and 2 females, we are all late 20s, initially a short-term let, 1 or 2 months as things are a bit up in the air so it would be 410 pounds a month all inclusive for now
Flat is nice and big, 15 mins walk from Borough, London Bridge is a little further, loads of buses all the time, room is a double but on the small side..
..the flat has washing machine, dryer, all modcons, internet not at the moment, waiting for the line to be repaired, it is an easygoing flat but tidy, music minded people welcome, pm me if you're interested, we need someone asap


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2006)

From a friend of mine who is moving on.... 

Double room available in Putney 
Sharing with 2 girls and a guy 
£391.50pcm + bills (they are pretty low) 
It's non smoking, but has a back yard and cover at the front so easy to go for a ciggie

Massive TV
Homechoice for free 

PM me with email or telephone number if you are interested and I will put you in touch with her.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello urban

I am looking for a double room, quite soonish, in Streatham/S Hill/Brixton Hill or Brixton, can probably afford up to £350 pm. My council tax has been paid for the next 6-8 months or something.

I smoke but not very regularly and I will happily live with cats 

I am a 20 yr old female, I'm fun to hang out with


----------



## SubZeroCat (Dec 13, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## golightly (Dec 14, 2006)

*Houseshare in cosmopolitan Walworth*

Double room in house in Walworth will be available from the end of January.

Rent is £425pcm plus bills, but no need to put up deposit until April.

The house is a two bedroom ex-council house with garden.  It's on a quiet residential street very close to Walworth Road, just south of East Street Market.  It has excellent transport links to Camberwell, Brixton, the West End and the City.  The room is a reasonable sized furnished double, which would suit one or two people.  You would only be sharing with me.

PM me if your interested or have any questions.


----------



## Final (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm looking for a room from the end of January. 
Ideally I'd like a double room near Camden / Regents Park.
No smoking would be good.
I'm easy going but would prefer a quiet place to a party house.
Don't really want to go over £100-120pw.
Thanks.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 3, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Hello urban
> 
> I am looking for a double room, quite soonish, in Streatham/S Hill/Brixton Hill or Brixton, can probably afford up to £350 pm. My council tax has been paid for the next 6-8 months or something.
> 
> ...



Bumpety bump


----------



## mango5 (Jan 8, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> Double room in house in Walworth will be available from the end of January.
> 
> Rent is £425pcm plus bills, but no need to put up deposit until April.
> 
> ...


Bump.  It's still going.  I can vouch for golightly.  Nicely housetrained


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 8, 2007)

Due to people moving on to live with partners, etc, we have two double rooms coming up here. Both of a reasonable size.

The flat is four bedroom, to share with two very lovely females and whoever takes the other room. Nicely sized kitchen and living room, bathroom and separate shower. So close to Herne Hill station you can leave a minute before the train is due.

Rent is a bargain 335 quid a month, deposit of 315. One room will be available 21st January, the other round about the 11th of February.

I think it's a really nice place to live, it's taken a very special incentive to see me moving out.

PM me for details.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 8, 2007)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> it's taken a very special incentive to see me moving out.


awww!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 8, 2007)

actually, my two penn'orth might be of interest, as obviously i've spent lots of time there.

It is the loveliest houseshare i've ever known.  clean but not anal - friendly but not pushy.  the girls who live there are brilliant, brilliant people - and the house itself is spacious (huge kitchen, large lounge - one of the free rooms is massive and the other is pretty big too.)

you are close to the station, but the trains aren't disruptive.  also very handy for lots of useful buses and all kinds of shops and pubs.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 8, 2007)

I have sent a PM to MGO about this as it sounds great for me


----------



## kayeleidoskope (Jan 15, 2007)

I was reminded that urban75 is the best place to get a cool housemate by spiralx and pootle!  So here's hoping...

_Fun and funky housemate sought to help us make a friendly, relaxed home of our fantastic 3 bed maisonette (and garden) in New Cross/Deptford, Zone 2. Sharing with two females in their mid 20s. 5 mins walk to Deptford BR and New Cross BR and tube, and 10 mins to Deptford Bridge DLR. Shops and the wonderful Deptford market minutes away. £480 pcm, all bills inclusive, including council tax and tv license. Double room available 1st February. Please call Kaye on 07863 334768 or Claire on 07717 841020_


----------



## laptop (Jan 15, 2007)

'Scuse me I have to rush out the door, don't have time to read the thread, but I urgently need the answer: 

What are the websites that list offers of rooms in flatshares? I need to compile rates...


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 15, 2007)

www.gumtree.com
www.moveflat.com


----------



## laptop (Jan 15, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> www.gumtree.com
> www.moveflat.com



Thanks! 

"koala... kangaroo... cobber... sheelagh..."


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Two rooms are available. Each room is a single room in very friendly household - many housemates stay here for years and are very sad to leave. 

The area is well served by buses and trains and only 4.5 miles from the City of London and the West End. Loads of amenities in the area, plenty of shops etc. Two leisure centres within walking distance.

Rent includes all bills, breakfast, evening meal and laundry.

Available immediately. Please telephone directly for more details. Olga 020 7708 5886


----------



## mangakitten (Jan 21, 2007)

Unfurnished double room to let in Seven Sisters. Ten minutes walk from Seven Sisters tube, and 15 from Turnpike Lane, with very close bus links to Angel, Waterloo and Wood Green. Two minutes walk from a shop and Downhills Park. You'll be sharing with me (I'm a 30-year-old female), a hamster and two guinea pigs. The kitchen has a washer-dryer, the bathroom has a power shower and a very fancy Jacuzzi bath, and there's a reasonable sized-garden. Wi-fi broadband internet, and freeview TV with a hard drive recorder in the living room. 

£100 per week, all bills included. Non-smoker preferred. 

I like clubbing, hip hop, DnB, Big Brother, Friends, DJing, reading, cooking vegetarian food (though meat eaters are welcome), gossip, drinking, a clean and tidy house and the occasional house-party. It's pretty essential that you like some of those things too! 

I do enjoy socialising and having fun, but I'm also a part-time student studying very hard for a psychology degree, so this isn't a full-time party house! 

Pm me or email me on johanna.spiers@gmail.com 

I'm a friend of Pootle's, she can vouch that I'd be a nice flatmate.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2007)

A tip: Not such a great idea to leave your phone number on a public bulletin board. Stick to PMs or emails if I was you.


----------



## mangakitten (Jan 21, 2007)

Good thinking... I shall edit the post. Thanks!


----------



## kayeleidoskope (Jan 22, 2007)

kayeleidoskope said:
			
		

> I was reminded that urban75 is the best place to get a cool housemate by spiralx and pootle!  So here's hoping...
> 
> _Fun and funky housemate sought to help us make a friendly, relaxed home of our fantastic 3 bed maisonette (and garden) in New Cross/Deptford, Zone 2. Sharing with two females in their mid 20s. 5 mins walk to Deptford BR and New Cross BR and tube, and 10 mins to Deptford Bridge DLR. Shops and the wonderful Deptford market minutes away. £480 pcm, all bills inclusive, including council tax and tv license. Double room available 1st February. _



I probably should have said that we have a good balance of partying, chilling and a smattering of culture (and shopping I guess!).

Hey Manga! We're in competition!


----------



## mangakitten (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Kaye!  *waves* I'll fight you for the best ones...


----------



## ELO (Jan 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> A tip: Not such a great idea to leave your phone number on a public bulletin board. Stick to PMs or emails if I was you.



Another way around this is to buy a Virgin (or other cheap) sim for a fiver, and just use it for ads.(in the same way as I save my 'main' email for friends/family/other people I know IRL) 

This obviously works best if you have an old handset knocking about somewhere (many people have).

Sometimes it's a good idea to talk to the prospective 'buyer', whilst not foolproof it can give you an idea.


----------



## smokedout (Jan 25, 2007)

just thought i repost this here, want to stay in n london ideally and am looking to move end of feb - and ideas, suggestions, advice or immediate recue gratefully appreciated

i"ve just found out that the rent ive been giving to my flatmate hasnt always been going to the landlord and that we're 2 and a half grand in arrears

also that the rent is only £820 a month, but ive been giving him 550 - and hes got the best fucking room

now hes asked me to move out because i was a week late with £100 pounds of my rent in the first week on jan, and the letting agent went nuts 'cos of his arrears, ive never been so much as a day late with my rent before

i told him he had no right to ask me to move, but he seems to think its his flat just cos he was there first

i really wabnt to move, cos hes a cunt, problem is i need some of my rent to be covered by housing benefit as i only work part, have my son with me the rest of the time, and most shared houses wont go for that

im very stressed"

from this thread


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm looking for a room somewhere in London as I've just scored a decent job

*Likes:*
Cheese and it's various uses

*Dislikes:*
Bigotry and related nonsense.


I'm a veggie but don't mind meat eating. I'm fairly quiet but don't mind noise.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 27, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> Double room in house in Walworth will be available from the end of January.
> 
> Rent is £425pcm plus bills, but no need to put up deposit until April.
> 
> ...






			
				me said:
			
		

> Bump. It's still going. I can vouch for golightly. Nicely housetrained


You lot are just not taking this seriously


----------



## golightly (Jan 27, 2007)

You know if there's no volunteers she'll just have to pick one of you.


----------



## mangakitten (Jan 28, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a room somewhere in London as I've just scored a decent job




I've sent you a PM.


----------



## cfz (Jan 28, 2007)

*super cheap house share in camberwell 75pw*

Cool room with double bed and wardrobe available in 2-bed ground floor modern flat in Camberwell.

Sharing with one other: an easy-going bloke 37. Most of the stuff in the flat is brand new including a new sofa and sofabed in the lounge, brand new Bosch washing machine, and a new cooker.
Also the bed and mattress in the room for rent are brand new.

The bathroom has a bath and a power shower.
You can move in as soon as you like as it is ready now. I'll need one month's deposit and month's rent in advance - £650. How cheap is that?

The flat is warm, quiet and has broadband, a landline, and gas central heating. 

Camberwell has many good pubs such as the Sun and Doves and The Dark Horse nearby. Oval and Brixton tubes are a short distance away. Denmark Hill (10 mins to Victoria and London Bridge) and Loughborough Junction (8 mins to City Thames Link) are the two nearest overland rail stations. Huge numbers of buses.
Also close to Ruskin Park and Myatts Fields. Swimming pool not far as well.


----------



## clairefrilly (Jan 29, 2007)

hey i'm moving to london in april. i was thinking about brixton but i actually dont mind where .i willalso have to find a job.i want somewhere lively with loads of things to do like pubs and gigs plays films all the usual suspects.where would ye recommend?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 29, 2007)

Camberwell (Crofton Road) - Two rooms are available. Each room is a single room in very friendly household - many housemates stay here for years and are very sad to leave. 

The area is well served by buses and trains and only 4.5 miles from the City of London and the West End. Loads of amenities in the area, plenty of shops etc. Two leisure centres within walking distance.

Rent includes all bills, breakfast, evening meal and laundry.

Available immediately. Please telephone directly for more details. Olga 020 7708 5886


----------



## kayeleidoskope (Jan 29, 2007)

Room in my house is still available - have modified my ad now... So here is the new improved ad!:

_Looking for fun and funky housemate to join our relaxed and friendly houseshare. We would like someone who has own social life but is up for a glass of wine of an evening, evenings slating what's on tv and an occasional clubbing night or house party/chill out! We also like quiet time so we don't want a complete party animal! 

Large furnished double room, two bathrooms, garden, large living room and kitchen diner. Parking is available. £480 pcm all bills including gas, electricity, water and council tax, but apart from phone/internet.

5 mins walk to New Cross BR and tube, 5 mins walk to Deptford BR and 10 mins walk to Deptford Bridge DLR or New Cross Gate BR and tube. Shops, funky bars and the wonderful Deptford market are minutes away, and Greenwich is a 15 mins walk.

Males and females welcome. _

Come and see  

kaye xxx


----------



## mangakitten (Feb 7, 2007)

Just a general question - has anyone actually had any luck using this thread? cos i've been avoiding using places like Loot and Flatshare etc on the basis that I'd get someone more ahem, like-minded on here, but I've had zero interest... has anyone else found anyone using this? Or shall I give up and look elsewhere? Ta!


----------



## golightly (Feb 13, 2007)

I've had a couple of people show interest, but finally got someone off Gumtree.  Thing is you're more likely to get a response off an accommodation listings site because people are on there to look for somewhere.  Whereas people might look at the flatshare thread in passing, but that's not why people are here.  If you want like-minded people then it's worth writing an ad that makes it reasonably clear the kind of person you're looking for.

Best of luck.


----------



## mangakitten (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheers, golightly. I shall have to go to gumtree then I guess! Hope you found someone nice.


----------



## miss_lottie (Mar 1, 2007)

*Please adopt me!*

Hi there guys, Im Charlie, brand new to the board, looking to post regularly!
Im 20 Years old, non smoking but dont mind it, Female, into all sorts of debauchery!
So anyway, getting to the point... I just got a nice new job with benefit cosmetics as a makeup artist, and so am looking to move out of my aunties house into a proper place with my own room!
If theres anyone with a nice little place, preferably near a tube, either a flatshare or someones spareroom, please get in contact!!

xx Charlie


----------



## art of fact (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm moving out of my gaff to go to India and be a bum for the rest of the summer!

So my room in my lovely 3 storey 4 Bed detached house in West Dulwich is up for grabs. Large double room next to bathroom, 2 toilets, shower, dishwasher,washing machine, c/h, wireless broaband connection, tumble dryer, garden, really nice conservatory, side access etc. good location near the bus stop and close walking distance to West Norwood and West Dulwich stations. Within 3 minutes there is a pub, nice restaurants, tesco, butchers, off license, take away etc etc. My house mates are wicked (2 guys and a girl), they are all very musical and put on nights and stuff so they do make noise a bit but are very respectful and we don't play any loud music past 11 during the week. Would suit anyone looking to move into a beautiful house who loves music and socialising. rent is 390 a month. PM if interested.


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 8, 2007)

*Small Double Room - N4*

Just in case anyone is looking for a room in N4. I'll have a small double available from 7th April for a professional female.

It's to share with two lovely females and one slightly crazy cat. Flat is absolutely gorgeous, has a garden, all the mod cons and is about a minute from all public transport. 

Rent is £384 pcm plus bills

PM me if you're interested or know anyone who would be


----------



## maes (Mar 8, 2007)

My boyfriend's looking for a room in Brixton, or anywhere near Waterloo, Vauxhall or Clapham Junction. He can move in in 3 weeks time & will pay up to £600ish all inc. 

Nice bloke, quiet but knows how to party. Needs to get out of the shithole he's now in asap!


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 9, 2007)

We have a room in Honor Oak Park, that needs to be let soon,£450 pm, nice garden and close to station.


----------



## gracious (Mar 9, 2007)

i've got a big double room in (the nice bit) of peckham (near bellenden rd)going in early april. tis a big 2 bed flat on the top floor of a massive georgian house, has wicked views, and will set you back a mere £100 per week. pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Nina (Mar 14, 2007)

*Looking for room*

I'm looking for a large airy and light furnished/semi-furnished double in a n/s place (pref with outdoor space but not essential) in or around Stoke Newington.

Approx £100-£125 PW. Anytime from now until beginning of May as move in date.

No pets.

PM me if you know of anything/one...


----------



## tastebud (Mar 15, 2007)

Just to let people know that Choc & I will have a great room available from May 1st. 
I *think* it'll be £328 per month rent incl. council tax. It's huge, airy, big windows, light, unfurnished though, & right in Central Brixton (two mins from the tube) but not on the main road.

It's definitely the best room in the house.

Male would be preferable, since we already have two girls living there.
We have wireless broadband, bills aren't usually that much and we're both really chilled, nice, easy going flatmates.

We smoke in the evening in the lounge room, but not massively.


----------



## kazza23 (Mar 15, 2007)

*We have a room in Stoke newington on offer:*

. Sorry that was meanto to be a PM


----------



## orangebutterfly (Mar 15, 2007)

Room available in Hackney (Clapton Pond)

The room:
Large room, with large window catching the sun for most of the day.  High ceiling, fireplace, original wooden floorboards. 390 pounds pcm, bills not included (but divided by 5 housemates makes them cheap)

The house:
On a quiet road, on a terrace of nice victorian houses.  Large bathroom with shower, and a smaller bathroom with just a loo.  Kitchen not large, but lots of storage space.  Living room is huge.  Garden is nice, not a mess but not meticulous.

Transport:
LOADS of buses, Clapton Central (Silverlink) is a ten minute walk, as is Clapton Station (10 mins to Liverpool St.).  Most of us cycle - 35 minutes to Tottenham Court Road, 35 minutes to Mornington Crescent.

The housemates:
All mid-twenties, one is a med student, another does korean studies, one works at an LGBT charity and another works in eco-publishing.  two girls and two boys.  the neighbour's cat pops round occasionally (it gets better luvvin' )

three of us are veggie, all of us are trying to make the house more eco-friendly, cos kitchen is small washing up needs to get done before it builds up, we like chilling together but keep independent lives.  If you feel like you'd fit in then great   have to be trans-friendly tho.  oh, and no smoking (tobacco) in the communal areas 

eta: more of a tea-drinking cookie-baking house than party house.  if you want to pop round call/text 07962 432 686 or email corruption2000 [at] gmail.com


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 19, 2007)

*Looking for large dbl room - dalston, viccy park...*

Oh joy of joys - the truly *excellent* flat that I have been living in for the past 20 months has been sold and I must find somewhere else. Due to my current friends tendency to wake me up at 4am with their coke-fuelled drunken noiseness, it's looking like I won't be moving out with them  therefore flatshare sought in a chilled house. 

Want to stay as close as possible to where I am now, I like the East End and I like being near Viccy Park which I jog round on an irregular basis. Got anything that suits the bill? Check my MySpace profile (which is a bit tongue'n'cheek) for info on how key-razeee I am and will possibly discourage anyone to get in touch at all  
www.myspace.com/pinkychukkles


----------



## orangebutterfly (Mar 23, 2007)

hmm... for some reason i can't edit my previous post... but the room has now gone.


----------



## lautie23 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Room available from end April: Dalston*

Bright & sunny smallish double-room with south-facing balcony in quiet home, sharing with female artist owner. Friendly residential street, 5 mins Ridley Road market & London Fields. Transport: 5 mins Dalston Kingsland BR NorthLondon line, LOADS of buses incl. 38, 242, 149, 243, 277... 20 minutes to Liverpool street. 10 mins Brick lane/Columbia Road/Stoke Newington/Islington.

£460pcm rent includes bills, ct & broadband. One month rent & one month deposit up front. 

Ideally you are cat-friendly (and up for feeding mog every now and again), a non-smoker, chilled and of course trustworthy, considerate and reliable, as am I. 

Please PM me if you're interested or any questions.


----------



## Kameron (Apr 13, 2007)

*I have a space in my house once again!*

Nice shared house backing on to Brockwell park, 8 mins walk from Brixton Tube and Hern Hill.

First floor room in a relaxed house share looking out on to the Park. Big room. Shared wet room, nice kitchen.

Rent is £480 ppm including light, heat and council tax. Broadband is an extra £10.


----------



## art of fact (Apr 16, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Nice shared house backing on to Brockwell park, 8 mins walk from Brixton Tube and Hern Hill.
> 
> First floor room in a relaxed house share looking out on to the Park. Big room. Shared wet room, nice kitchen.
> 
> Rent is £480 ppm including light, heat and council tax. Broadband is an extra £10.


i would be interested if it is available in July...


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 16, 2007)

Double room in Stoke Newington, 520pcm, to share with girl (late 20s) and me (35) and two cats. Very large Victorian terraced house with garden and nice things like dishwashers broadband etc. non-smoker preferred.

rent is 520pcm exc.

pm if interested


----------



## gabi (Apr 21, 2007)

*Posted on behalf of a mate*

Small room with double bed in sunny flat with city views..
Relaxed, social person to share with 1 other in sunny flat with city views in Hoxton. 

5 min from Old Street tube. Balcony, broadband, new kitchen, bathroom, £480 pcm. Call Isaac, 07794091323.


----------



## t0bytoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Have a room to rent for a week?

I'm looking for a place to stay this month, 15 - 22 May. I live in Barcelona and doing some work for people in Battesea, so would need to be in easy travel distance.

If you're going on holiday or need to fill a room for a week, that would be great!


----------



## Louloubelle (May 8, 2007)

a good friend is looking for a self-contained 1 bedroom flat in NW London, preferably within cycling distance of hampstead ponds

must be bike accessible (no top floors, ground floor or basement preferred)

she's a non smoking artist / sculptress and ideally needs space for her pieces to be displayed, so while the flat need not be huge it can't be tiny

she's neat and tidy, pretty introverted and not a party animal, quite shy but a lovely person when you get to know her (I mention this in case it matters)

she can pay between £180 - £200 per week, deposit not a problem 

She needs to move ASAP so if you know of anywhere please let me know ASAP 

ta


----------



## vagrant (May 8, 2007)

3 mins walk to Queens Rd Peckham BR
£89 per week
A really nice double room going in my homely victorian 2 bed flat.

All of life's little luxuries: dishwasher, digital recorder box & widescreen telly, wireless interpipe etc

To share with me: a friendly, liberal, atheist, skateboarding, cycling, video editor. Have a lovely girlfriend who lives nearby and sometimes stays over.

Check photos & details here:

http://www.gumtree.com/london/17/9737117.html


----------



## charcar (May 11, 2007)

*new female resident needed for islington co-op*

We are a community of individuals living in a lovely big house in Islington. A kind of urban family. We are a mix of people from different backgrounds, with different occupations and interests. The house is run like a co-op, with everyone sharing responsibility for cooking, cleaning, shopping, gardening, looking after the cat, fixing things, decorating etc. It’s a happy environment. 
We currently have a vacancy for a female. ( keeping a 50/50 gender balance) If you are interested in community living and enjoy being with people, drop us an email, telling us about yourself and why you are interested in communal living.  Email:  44@ips.eclipse.co.uk
Find out more about communal living at  www.diggersanddreamers.org.uk


----------



## Libellula (May 14, 2007)

*Double room needed*

Hi,

i am looking for a spacious double room nearby Brockwell Park, unfurnished or partly furnished, with bike access. Rent £400 max incl.

Move in date between now and the next 10 August. Long term renting only please.

Cheers,
Marta


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2007)

*Single room sought*

Seeking a room in a flat / houseshare, around £100pw + bills would be about right.

Either Camden / Kentish Town-ish , or around Old St / Liverpool St / Brick Lane etc. Looking for somewhere no later than end of June.  

I'm a tidy-ish, friendly, very easygoing single guy. Working as a computer programming monkey.


----------



## blossie33 (May 29, 2007)

*Self Contained Studio wanted...*

I am looking for a self contained studio flat, reasonable size (i.e. not small single bedsit type) preferably in N / NW or E London zones 2/3 but open to suggestion.
Can pay around £150 pw inclusive but maybe stretch to more if it really appeals - am a person that knows more of less straight away if it's the place for me!
If anyone knows of anything please pm me.


----------



## gracious (Jun 3, 2007)

Big double room available in penthouse flat between peckham rye and
camberwell... It's the top floor flat of a big georgian house with shared
garden and direct access through back staircase. The flat has great views of
the london skyline and a large living room with dining table. The water
comes out of the shower hot and fast and the cooker is gas. Share with a
down to earth easygoing and sociable female, 30. You should be relaxed and
easy going and have a passion for something interesting you can teach me all
about. In return I'll introduce you to local friends, local pubs, play you
at chess and tell you all about how to solve world poverty (I'm doing a phd
in development economics you see).

Practicalities: Rent is £100 pw plus bills, but the flat is exempt from
council tax because I am a student. I have a cleaner that comes every once
in a while, freeview, central heating, washing machine. I don't own the flat
but the landlord is pretty cool about doing things to it. The room is white
walls beige carpet, and you can decorate it however you like to make it
homely. It's about 8 mins walk to peckham rye station, and 5 mins to the bus
stop for the 12, 171, 436, 36, 345 on peckham road. Smoking is allowed in
the flat, but I do not smoke heavily at home, and could easily keep it to my
room if it bothered you.

pm me if you are interested


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Hi - looking for a double room*

anywhere in London, not overly fussy about the area, ideally in a large shared house the more the better as far as i'm concerned, can pay £100 - £120 pw ex bills but that's not entirely set in stone, being evicted in 2 months although can probably stay an extra month after that but on the plus side I can move out tomorrow if needs be...very clean and tidy, I do have a cat but much to my heartbreak she can be shipped off to a friends if the worst comes to the worst.

what else, what else...ummm work full time, very sociable, into photography, ummm christ I'm not exactly sounding like a barrel of laughs am I! hahahaha

Anyway please PM me if a room becomes available, anywhere I'm desperate..well not quite yet but in a couple of months you will be able to recognise me as ms baglady living under London Bridge...cheers.

Melissa


----------



## greenfield (Jul 2, 2007)

*Looking for a room in Stokey....*

Looking for a gay-friendly house in Stokey. I work in social housing so I'm not too rich and am looking for about £100 pw. Erm,    I'm 27, very chilled, not too much of a party animal, clean, tidy and responsible 

Anyone got anything going?


----------



## Kameron (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice shared house backing on to Brockwell park, 8 mins walk from Brixton Tube and Hern Hill.

Basment room in a relaxed house share looking out on to the Park. Big room. Shared wet room, nice kitchen.

Rent is £460 ppm including light, heat and council tax. Broadband is an extra £10.

I'd prefer a girl to keep the gender balance in this house at 50/50 but that might not be so important since I'm not sure that I'm going to be here much longer either.


----------



## treefrog (Jul 2, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> since I'm not sure that I'm going to be here much longer either.



Say it ain't so!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 6, 2007)

*Room in my house in Hackney available 1 Aug*

Its a decent sized room, top floor at the rear with a double bed, which if anything like my bed is very comfortable, might have other furniture, not sure what's Daves.   I think the rents 465+bills though would need to confirm this.

Its a street level period property.  House is fantastic, probably one of the best places I've ever lived in London and very spacious with big front room, dining room which is also a spare room for guests, two loos, one of which is massive with a huge bath (with no taps on the bath).  Quite the best fitted kitchen again massive, all mod con's, fab if you like to cook and entertain, its connected to the dining room.  Nice garden with proper BBQ. Loads of storage. Wireless broadband.  Bills shared by five so pretty cheap.   Whole house has proper old wood varnished floors.

Its right by Hackney Downs station and Hackney has buses going everywhere.

Its non-smoking.  Its also nice and clean and we like it like that.  We're not clean fascists but its kept clean no questions asked.  Sharing with 2 guys and 2 girls, late 20's to late 30's.

PM me if your interested in coming to see it.  

Should also be on MoveFlat.


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 6, 2007)

*looking for a 4th person for a shared house...*

there are there three of us looking to move into a lovely four doubled bedroomed house by the end or August, although we haven't actually confirmed anywhere yet we have been to a couple of places and one looked gorgeous near the Hobgobblin pub in Brixton, all double rooms, a lovely living area (god the cat has just jumped onto my keyboard) oh and a cat.... 

We are 2 girls and a boy (the boy has a drum kit but we can shove him into the garden if he gets too loud, actually the girl fancies herself as a bit of a singer as well, so musicians please apply....)

anyway ummm looking for a 4th person preferably boy to balance out the zing and zang of the house.. it is lovely...haven't got it yet but going to see another viewing Wednesday....

so if anyone is looking for a room in brixton...shit havent mentioned the price...it's less than £100 pw cant quite remember how much less but a bit less, + bills... let me know... PM me..

Cheers Mel


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 18, 2007)

my brother writes:

We've got a room available in my house in East Ham going, available start of august. My mates also have two rooms available in there house in manor park. If you guys know of anyone interested let me know and I'll get you more infomation!

------------

so if you like the idea of living in the east end drop me a pm and i'll put you in touch.

blue x


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 21, 2007)

*where the fk is East Ham...*

sounds far far away....


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 26, 2007)

Myself, zora, and gergl live in a very nice (in a scruffy way) flat just off railton road.  we're currently looking for a new housemate.  the flat is a laid back house which tends to be quite noisy, especially at weekends, so you shouldn't be the kind of person bothered by this sort of thing.  your room will have a double bed and a warderobe, and a lovely view of the south london skyline when the sun sets.  You are within a few minutes walk of brixton and herne hill stations, there's an offie a few paces away, the neighbours and friendly and you're near enough to brockwell park that you can smell it.  well, not quite.  we don't have a garden, sadly, and we front onto a fairly busy road, so not really any good for kittehs unless they're used to being house cats.  we like kittehs though.  it's also a smoking house.  well, it's kind of an everything house tbh.  

the rent is 390 a month, plus bills.  we have broadband but not sky tv or cable or any of that shit.  the landlady is pretty good, stays out of our business but gets any important stuff done quickly and efficiently.  she'll probably want a letter from your job stating how much you earn.  i haven't got a clue where she stands on students or parent guaruntors.  

no humourless bastards, people who object to clutter, people who object to occasionally noisy evenings or DJs, and i wouldn't recommend it for anyone with a dust allergy either.  

drop us a PM if you're interested and we'll talk.  be good to us urban, don't make us take one of those real people.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 14, 2007)

nicked from the post my housemate stuck on a flatshare website



> A massive above-shop flat in West Dulwich - everything huge apart from kitchen and bathroom. The room is unfurnished, rear facing & has a fireplace. West Dulwich has lots of green spaces, olde worlde pubs and lack of grottiness. 10 mins on the bus to Brixton, or fast train every 30 to Victoria. Situation is that 3 Brit friends rented a flat together 3 years ago & one is now moving out, so it's a pretty tight flatshare, we hang out a lot & have people over. One flatmate is a student & makes music, but has been trained not to do it loudly or at unsociable times. The other is a financial analyst who enjoys surfing and lying on the sofa listening to sport. We want a chilled, social person with a sense of humour. Freeview, wi-fi, etc all here
> Flatshare interests: music, films, DJing, festivals Flatshare occupations: student, finance analyst.



I don't just sit on the sofa and listen to sport. i play records too


----------



## Sunray (Aug 18, 2007)

*Room still available in Lovely 5 bed house in Hackney.*

Its a decent sized room, top floor at the rear with a double bed, which if anything like my bed is very comfortable, might have other furniture, not sure what's Daves. The rents 459+bills. Six weeks deposit.

Its a street level period property. House is fantastic, very spacious with big front room, dining room which is also a spare room for guests, two loos, one of which is massive with a huge bath (with no taps on the bath). Lovey  fitted kitchen again massive, all mod con's, great if you like to cook and entertain, its connected to the dining room. Nice garden with proper BBQ. Loads and loads of storage in the cellar and attic. Wireless broadband. Bills shared by five so pretty cheap. Whole house has proper old wood varnished floors.

Its right by Hackney Downs station and Hackney has buses going everywhere.

Its non-smoking. Its also nice and clean and we like it like that. We're not clean fascists but its kept clean no questions asked. Sharing with 2 guys and 2 girls, late 20's to late 30's.

PM me if your interested in coming to see it.

Should also be on MoveFlat.


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Denmark Hill = £350 per month - boys only*

, bills on top not too much  dont think, not paid any yet, 5 others + 1 cat, its a smallish double - not too bad, bathroom, lounge, garden, its available middle of september, we are really looking for a guy as there are 4 girls already and one of the boys is moving out. 

umm what else, PM me if you are interested i guess.

melissa

actually christ im being incredibly laszy, should post pictures up...actually cant be bothered. if you want to see photos let me know....


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 1, 2007)

*ok here*

they are


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 1, 2007)

where's denmark hill?


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 1, 2007)

*well obviously you know where the maudsley mental hospital is...*

 

its near there.. up a bit from camberwell...down a bit from herne hill

easy access to victoria, blackfriars, london bridge, elephant and castle..blah blah blah de blah... denmark hill itself however is fucking fuck dull - only 2 pubs to speak of and one of them is an old man's pub, although getting TWO yes thats TWO pints for £3.10 sure put the smile back on my face!


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 1, 2007)

*tufts you aint looking for a houseshare*

are ya ?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 1, 2007)

oooh i might be


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 1, 2007)

me freecycled veg plants haven't *all* been taken yet either... gardens are good too...


i could *try* and be a boy....


----------



## looneytune (Sep 5, 2007)

What's everyone experience been of finding flatmates on this thread?  Am thinking of moving back to london and this seems preferable to scanning the Loot ads. Am i right?


----------



## spiralx (Sep 5, 2007)

PM sent just in case I'm not too late


----------



## fogbat (Sep 5, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> me freecycled veg plants haven't *all* been taken yet either... gardens are good too...
> 
> 
> i could *try* and be a boy....



Belated "FNAR"

On a separate note, looking for a room in a house/flat share in Camden / Kentish Town.  Could probably go up to 550-ish a month.

Anyone?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all... 

A very good friend of mine is looking for a double room to rent North of the river.

He is a graphic designer, 33 years old, a smoker, easy going and CLEAN.

He would ideally like to share with one other person but is open to compromise. He is straight, but would prefer to live with males.

His budget is £400-£450pcm.

Any ideas, let us know. Cheers!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2007)

£400pcm, in North London?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> £400pcm, in North London?


I know..but hey got to try.


----------



## Higbo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Two Double Rooms in Victorian House (£450inc)*

My girlfriend has 2 spare rooms in Feltham they are £450 each.

Here is her ad from the web.....

Two good sized double rooms available to rent in a friendly three bedroom house share, furnished or unfurnished (shared kitchen, bathroom and living/dining room are furnished). Lovely rear garden, off-street parking, walking distance from high street and Feltham train station with fast line into London Waterloo, and v.close to bus stop for buses to Heathrow/Hatton Cross (where there is a Piccadilly line tube station).

Non-smoking, professional females preferred, as I am a 25 year old female. £450 per room per month includes all bills (council tax, gas, electric, water, wireless broadband, cable TV). Available to view immediately.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> £400pcm, in North London?



I had a really good room in a flatshare in Kentish Town for 400pcm.

They exist.

e2a: not including bills, obviously...


----------



## BEARBOT (Sep 17, 2007)

*single room available (late sept/1st oct)bethnal green £90 per week*

sorry this doesnt include bills or council tax...
the upside is you would be sharing with me and me alone  
im female and in my 30's

the flat is on northiam street E9..it is the first street in hackney but it isnt a very far distance from bethnal green tube..
the room itself isnt all that spacious but the lounge is very big(with excellent view of the canal,very peaceful and pretty) and im often away for weeks at a time..so you would have plenty of time alone in the flat 
the landlady is ok with DSS as long as you can "cover" yr rent payments while housing benefit is sorting it out, my previous flatmate got his entire rent paid by HB...

i dont mind if you are working or a student or on benefits..i just would prefer living with a creative,left leaning,quietish,veggie,gay friendly left field sort of person..so if this rings any bells or you think you might know a freind interested please PM me..thanks a lot!


----------



## treefrog (Oct 1, 2007)

*WANTED: Room in South London*

Friendly female teacher looking to move back to London. I'm solvent, a decent cook and pretty clean and tidy. I'm being evicted from my house at the end of this month and would ideally like to find a place before then (obviously). I've lived with urbanites before and can supply references to say I'm not a killer or a tory or owt. Happy with most things as long as I can shut my door and hide when planning needs to be done!

Can pay about £400 on rent.


----------



## ethel (Oct 1, 2007)

room for rent:

http://moveflat.com/c/201422.htm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2007)

fogbat said:
			
		

> I had a really good room in a flatshare in Kentish Town for 400pcm.
> 
> They exist.
> 
> e2a: not including bills, obviously...



That's bloody good for that area!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's bloody good for that area!



It was bloody excellent until the landlord mentioned it was only a three month lease and I had to be out in a fortnight


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 5, 2007)

fogbat said:
			
		

> It was bloody excellent until the landlord mentioned it was only a three month lease and I had to be out in a fortnight


heh - least you got a fortnight 

twelve bloody hours for me 


i will get over it one day


----------



## dwenfish (Oct 9, 2007)

*studio flat in hackney*

hopefully moving in with some mates so need to find someone to rent out this flat, it's £115 per week, nice big ceilings, laminate floor- comes with kitchen and separate bathroom with shower...close to hackney central and hackney downs stations.. hopefully moving out in the next couple of weeks so will be available after then...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2007)

Check out the ad for our house share in Brixton flatshares thread posted by Brixton Hatter


----------



## dwenfish (Oct 23, 2007)

right, who wants to move in with me and a couple of my mates? (one of them used to post on here a bit i think, dunno under what name though) we're in our early to mid twenties (1 postgrad student, 1 final year undergrad an 1 working type) and looking for a 3 bedroom place (3 beds coz two of the people are a couple) in the finsbury park, manor house, seven sisters kinda area but one of the people has pulled out so need to find a replacement...

it won't be a full on party house but you must be amenable to the odd spot of fuckheadery- would be cool if you already knew me or know someone who knows me or something..

gimme a pm if you're interested  

fuck knows if that makes any sense, misplaced my brain a few days ago...


----------



## ethel (Nov 23, 2007)

i have a room to rent in charlton/blackheath royal standard. it's available from december 15th or thereabouts. pm me if you'd like more details, i'm too tired to type.


----------



## ethel (Nov 25, 2007)

sarahluv said:
			
		

> i have a room to rent in charlton/blackheath royal standard. it's available from december 15th or thereabouts. pm me if you'd like more details, i'm too tired to type.




still going! ianw can vouch for me


----------



## muckypup (Dec 10, 2007)

stoke newington 5 bed houseshare, £93 a week exclusive. decent sized double.

PM me for more details


----------



## ethel (Dec 17, 2007)

sarahluv said:
			
		

> i have a room to rent in charlton/blackheath royal standard. it's available from december 15th or thereabouts. pm me if you'd like more details, i'm too tired to type.



argh! the girl who was supposed to be moving into my room has dropped out. i suppose that it's not the end of the world as i still don't have a moving date for my new place. if anyone knows of someone who is likely to need a room in the next month or so, please let me know. ta!


----------



## ethel (Jan 12, 2008)

my room's still going! it's great! c'mon!


----------



## Dj TAB (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all,

A work colleague of mine has two friends who are in desperate need of accomodation.

They both are fully employed, and are nice examples of humanity.

If anyone can help out please PM me, and I'll forward the details on for them to get in touch....

Thanks in advance


----------



## DemiV (Mar 7, 2008)

*Seeking housemates*

Hi everyone, have to move again, long dramatic story.  Anyway I'm thinking this time of renting a 2 bed flat then looking for some lucky person to join me as everywhere I look gumtree etc people have such a long list of do's and don'ts and what they want and don't want it's rather annoying.

I smoke and I have a cat which I'm thinking I'm going to have to get rid of (in the nicest possible way) as sadly a lot of landlords now aren't pet friendly!

I currently live in West Norwood but happy to live anywhere Sarf.


----------



## holden (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,
     I'm currently looking for somewhere to move to by the first week of April, due to a current shared tenancy contract ending. I'm in Walthamstow, but would consider anywhere North-East, or even North-Central, ( I'm that desparate!) House or flat-share, not too much more than £80pw, I'm not a high-earner, work in the mental health/disabilities area in Haringey, need to be close to public transport.
 I'm not a regular poster, but can vouch for my own relative sanity and somewhat settled personality. 38 year old male.
 Anyway, if anyone knows of anything that may be available, please PM me.
 Thanks.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone know of any rooms going in SE at the moment, preferably in Herne Hill or Camberwell? 

Its not for me its for my lovely friend Julia.

Ta.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 10, 2008)

Studio flat off Lower Clapton Road (Hackney Central end) £390pcm + £67 council tax, elec key, no other bills. Self-contained, own kitchen and bathroom, double bed. 

Available from Weds 16th April. Dep £780. 


I live here but I've found somewhere amazing in E1 so I'm off without giving a months notice - I told current landlady I'd help find someone else


----------



## clint999 (May 17, 2008)

*Do you want to live in the sky, two minutes from the Brixton Recreation Centre, the Academy and Brixton tube? I have a double room available in my flat for £90 a week, inclusive of bills. Sharing with one other, (me). In a tower block, ninth floor, very good security, spacious, quiet, airy, fantastic views. Female preferred, vegetarianish preferred. Available from September.*


----------



## tastebud (May 18, 2008)

I need a double room in a house share (ideally 3-5 people). Interested in the following areas: Vauxhall, Brixton, Kennington, Oval, Stockwell, Angel, Old Street/Brick Lane, London Bridge, Borough. Can move any time before 1st July.
PM me if you have a room!


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2008)

Looking for room! ...to move in the first week of July please!!! Would prefer Hackney/Dalston areas!!!! PM me if you know anything


----------



## Xanadu (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a room somewhere near Paddington, Maida Vale, Kilburn, Hampstead, Camden, London Bridge, Islington, Canada Water.  

Generally anywhere nice with easy access to Paddington, within a 15 minute walk of a decent tube line.


----------



## Rebecca J (Jul 4, 2008)

*ROOM TO RENT IN WEST NORWOOD £340 pcm*

Nice simple room with a double bed and wardrobe and bedside unit. The flat is really well laid out and feels more like as house as it's split level and very spacious. There's a huge kitchen and nice big living room and I've also got a study I hole myself away in.  I'm a filmmaker and I work with young people in the local community so I'm in and out but starting to write my first feature film at the moment so will be busy working at home quite a bit. 

Thurlby Rd is has so little traffic kids play in the street and it’s up a hill with lovely views.   5 mins from West Norwood train station – trains go to Victoria and London Bridge every 20 mins, journey time 20 mins.  Nearest tube is Brixton, a 20 min bus journey/cycle ride away.

Bills are approx £50 pcm and I need one month's deposit and refs too.

If you're interested let me know!  

Rebecca 07961 406 960


----------



## lenny101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Room to rent in on Blackstock Rd £100pw inclusive of all bills.

Sharing with 4 others. Not the tidiest place but great for the price. Close to Arsenal and Finsbury Park stations for the Picadilly and Victoria lines. Also, loads of busses to the west end and city. Angel is 10 mins on the bus or a 20 min walk.

The room will be available in a couple of weeks. PM me if interested.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a double room for rent in my brother's house in East Ham. He really need to get someone in urgently. The rent is £260 per month before bills, its 5 mins away from East Ham station so really easy to get into the centre.

If you know anyone who needs a place give me a PM.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 27, 2008)

another east london room available via a friend of mine, who writes:

Available for now until October 1st: a bright, sunny room in a 4 bedroom flat-share located in a quiet housing estate in the heart of Whitechapel. The apartment has a large living room and a big kitchen with brand new gas cooker, washing machine and fridge.

The apartment couldn’t be in a better location and it’s just minuets away from some of London’s trendiest hotspots in the a creative East End. There are excellent transport links: two 24 hour night busses are just a 3 minute walk from the flat, and it’s a ten minute walk to Whitechapel Tube station.

Also within walking distance:
2 minutes to Cinema and Blockbuster
2 minutes walk to The East End Thrift Store-one Time Out’s favourite vintage stores
5 minutes to Sainsbury’s
5 minutes to banks and Post Office
5 minutes to Whitechapel market, where you can buy cheap fresh fruit and veg.
20 minutes (or 5 minute bus ride) to trendy Brick Lane’s curry houses, shops, bars, clubs and famous Sunday Market
25 minutes to Spitalfield Market
30 minutes to Columbia Flower Market
30 minutes to Tower Bridge

Looking for considerate, reliable female student or professional. One month’s security deposit required.


If anybody is interested please contact me by PM.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 28, 2008)

btw, i can give you pics of the place if you pm me.  the deposit _may_ be negotiable but i can't say for sure as it's not my place.


----------



## ThunderCat (Jul 29, 2008)

*Need a double room/studio flat, East London*

Hello fellas and grrrls,

I am 25 years young, smoke, need a double room/studio flat, as of end of September. I know im getting in there a little early, but wanna get the ball rolling.

I am sick of gumtree and the subsequent bastard landlords i seem to get lumbered with, so am trying on here instead. I dont post very often, but have been on here over a year. Im gay, with a long term partner, flatmates must be gay friendly as although they wont be living with me, theyll be over sometimes. Cool? I dont have any pets.

Sooo.... I wanna live in Hackney, Dalston, Bethnal Green, or even near Shoreditch. Migrating from Sydenham and good old South London for a change of scenery.

Can pay up to £450 per month inc, or less with bills.

Anyone able to help me?

Thundercat. xx


----------



## Treehugger76 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Would anyone like to share with a Chinese girl and 2 cats?*

Hi everyone, 

I'm looking for a double room, anywhere in the east end, for up to £550pcm inc c/tax or bills. 

I have my own bed and 2 armchairs so really I just need a room with some wardrobes and access to a kitchen and bathroom.  I'm also a smoker but don't mind going outside to smoke. 

I need to be out of my flat by the 31st of August so would like to move in the 30th of august  

as you can tell from the title I come with 2 cats, Mike and Garfunkel. 
They're both very well behaved, house trained and affectionate once they get to know someone. 

please PM me if you have a room or know of a room that would suit. 

Thanks in advance for any help I get 

love xx


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay, I have a double room and a single room empty in my house in South Norwood, and I am skint, so I need to take a lodger on. I am not going to let both rooms, though, so it depends partly on who comes forward and how much they are prepared to pay. Both rooms are furnished.

The house is relatively near Norwood Junction station, where fast trains go to London Bridge, and not so fast ones to London Victoria.

It's a "family house", I suppose, in a residential area, but on a relatively busy road. I have three cats, a garden, and a pond, so anyone moving in would have to like animals, and be prepared to share in the care of same. I suffer from minor but persistent health problems, so use that as an excuse not to do much housework, so the house is not exactly pristine 

Oh, I am vegetarian, and do not allow people to smoke in my house, although my last lodger was quite happy to smoke outside. Ideally, I would like someone who would also share the cooking and shopping, not least because the kitchen is tiny (but well equipped - I used to like cooking!)

I also have wireless internet.

I will only take in a woman.

I am honestly not sure how much to charge, but it would include half the bills, which are pretty high, I think, since the house is not double glazed or anything fancy like that, and since Croydon charges a fortune for council tax.

I will need a deposit, and I will need references, although the latter could be because you are mates of a friend on here - I am not insisting on police checks or the like 

If anyone would like to talk to me about this, please PM me.

Also PM me if anyone can advise me on this - I am pretty scared, because it will be the first time I have allowed a stranger to move in to my house, except when I was a student in a shared house.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a mate looking for accomodation. Looking in the Hackney and possibly Tower Hamlets areas. Double room.

British male, late 20's. Not a knob. Into good music and alltogether pleasent chap. Anyone with any ideas, drop me a pm.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 20, 2008)

ThunderCat said:


> I am sick of gumtree and the subsequent bastard landlords i seem to get lumbered with, so am trying on here instead.



Yeah, I'm getting fed up with gumtree too! 

Urban, would it be a crazy scheme if i got a flat in brixton and travelled into kingston every day for uni? 

Doesn't look too far on the map, and i like the sound of brixton, home of urban. 

I want a change of scenery, but also somewhere that feels home-ish.


----------



## becki1701 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi guys, 

A mate of mine in Croydon is looking for someone (non-smoker) to rent the second double bedroom in his flat (not his - he rents too).

The room comes unfurnished, but internet, off-road parking, garage and bills included for £500pcm

He's a lovely laid-back guy who makes great company, but does tend to keep himself to himself.

Please PM if you'd like contact details 

Cheerz!!


----------



## han (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello All, my mate (Pirati-Kal on these boards) is looking for a flatmate, here's the ad:

--------------
Soon we'll have a double room available in our cosy, first floor 3-bedroom
flat and we're looking for the right person to join us. It's not quite 'all
mod cons' but if you're fine with using a launderette (5 doors away), enjoy
the simple/quirky things in life (no Barbies or Kens, please!!) and want to
be part of a friendly, happy, laid back home then this could be for you.

The Cricklewood Residential Palace (CRP) is currently home to me (34 year
old country girl), my partner (30 year old Dundonian), our brilliant drummer
boy flatster (also 30, practices in reasonable hours) and my 2
(thunder)cats. We're all very friendly, fluffy and house trained!

The room faces the main road (A5) but is double-glazed and a good size.
There's broadband access in the room and lounge and the flat's really close
the the bus stops, local shops and supermarket. There are also plenty of
pubs and eateries. Cricklewood overland is a few minutes away and it's a 10
minute walk to Kilburn and Willesden tube stations (Jubilee). We're also
served by 2 night bus routes. Zone 2/3.

Rent is £67.50 per week (includes council tax and water rates), payable
every 4 or 5 weeks in advance. 4 weeks deposit required.

Available from 9th September '08.

Interested/want to know more? Please send a PM to Han or Pirati-Kal.

--------------------


----------



## Nougat (Aug 21, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> Yeah, I'm getting fed up with gumtree too!
> 
> Urban, would it be a crazy scheme if i got a flat in brixton and travelled into kingston every day for uni?
> 
> ...



I think you can get the 57 to Kingston from Streatham so it is not like impossible. Not sure how long it takes though and you have to factor in early morning rush hour. Sitting on public transport for more than 90mins one way to Uni would have done my head in personally 

Just had a think and you could do it easier actually by taking a bus to Clapham Junction from Brixton and get a fast train from there to Kingston.


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 21, 2008)

han said:


> Hello All, my mate (Pirati-Kal on these boards) is looking for a flatmate, here's the ad:
> 
> --------------
> Soon we'll have a double room available in our cosy, first floor 3-bedroom
> ...



Wow!  That's really really really good value!  I've found a place, but I would've considered it otherwise.


----------



## han (Aug 21, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> Wow!  That's really really really good value!  I've found a place, but I would've considered it otherwise.



Innit! Amazing price for London. You can see why she's been there for 10 years  - it's  not a bad flat, either - well placed for public transport and on a lively and interesting road full of good restaurants/quirky shops.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 21, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> Yeah, I'm getting fed up with gumtree too!
> 
> Urban, would it be a crazy scheme if i got a flat in brixton and travelled into kingston every day for uni?
> 
> ...



Easy enough, tube to Vauxhall and then overland, 45 mins each way.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 21, 2008)

DeadManWalking said:


> Easy enough, tube to Vauxhall and then overland, 45 mins each way.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 24, 2008)

we are three 21-22 yr old female students at kingston uni looking for other creative and socialble housemates for a house share, to share a 5 bed flat with, that want to be friends as well as living together. we have found a place £69 p/w in surbiton good for knights park.

we would like to find other art students at knights park campus who want to live in surbiton area with us.

if you are intrested in this houseshare we need to be quick to pay the deposit to secure the flat. 

please email me the course you are studying and a bit about yourself and we can let you know more and the property and more about us.


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Aug 28, 2008)

One housemate urgently needed. We're about to move into a 4 bedroom house near Oval station (about a 5-10 min walk, 15 from Vauxhall). I haven't even seen it myself yet but I heard it's really nice and we're looking with a girl who has high expectations. Basically we need to pay all the deposit stuff by Sep 6 but one person dropped out so we need to find someone in the next week.

It's all recently done up, 3 double rooms, 1 single a decent size lounge. You'd be living with one female student, another girl about to get a job in London and me a male sub editor. We're all in our early 20s. Rent is about £600 a month each.

If you are interested or know anyone who might be please pm me asap.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Sep 5, 2008)

.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 11, 2008)

*sites/agencies for studio flats?*

are there any sites/agencies that specialise in studio flats in London? 

i quite fancy getting a place to myself back in the east end area, not too far from Old st, and unfurnished as i have all my own stuff. but has to be large. 

Ads on gumtree are all stupidly expensive as is only to be expected so are there any other sites/forums/agencies worth checking out? 

PS and to any cockrings who are going to post up foolishness about "oooh, you won't find anywhere around there for under £200 pw..." don't bother. _you will._ It's just a matter of looking in the right places.


----------



## Kameron (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice shared house backing on to Brockwell park, 8 mins walk from Brixton Tube and Herne Hill.

Basment room in a relaxed house share looking out on to the Park. Bigish room, wet room, nice kitchen.

Rent is £460 ppm including light, heat and council tax. Broadband is an extra £10.

We'd prefer a girl to keep the gender balance in this house at 50/50 but I guess who you are is more important than what sex you are.


----------



## gioioioi (Oct 28, 2008)

*looking for 1 person to share a house*

Hello!

We have a double room to rent in Honor Oak Park for £400/month + bills.
Nice area of SE London, good train links to London bridge and 20 min bus journey to Brixton.
This is our gumtree ad:
http://www.gumtree.com/london/47/30234347.html

where you can find more details and how to contact us.

Thanks!


----------



## passenger (Oct 30, 2008)

..


----------



## leigh6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*looking for a home*

Hello people.

I,m squatting in brixton at the moment and very much like the area but not where i,m living.
I,m thinking about taking the leap into rented accomodation, i,ve just started to study with open uni and basically need a calm base to operate my life from, but i,m also open to other ideas, a co-opperative would be nice although i,m finding it very hard to actually get on any waiting lists let alone be offered a home.
I,ve been looking on gumtree but quite frankly a lot of the adverts really scare me as do the pictures of peoples homes.
I just wanna live somewhere down to earth and easy going with nice people!
I don,t need some luxury appartment next to a river for a henious amount of money which i don,t have.
Speaking of which innitially i will be claiming housing ben as i re-adjust to my new living environment/way of doing things.
This doesn,t mean i,m lazy and do nothing.
I,m trying to get into volunteering/training at the mo to get me out of the mindless jobs i do for money.

Or maybe there,s some people out there looking to squat in brixton and we can find something together.
So.
If anyone reads this and has an idea, room to rent, room in a squat, co-op in the brixton and surrounding area.
I,d be more than happy to hear from you.
Oh yeah, i,m 36 a female and my name,s leigh


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 6, 2008)

Large double room for £130pw in our flat (£563 pcm). Location is 5 minutes from Elephant and Castle tube, completely central travel wise – apparently some MP’s live in the building next door. The building and the flat are brand new and absolutely gorgeous, excellent bathroom with bath and shower, flat also has washer, dishwasher, great kitchen with oven and hob, and a balcony with a view of London. The room is great value if like us you are a couple as you then split the cost, it is certainly large enough for 2 people and it comes with a double bed and its own door onto the balcony. In summer this will be awesome.

The area is great – Walworth road has everything in the way only proper traditional London high streets can – there’s a range of supermarkets from budget to M&S and East Street market happens 3 days a week with value I still cannot comprehend. There are 2 gyms nearby, we’re members of the Fitness First one which is 10 mins walk. Security isn’t an issue with the building having a 24 hour doorman, but just for overkill it neighbours a huge police station.

I’m a student and my girlfriend is (mostly) a chef, so we are out of the house most of the day 5 days a week. We are as inclusive or private as you like really, we like to cook and are up for people chipping in and having shared meals and going out locally – but just as happy if you want to hide in your room .

I'd just like to stress how new and clean this place is; its like living in a hotel.


----------



## jambandit (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going travelling and need to put someone in my room....

Large double room in a 6 bedroom house in Hackney. £100pw.  Completely off the main road and also double glazed so very quiet.  It has a garden,  a really nice clean kitchen, and is generally spacious.

Location wise its very close to both Hackney Central and Homerton Stations and also loads of good bus routes.  There are about a million 24hour shops as its in between Chatsworth Road and Lower Clapton road. 

There's 6 other human beings, 3 students, a clown, a banker and a clothes selling person....

I hate writing adverts!  any more info wanted please send me a message, I wish to leave this godforesaken country!


----------



## Nina (Jan 9, 2009)

We have a room to let in our home in Stoke Newington, sharing with 2 girls both thirty something.  

It's a decent sized double with a bed and wardrobe provided and plenty of space for your own furniture.  Double glazed and laminate flooring. 

£466 per month with one month's rent deposit.  It's a private landlord and a bargain for the area.

We also pay £100 per month each into a house account to cover bills including a weekly cleaner.

It's a quiet peaceful place, converted Victorian garden maisonette.  You are more than welcome to help me with the gardening! or alternatively sit in the patio.  Godd sized kitchen and living room. 

All mod cons inlcuding wireless broadband and landline with free landline calls.

No pets and non smokers only.

We have both lived here for nearly 2 years so looking for someone who wants a place to call home and not just a room. 

If you are interested, please PM me.  It's availabale NOW and we need to fill it by the end of January.


----------



## tendril (Jan 14, 2009)

*4 Bedroom (+2 study storage rooms) house needed*

4 Bedroom (+2 study storage rooms) house needed in Lambeth zone 2 (so thats Kennington, Elephant, Walworth, Oval, Brixton, Herne Hill

Need 3 Big bedrooms and 1 small bedroom + 2 other rooms for storage/study/music

Need garden and need to be pet friendly

Budget, wait for it.........    £1850pcm, yeah, I know!

Moving date 14th February.

PM me please if you have any leads (have tried all the usual... Gumtree/Loot/Findaproperty etc) or if you have aproperty yourself that you need to rent.

For 4 working responsible adults , 2 cats and some chinchillas (+4000 records )


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2009)

*two housemates wanted pls!*

righty!

fogbat, me and our housemate, frankie are looking for two housemates, as half of ours are moving out when the contract terminates/is due to be renewed on 5th march (not due to our awfulness or owt, they're off to nest with their other halves).

we have a medium and large room on offer (both doubles) 

roughly #375 pcm rent (to be negotiated on room size 
#50 all in bills pcm

the house is let through an agency, who charge #35 for a credit check, and there *may* also be an admin fee for the contract - we will check.

existinghousematewise: we range in age from 25 to 29, and consist of a straight boy, a gayer (f) and a dirtae bisexual (me).

we are straight friendly, gay friendly, inbetween and undecided friendly.
we are also carnivore, veggie and vegan friendly (meat WILL be eaten and cooked in the house.). fuckit, we're basically just friendly 

we also like hanging out, singing in the bath, pottering around, watching (or ignoring) telly, running around, staying in, going out..

the house is a big old victorian 4 bed, with a separate shower, a laundry room (washer, dryer and hanging spaces), a large bathroom w/ w/c, a separate toilet, a well equipped kitchen w/a dishwasher, a fairsized back garden with veg growing and a vine which produces grapes at the end of the summer. and a shed which currently looks like dougal from the magic roundabout, but made out of ivy.  there will soon be compost an' all.

if you, or anyone you know, might be interested, wang us a pm 

cheers x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh, it's in east dulwich by the way 

we're a ten/fifteen minute walk from the station, got peckham rye practically on the doorstep 

good night buses from central london, and on a 24hr bus to brixton 

despite it being East Dullwich, we're making our little corner pretty damn fantastic.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 21, 2009)

edit - i am now moving too. please let me know if anyone has a double room- thanks.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 21, 2009)

it's a lovely flat and nice people.  i'd move in if i needed a place!  do you want me to pass the information forward to see if any of my lot are looking, tastebud?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheap Double room in Brixton. Available Feb 1st!

It's a big Victorian house, very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc.

There's three blokes, a girl (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out.

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard.

Rent is £395 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) - works out at a bargain £90 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested.

Available from February 1st!


----------



## tastebud (Jan 21, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> it's a lovely flat and nice people.  i'd move in if i needed a place!  do you want me to pass the information forward to see if any of my lot are looking, tastebud?


that would be marvelous - thanks dude.
send it to your enormous mailing list.
think it is just one room for now - but it's a good room.


----------



## skipper_steve (Jan 26, 2009)

*Room in East Malling, Kent*

5 or 7 nights a week, no smokers, £55 for 5 nights, £80 for 7 nights


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 27, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> righty!
> 
> fogbat, me and our housemate, frankie are looking for two housemates, as half of ours are moving out when the contract terminates/is due to be renewed on 5th march .
> *snip*



 fail! 

right.
sorry, we've been told that the contract *isn't* being renewed as the house is being sold.
we've until the 4th april to leave (providing we can get two people in for a month on 5th march), else we all go on 5th march.

i think fogbat and f. may still maybe looking for housemates for their new abode if they're still sticking together - i heartily recommend contacting foggy to discuss further (or to let him know of any other rooms going anywhere).
i'm not sure what i'm doing yet 

sorry for any inconveniences - pm's heading to those who've contacted me about the rooms.

cheers.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 2, 2009)

posting on behalf of my housemate:

"I am looking for a room, with rent somewhere in the region of £450/mth all in (if that's possible?), ideally in the East Dulwich or surrounding areas?

I am a 25 year old female, looking for a relaxed household. I live with tufty at the moment, and like where we live but unfortunately need to move.

My interests .. Tea/coffee and cake are good!  Other than that, I like (in no particular order) .. watching DVDs, reading (always have about 5 books on the go), going on the internet, having a good old chat with a friend about the general state of things and all that stuff, shopping, cooking - when I'm in the mood etc etc.  I also sing (badly), I like travelling around, I'm vaguely arty/interested in the arts although I'm not personally very creative.  I play the violin (and piano) although I've kind of neglected these lately.  I'm keen on learning new things and very flexible. 

I am a bit of a home-bird - that's not to say I don't enjoy going out, but it's important to me to live somewhere I can enjoy coming home to and feel comfortable.  I like my house to be a home.  I'd like to think I'm a considerate, responsible, respectful and friendly person to live with.  I'm definitely not an excessively noisy person, although I like to be sociable and get to know the people I'm living with

I should say more about my work .. I'm a secretary in a small law firm in North West London .. but I like East Dulwich so much I'm prepared to trek all the way there and back every day! 

If you have, or know of anything that might suit, please PM tufty (with an email or phone number) and she will pass on your details to me.

Thank you very much!"


----------



## fogbat (Feb 4, 2009)

*Wanted: Room in S London*

Hello there,

It looks like I'll be leaving my current shared house very soon because the landlady has decided to sell.

Looking for a room in a shared house / flat. Ideally no more than £500 a month or so. 

I'm 28, male, clean and tidy-ish. A smoker but happy to restrict that to outside the house. Good cook, easy-going, enjoy spending time in the pub. 
Currently working as a web-editor for an academic company. 

Ideally South London, because I'm there at the moment and like it, but open to other suggestions within London. 

If you have cats, that's an enormous bonus 

e2a: I'm moving out of my current place on the 4th March at the latest.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 22, 2009)

Room available in central brixton in 2 bed flat.

£425/mth rent.  well, the whole flat is £850/month. i have a small room, the available room is MASSIVE, with window boxes . so rent may be negotiable, depending on what happens...
the deposit is similarly negotiable, but a minimum of £425.
water paid up to April 1st, apparently about £30/mth between two after.
ele - about £20-£30/mth each?
gas - about £20/mth between us.
c/tax - just shy of £100/mth between two.

it is an awesome flat.

there is a balcony and then another balcony/fire escape
there are a few rooms which could be shuffled between bedrooms/living roomn (three rooms in total what aren't a kitchen or bathroom. w/shower. kitchen w/ washing maching.  gch etc etc).

it is to share with me, and you (if you want a room).

i am CHUFFED that i am living here, and need to find a housemate within a month.

the deposit is the equivalent to a month's rent.

i am a little drunk right now , as i am in a flat that i *love* and spending me first night in proper (was meant to get keys yesterday and got 'em this afternoon instead)

aye 

pm me for details. if box full, keep trying 

i want to live with rational, normal(ishforurban75) folk.
if you are a loonspud, please do not apply.  (says me )
x


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 9, 2009)

Double room in Brixton. Available NOW!

It's a big Victorian house, very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc.

There's three blokes, a girl (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out.

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. 

The SW9 postcode makes you look hard. 

Rent is £395 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) - works out at a bargain £90 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested.

Available Now!!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2009)

I've found a lovely house in Nunhead if anyone is interesting in coming in with me. Its got 3 beds, two receptions, two bathroom, two kitchens even plus a small garden -  -£1400 so with say three in there it come in around 450 but with tons and tons of space

Theres a nite bus route nearby so it aint as remote as many will fear, plus it's within 5 mins max, even for a lazy type like me of One Tree Hill - plus a cabinet minister, or rather her sister as the minister only stays there from time to time, lives at the other end of what is admittedly a very long road - so there is always the option of shouting from the bus window as you pass -give her a reason for wearing a stab proof vest the softie!!
Its also within stroll / stagger of Nunheads bright lights!!!
I like it round there, its fairly quiet but there you go
Any takers?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

You alright Hipipol? Wouldn't expect you to be moving if that doesn't sound presumptuous.


----------



## pootle (Mar 26, 2009)

If anyone knows of any 1 bed flats in and around Oval/Vauxhall/Bermondsey/London Bridge/Borough/Bermondsey coming available in the next few months, can you let me know.  A flat with a garden or at least some outside space would be the dream, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## pootle (Apr 11, 2009)

My room is going to be available from the end of May - double bedroom in a 3 storey town, 3 bedroom house, with garden, garage and OSP. Nice big lounge and kitchen for socialising but its not really a party house, beyond the occasional late night booze sessions.

It's about 2 mins from West Norwood High Street and the train station, quite near the cemetary. Rent is atound £350 pcm plus bills, which are about £150 a month, I'd guess....


----------



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2009)

Hackney Area, small room 3x3m in the house I live in. Available 24 April.

House is fantastic period Victorian 5 bed with massive amount of communal space and garden. 

few minutes walk from Hackney down stations.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2009)

My lovely (female) mate is looking for a housemate/s in Finsbury Park:



> I'm looking for a flat mate, if you need anywhere or know anyone more info is below, it's a great flat in finsbury park, with me and another guy, modern, sunny, big room, lots of space, opposite the park, near the fullback, friendly flatmates. Pass it on!
> 
> 
> Map:
> ...



PM me if interested.


----------



## Sunray (May 20, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Hackney Area, small room 3x3m in the house I live in. Available 24 April.
> 
> House is fantastic period Victorian 5 bed with massive amount of communal space and garden.
> 
> few minutes walk from Hackney down stations.



This has gone.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2009)

I think I need a lodger, but I am a bit scared of admitting that on here, so be nice to me!

Basically, I need someone to help me financially, but also for a bit of company and cat sitting on occasion. I have got a double bedroom on offer (or a single, if anyone is prepared to pay for that, and leave the double for me to use as a spareroom!).

The house is mine, and is in South Norwood, so has Norwood Junction station for trains to London, and also East Croydon station, although you might need a bus to get to the latter. The house is on a bus route, but not night buses. It has got a small garden with a pond full of fish, frogs and newts, and I have got 3 cats.  What else do people want to know?

I haven't worked out how much to charge yet, because I am only really dipping my toe in the water to see if there is any interest.  The house has wi-fi.  The house is a mess, so it would be nice if the person who moved in didn't mind mess, but also didn't mind clearing up mess, as I really want/need help to get things sorted 

I have health problems, which make it difficult for me to maintain the house, and I also work silly hours, which often mean I am working from home late at night.  I will not tolerate loud music.

Oh, I should probably add that I am a grumpy, middle aged woman, but that all my previous lodgers have enjoyed living with me, despite that! 

I am off to work out how much I need to charge to make it feasible and worthwhile to take this risk and give up my freedom! If anyone is interested, please PM me, and let's talk.

I will not take any lodger without a reference, and I am also asking my daughter and her friends if they know of anyone, so this post could be pointless, as the room could be filled any second.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, I should have said - I won't tolerate smokers in my house, either, although I have no problem with people smoking on the patio or the front garden, which is what previous lodgers did


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a room within a sensible distance of central Greenwich, looking to move in at the end of August/start of September.  Location wise I'm not too fussed but want to be somewhere with a communte of about 30-40 minutes or less on a maximum of 2 buses, peak time.  I'm going to Trinity College there in September so will be a FT student, with all the attendant tax breaks so will probably need to live with other FT students as I don't want to have to pay council tax unless I absolutely have to.  I'd prefer a decent sized room in a not-too-scabby house but as I'm on a tight budget I'm prepared to be very flexible.

Oh, about me - 25, music student to be (singer), been living and working in Sheffield for the last 7 years but grew up in Plumstead, adaptable, good to live with (so I'm told) blah blah blah etc.

I'm also gonna have a mooch about on gumtree and craigslist but if anyone's got any useful suggestions as to where else I could look, or cool areas (tho I do know SE London reasonably well) I'd appreciate it.

ta

saaam


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2009)

Abbey Wood init! 










sorry!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 1, 2009)

fuck _that_ shit!


----------



## red rose (Jul 17, 2009)

Wanted: a room in cat-friendly house share in London, preferably with a bed already in it.

Don't really mind if its single or double or where in London it is so long as I can move in soonish and keep my cat (male, neutered, 7 months old) I am a non-smoking 22 year old female and have a job. My limit is about 400 squids or 450ish including bills.

I suspect this is wishful thinking to a large degree.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 17, 2009)

red rose said:


> Wanted: a room in cat-friendly house share in London, preferably with a bed already in it.
> 
> Don't really mind if its single or double or where in London it is so long as I can move in soonish and keep my cat (male, neutered, 7 months old) I am a non-smoking 22 year old female and have a job. My limit is about 400 squids or 450ish including bills.
> 
> I suspect this is wishful thinking to a large degree.



Ypu should get something in that price range mate, if hear of anything I'll pm you,


----------



## red rose (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers that'd be great


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in the market for something in a couple of months.  I'm looking for a share, somewhere around Highbury/Islington, Bethnal Green, London Bridge/Canada Water or Maida Vale.  Budget is £700 a month including bills/tax.  I'd need a decent sized room, with a desk, double bed and a wardrobe/some storage.  It needs to be a short walk to a tube station and have decent night bus links.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 4, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> I'm looking for a room within a sensible distance of central Greenwich, looking to move in at the end of August/start of September.  Location wise I'm not too fussed but want to be somewhere with a communte of about 30-40 minutes or less on a maximum of 2 buses, peak time.  I'm going to Trinity College there in September so will be a FT student, with all the attendant tax breaks so will probably need to live with other FT students as I don't want to have to pay council tax unless I absolutely have to.  I'd prefer a decent sized room in a not-too-scabby house but as I'm on a tight budget I'm prepared to be very flexible.
> 
> Oh, about me - 25, music student to be (singer), been living and working in Sheffield for the last 7 years but grew up in Plumstead, adaptable, good to live with (so I'm told) blah blah blah etc.
> 
> ...



Boss news - I've found a place in Hither Green which already has a good mate of mine living there, and from the sound of it it seems pretty ideal on all counts  I'm moving in around the start of September so I guess I'll be seeing a fair bit more of some of you lot, and hopefully I'll meet a few new cool people as well . . .

saaam 100% SE London


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

Ace news! 

In other news: my lovely mate from work has a room going in her lovely 2 bed flat in Archway.

It's about 5 mins walk from the station, available from the 19th August.

Decent sized double bedroom with shared lounge and nice, decent sized kitchen, and winning bathroom.  Nice and light too, with original big sash windows.  I'd certainly live there if I wasn't so old and grumpy and not capable of sharing anymore 

It's £640 pcm and with bills comes in around £700. PM me if interested.


----------



## gioioioi (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello! I need to find 2 people to move asap in this house where I’ve been renting for 5 years. One of the tenants has moved out a while ago and since then the landlord has been redecorating, painting, and new carpets have been fitted. Now the other tenant is going back home, so I find myself having to start from scratch and to find 2 new people moving in. 
The house is on 2 floors, with 3 bedrooms, 1 guest room, 1 bathroom, 1 toilet, 1 shower room, a large kitchen and dining room, and a lovely well-kept garden; there is also plenty of storage space around the house. The rooms are both large size (one is 11x10ft and the other is 15x11ft), and both got beds and wardrobes (should you have your own furniture, I’m sure this can be arranged with the landlord). Rent is £380/month+bills and £420/month+bills for the larger one.  The house is in Honor Oak Park SE23, but don’t be put off by this as it’s literally 2min from the train station, which has got frequent services to London Bridge (every 10min). The train takes 12min to London Bridge and 20min to Charing Cross. The bus to Brixton takes 20min. The Honor Oak area is very pleasant and green and the house is on a quiet road. 
I’m female, 42 years old but young at heart, and I work as freelance translator. There is also a very friendly cat in the house, called Dante. Ideally I’d be looking for people aged 30 and above, and for 6 months at least. I do smoke, so smokers are welcome. One last thing: one room is available even now and the other on the 1st of September. Thanks for reading, please email giovannac_at_onetel_dot_com if you want more info, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## twister (Aug 19, 2009)

*Room going in Gipsy Hill flatshare*

http://www.moveflat.co.uk/c/311514.htm

pm me or phone Shevelle for more info.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 19, 2009)

My niece and her mate are looking for somewhere accessible to Uni of East London, anybody know of anything or websites like Gumtree they can try? Their both 19 btw but nice peeps and Londoners but not fancying a trek from Wimbledon.

gioioioi, if you change your mind about the age thing, please let me know as that sounded ideal.


----------



## gioioioi (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi BlackArab, one of the rooms has been taken, so there would be only one to rent. Though nothing definite, as the guy hasn't confirmed yet. I will know in the next few days, so I can keep you posted, or you can mail me if you wish.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, im looking for a room in Camden/Kentish Town sort of area, if anyone knows of anything send us a PM, cheers


----------



## twister (Sep 3, 2009)

*3 double rooms available in Gipsy Hill/Crystal Palace*

http://www.moveflat.com/c/314245.htm

Room 1: £381pcm + bills. Is available now.

Room 2: £338 + bills. Available end of September. 

Room 3: £338 + bills. Available end of September. 

Click link for more details.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 3, 2009)

I need somewhere.  Somewhere East London-y, ideally close to the district line, ideally where i would be able to smoke weed and maybe even own a cat.  I don't currently own a cat, but i have a dream.


----------



## gioioioi (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Sadken, I've sent you a message with details about my place; please have a look at it and see if it could be good for you, thanks!


----------



## gioioioi (Sep 11, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a large sunny room in SE London for 420/month + bills, please check  
http://www.intoLondon.com/951557
It's nice! Cheers


----------



## twister (Sep 29, 2009)

Double room in Gipsy Hill, £328pcm
more details here: http://www.moveflat.com/c/314245.htm


----------



## pootle (Oct 4, 2009)

one of my mates has got a room in the house she owns available now:

One housemate required, to create fun houseshare  Fully furnished (double bed, wardrobe, shelves, chest of drawers and optional computer desk) spacious double room in a lovely 3 room maisonette for £475 pcm all inclusive (including council tax, TV, broadband, electricity gas & water).

All mod cons (washing machine, microwave etc) spacious kitchen, large living room, two bathrooms and garden. Sharing with a friendly couple who enjoy the usual pubbing, clubbing, arts, reading and general socialising; plus cat!

The property is in Zone 2 and is well situated with regards to transport and conveniences. All local amenities are within a 5 min walk - New Cross BR Station, Deptford BR Station, good pubs and bars, the eclectic Deptford Market and the High Street. Deptford DLR and a large Sainsbury's is within a 10 minute walk and Greenwich and Blackheath are in easy walking distance.
The room is available immediately - PM me if you want to arrange a viewing etc!


----------



## Utopia (Oct 30, 2009)

Got a double en-suite room in a stunning flat available 28th Nov, see here, PM me for further details 

http://www.moveflat.co.uk/c/318259.htm

Of course if you email let me know you're from U75!


----------



## tastebud (Oct 30, 2009)

Enormous double room (more like a flat) for short-let in Tooting flat share

We have a massive double room – at present fits: three seater sofa, TV, double bed, huge desk, wardrobe and other furniture, two large rugs and there is still space for a bunch of people to break dance. It is bigger than your average one bed, studio flat and certainly the biggest room I have seen in ten years of renting in London. Is in a friendly flatshare in Tooting Bec, sharing with a couple (who will be away for a month eo December till eo Jan) plus one other lovely Finnish girl.

Lots of space – really is an amazing room. Would be ideal for a couple looking to stay until the end of Feb 2010 or a single person who needs a lot of space and who can afford £583 PCM. Flat is in a pretty gated Victorian court, with outside space and natural parquet flooring throughout.

Short let - we need someone to take on the room/rent until the current contract is up on Feb 28 2010. If you wished to stay beyond this date, this is an option but there would be two other double rooms that would need to be filled and then a new contract started up with the agency. Or it could just be a short let for up to 4 months.

At the moment the rent divide for this room is £583 PCM and I would need to take a 5 or 6 week deposit to be sure that the rent was covered until Feb 2010. My boyfriend and I currently share this room and it really is a great find, we just want to get our own place now.

Flatmates are fun and friendly but the flat is generally quite quiet and chilled.

The room is unfurnished – the furniture there at the moment is mine – but the agency do provide a bed, wardrobe and there is a lovely fireplace and huge bay windows, with blinds. The court has free parking space and communal garden areas. It’s a very pretty, chilled part of Tooting and a mere 5 or 6 minute walk to Tooting Bec tube. The neighbours also all seem good fun/friendly.

I could do a little contract with whoever moves in and sign papers to say that a deposit had been received. My only ask would be that rent and bills are paid on time and that the person/people who move in can stay till Feb 2010.

Available now – we'd just need a few weeks to find our own place.

PM me if you are or know anybody who might be interested.


----------



## exleper (Nov 3, 2009)

not sure if this will get any response, but here goes...

my friend and I are looking for a couple of rooms in a nice house/flatshare.  We ideally don't want to go over £450pcm (excl bills) and would like somewhere north or east, in particular somewhere like stoke newington, dalston, islington, bethnal green, finsbury park, highbury, camden, etc.  but will consider anywhere if its a nice house and nice people, preferably no further than the outer border of zone 3. 

we are two young fellas in our early 20s working in film, friendly, easy going, laid back and (relatively) tidy.  If you have a couple of rooms that need filling get in touch!


----------



## Kingboy (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys

I have a double room for let in my recently redecorated flat in South Croydon. The flat is 3 minutes walk from South Croydon rail station and about 15 mins from East Croydon (where trains run all night from Victoria!!). The flat has all the mod cons you'd expect including a big TV in the lounge, PS3 and broadband access. I'm looking for £400 a month for the room and the only bills you have to worry about are 1/2 the Gas and Electric (I pay everything else).

I'm a 35 year old Project Manager, I'm into the gym, socialising with my mates and even do a bit of cooking occasionally.... I've lived in shared houses for the last 15 years so I'm pretty used to the communal living thing. I do smoke but have no issues with smoking outside the flat if that's something that bothers you (if not then inside is also fine with me).

Anyway if there's anyone interested and you want to get in touch please pm me.

Cheers guys

Al


----------



## mango5 (Nov 13, 2009)

You might want to break up that email address or do things by PM, Kingboy.


----------



## Kingboy (Nov 16, 2009)

mango5 said:


> You might want to break up that email address or do things by PM, Kingboy.



Sorry mango, all sorted.

Cheers

Al


----------



## red rose (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello all

I'm looking for a place in East London, preferably with an easy commute to Greenwich. I'm a full time student, female, non-smoker who also works part time (evenings and late nights.) I'm generally quiet and tidy, respectful of other people's space/possessions but fairly laid back when it comes to sharing my stuff.

I do have a cat, he's good with people but doesn't get on well with other animals, so I'm looking for a cat-friendly house and preferably a room on the ground floor.  If anyone needs a room filled please drop me a pm.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 10, 2009)

I am going to have a spare room available for let again shortly, as my lodger is going home to New Zealand (not because of anything I did to her!) 

I am looking for someone who is female, young or young-minded, likes cats but doesn't have any of their own, doesn't smoke, pays rent reliably, doesn't mind a bit of mess/chaos... In fact, I am looking for a clone of the lodger who is leaving! 

My house is in South Norwood, so lots of fast trains to London Bridge and not so fast ones to Victoria, plus access to East Croydon, which has trains to lots of places.

PM me if interested.

I should probably have added what the lodger gets, rather than just what I want 

The room is quite small, but cheap, and the rent includes bills, which include, of course, wifi.

The room is only available until next summer, because I have a relative moving in then.


----------



## Stance (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm planning to move to London in June (when my lease and job) end here. I'm currently paying £325 a month in Brighton. Still have no idea what job I wanna do (I'm 27) but my lady lives in London and Brighton has very limited stuff employmentwise. Any tips on where to move/which websites to look for jobs etc would be much appreciated.


----------



## twister (Jan 20, 2010)

*Room available in Crystal Palace/Gypsy Hill flatshare £328pcm + bills*

more info here: http://www.moveflat.com/c/334375.htm

we're all lovely


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 6, 2010)

A room is avaliable in my house. It's getting lot's of interest but has not been viewed yet.

Here is the blurb




			
				Tits the great said:
			
		

> Room for rent in Newington Green/Canonbury.
> 
> Room to rent in a lovely house in Newington Green. The room has a single/double bed (can be pulled out and left out), chest of draws and wardrobe. Wireless internet is available.Rent is £100pw. Rent is exclusive of bills except Water and Tv Licence. £300 deposit. The house is 10 minutes walk from Highbury & Islington station, 4 minutes walk from Canonbury Station (London Overground) and lots of buses from Newington green (73, 141, 341, 21, 236). Sole access of the back garden, great for BBQ's in the summer. Sharing with 2 professional males.
> 
> Available for viewings and occupation straight away.



PM me if interested.


----------



## Spacey (May 30, 2010)

*Room in flatshare available (East Dulwich/Forest Hill)*

Room available in a flat in East Dulwich (Forest Hill end), near park and woods, wicked views! Need someone to move in by 10th June. Send me a message if you're interested or want to know more, some basic detials below:

Current flatmate, and long term friend, is buggering off back to Sardinia. Sad news it may be but I'm hoping something good will come out of it and I'll find a decent new flatmate/friend.

The estate is well kept, quite funky 70's architecture and has amazing views - the block isn't quite a highrise but it's on a hill, hence the views of rolling hills/trees one side and the city the other. Backs on to Dawson Hill, perfect picnic spot (which I've seen photos of on this site somewhere).

Rent is £460, deposit £460, bills average about £100pm each.

Ideal flatmate will be friendly, happy, funny, stable, fragrant, considerate, tidy-ish and responsible but definitely not boring or too serious with it. Age isn't too important but between 23 and 34 sounds about right.

I am freelancing at the moment, fundraising for the arts, festivals, music events and the like. I like to party (for free), am known for my stamina, but I don't party in the flat, it's generally a quiet place apart from occasional visitors. 

I can send photos of the flat/room to whoever is interested.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 22, 2010)

looking for a room in london, need a bit of space and flatemates who aren't 24 hour drug machines.  other than that, i'm fairly easy to please!  lmk


----------



## tastebud (Jul 4, 2010)

I am also looking for a room. also need a fair amount of space, need it to be chilled, quiet ish (as I study.... sometimes) but also able to have people round etc. south London, clean, considerate, etc. but friendly.  need to move the last wkend in August.


----------



## paolo (Jul 4, 2010)

Am looking for a room as soon as, ideally Brixton. Similar to above posters... chilled and non "24 hour drug machine". I smoke btw.


----------



## pootle (Jul 5, 2010)

Hee hee - add me to the above list of looking for somewhere to live/similar requirements.

I'm looking for North/North East/East London though. None of this South London nonsense!

No particular timescale for me though - just investigating what's available atm.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2010)

A friend of mine (who lurks on here) has a room available:



Stoke Newington Double bedroom with bathroom ensuite
fully inclusive, except ‘phone. Share Kitchen & Patio with landlord. Modern, Quiet, Secure, ’Phone, Broadband, Washing machine. Sorry no couples. £139 pw inclusive. 

For more details PM me or mottom


----------



## Mation (Jul 8, 2010)

Two people I know have places going, one long term, the other short term till October.

The October one is to share a furnished four bed Victorian terraced house in Vauxhall with one other person (a friend of the landlord), each paying £250 pcm + bills of ~£50 pcm. The landlord is planning to sell, which is why it's only till October. I don't know why it's so cheap! (Apparently it's a nice house.)

The other is a furnished double room (with en suite bathroom, although there's no loo in it) in a flat in Dalston, closer to Dalston Kingsland than  Junction, but still only a few minutes from the latter. It's a bit of a  party flat... £400 pcm + bills. 

Both are available now. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Edcase (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm after a place to live from the 1st Sept- Islington/Hackney would be ideal, I'll be new to London (moving from Bristol for work) and it'd be cool to meet some new folks. I'm 27, I like to have fun but my major raving days are behind me and I also know better than to shit where I eat...

If you have/know of anything suitable then please drop me a PM.


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got a friend looking for a 3 bed flat/house for him and 2 girls. Preferably south London I think but they'll consider anywhere. Needed end august. 

If not, does anyone know of any short term lets just for my mate while they sort something out as he starts job in London in 3/4 weeks.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm also on the lookout for somewhere- staying with a friend in Hoxton at the moment and I like it, but i'm working in Canary Wharf *spit* and i'd like somewhere in that sort of East-but-not-too-East area. I'm fully housetrained.


----------



## mincepie (Aug 12, 2010)

_Where to find a *decent* house share…._

Currently 24, living in a rather dull shared house, looking for somewhere new, but how to find a decent house share???  Somewhere down the middle, with ‘averagely normal’ people -  no alcoholics or axe men, but equally no boring old people who just want to sit in their room all night…. 

Really I’m looking for a home not a house, but alas  this is proving difficult. 
Alas I don’t know anyone looking for an extra housemate and as  a relative new comer to London, I don’t know that many people anyway.

There are plenty of houses on the likes of Gumtree or Spareroom.co.uk, but especially on Gumtree, no one seems to ever write about the other housemates, I find this bizarre, I really don’t care if the house has a BBQ or not, but I would like to find out basic stuff like if the other house mates are even of a similar sort of age.

Any tips or encouragement short of spending a lot of evenings traipsing round West London looking at houses….it’s making me depressed!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I've got a friend looking for a 3 bed flat/house for him and 2 girls. Preferably south London I think but they'll consider anywhere. Needed end august.
> 
> If not, does anyone know of any short term lets just for my mate while they sort something out as he starts job in London in 3/4 weeks.



Short lets, call Mr Lawrence at the Mr Lawrence Wine Bar in Crofton park - he owns the shop next door too and has converted 6 flats above both shops and tells _ I dont have a number, but he seems a decent guy - they are for short lets but I dont have a clue what the rent is. Its two mins walk from the station so easy enough to get into town

Oops, I not on any kickback from the geezer, just thought if he was still short of a place etc...


----------



## brix_kitty (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for a part or unfurnished (not tiny) one-bed flat in North-Central London - Islington, Kings Cross, Barnsbury - somewhere nice  Willing to pay up to £250-275pw


----------



## Diamond (Aug 30, 2010)

Am on the lookout for a room in centralish London (i.e. zones 1-2). Up to £200 p/w, preferably less though. Pretty easygoing about the share. If there's anything you hear of that fits the bill send me a pm. Ta.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 30, 2010)

Also, has anyone tried easyroommate.co.uk?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 3, 2010)

Maggot said:


> A friend of mine (who lurks on here) has a room available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This one is still available.


----------



## wandarer (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm 28 and I'm looking for a large room in an easy going, fun friendly, house share and want to move between now and mid Oct. 

Preferably South London and near a tube or a train station, ideally Clapham or Vauxhall or Brixton area.

If you know of anything suitable please drop me a pm


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2010)

Two bed flat /house in Croydon required. One man plus cat and two visiting kids.


----------



## tendril (Sep 8, 2010)

3 bedroom house with garden (+ garage would be ace to store the sound system) needed in SE london. Pet friendly. Need to move in on 9/10 October.


----------



## twister (Sep 12, 2010)

room in lovely Victorian flatshare Crystal Palace/Gipsy Hill available from end of the month, perhaps before.

£328pcm + bills

pm me for more details.


----------



## grit (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a 2 bedroom flat around brixton for between 1000-1200.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 1, 2010)

Charming/characterful Walthamstow Victorian Terrace, only one owner, seeks new flatmate. £450/pm - spacious, light and airy double ground-floor bedroom, fully-furnished, two reception rooms, kitchen (all mod-cons ), recently renovated bathroom, 60 foot garden. Seeking professional friendly flatmate, who might like a bit of fine wine, but who’s raving days are well behind them. To share with one other 30s female. Fairly open to all offers – PM to discuss. Rent includes all bills, including wireless broadband and Virgin cable. 10 minutes walk from Wood Street station, for 20 min train service direct into Liverpool Street or 15 minute walk from Walthamstow Central, for Victoria Line and bus routes


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 23, 2011)

I am looking for a room can pay up to 130pw. Ideally an easy journey to Dalston where I work. Space for a piano somewhere would be great. I am very good with cats.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 8, 2011)

My landlord's just been around and it transpires that I've got to move out in mid March, so I'm looking for a double room to live in that's somewhere reasonably close to Greenwich (pref. south of the river) sooner rather than later.  I'm doing an undergraduate music degree at Trinity College of Music in Greenwich, am 26, housetrained, 'good with colours'  etc etc.  I'm a singer but do all my practice in college.  I can afford to pay up to £450 pcm all inclusive but the cheaper the better.  Anyone?

cheers

saaam


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 9, 2011)

I think you are legally entitled to two months notice?


----------



## pootle (Feb 10, 2011)

sam/phallocrat said:


> My landlord's just been around and it transpires that I've got to move out in mid March
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 12, 2011)

It's a bit more complicated than that - we're losing a housemate at the end of the month and can't afford to cover her rent for a 2 month notice period.  Bit of a major clusterfuck really


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2011)

looking for one (or two if it's not much more money ideally) bedroom garden flat within zone 2 cheap as possible...any ideas?


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2011)

thegumtree is good for those. you can miss out the agencies. altho you'll still be looking at a fair whack.


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2011)

Am hunting Gumtree as I'd rather not use an agent, even if the flat might be ropier....only seems about 50 quid a week more for a second bedroom, bonkers! Cheers 

And yeh south of the river is cheaper, but still looking at 250 a week :s


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2011)

I was paying £900 odd for a one-bed in brixton (without agency). fuck knows how i afforded that.


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2011)

You try not to eat much and invite people round for 'dinner' (soup) a lot


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm letting my spare room out again , brixton/tulse hill area see here  available now.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm looking for either a one bedroom flat on a fairly long-term basis, or a room in a shared place on a short-term (up to 3 months?) n the Brixton/Denmark Hill/Herne Hill/Camberwell (as long as I'm in Lambeth really. and prefer to not be Streathamwards, if poss) area for just me. I am ideally looking to move no later than the beginning of may, and am getting a bit  about how close this is getting! please pm if you know of anything going?

thanks very much x


----------



## pootle (Apr 20, 2011)

My lovely, lovely mate is looking for a room, max budget £400. He works in Clapham Junction, but I'd personally love it if he lived north of the river! Very well house trained, likes to go out and have some fun on a fairly frequent basis but is not a 24hour party animal.

Lemme know if anything suitable comes along! Thanks!


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2011)

I've got a room to rent in Redhill, surrey, I live on my own atm, with quite a tempestuous cat.

Ideally looking for someone mid-late 20's who doesnt smell, doesnt mind smoking in the sitting room (the funny cigs and rollies, not tailor mades). I've mainly lived with girls before as I tend to have less personality clashes with them, but im pretty open minded to living with a bloke too. I do live for the weekend and have freinds around a fair bit, but tend to have pretty modest mid week evenings, in bed by 11.30 ish.

£300 a month plus a 50/50 split on bills, no too bothered about a deposit, if they trash the place and then leave I will find them and remove their teeth.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

Gold mate, pure gold that ^


----------



## tufty79 (May 3, 2011)

WHY are you in redhill?? 
could you get a jcb/trailer and move a bit closer to here, please?


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> WHY are you in redhill??
> could you get a jcb/trailer and move a bit closer to here, please?


 
And where is that?


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gold mate, pure gold that ^


 
Might aswell be up front.


----------



## tufty79 (May 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> And where is that?


 
streatham/brixton way.
actually, i've just found out that my current shoddy illegal harrassy landlord lives in redhill.  d'you reckon he'd like me to be his neighbour?


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> streatham/brixton way.
> actually, i've just found out that my current shoddy illegal harrassy landlord lives in redhill.  d'you reckon he'd like me to be his neighbour?


 
loads of landlords come from redhill, its madness, my freinds who lived in claphams landlord was from there and my one in hereford was too  

I wish I lived back up in town...... Used to love tooting


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 11, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm letting my spare room out again , brixton/tulse hill area see here  available now.


 
It's gone now,


----------



## Liquoid (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, all, I've come across this forum thanks to Reddit.

I'm a third year full-time student at KCL, looking for accommodation for the next academic year (starting from last week of September). I'm looking for a room to rent within ~40 mins walking distance from Strand, and my budget is 150 quid a week. Is this realistic?


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jun 18, 2011)

Liquoid said:


> Hey, all, I've come across this forum thanks to Reddit.
> 
> I'm a third year full-time student at KCL, looking for accommodation for the next academic year (starting from last week of September). I'm looking for a room to rent within ~40 mins walking distance from Strand, and my budget is 150 quid a week. Is this realistic?


 
Yes but only just. Assuming you walk at 3mph then a 2 mile walk from the strand gives you most of the central Congestion Zone, plus Victoria and Pimlico.

These are expensive areas. As in VERY expensive. You might find somewhere for that in Bloomsbury, Pimlico or Kennington. I've found a few on Gumtree at that price. Bloomsbury is proberbly the nicest of those areas, followed by Pimlico. 

If you can travel another mile, or add 50 quid a week to the budget, you will increase your options.


----------



## shimmerinlights (Jul 2, 2011)

*Looking for a double room*

Hi I'm a carpenter and part time undergraduate student looking for a double room in the Brixton area. I'm a vegetarian but don't mind living with meat eaters. Any offers??? Thanks


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 14, 2011)

Just to say i'm looking for a room from late september onwards. East London preferred by most things considered. Meat eating smoker. I do a radio show from home once a fortnight but other than that am a fairly quiet housemate. budget up to £500p/m before bills, but less would be ideal.


----------



## zenie (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking for room in houseshare. Have wellbehaved cat and dog

*gulp*


----------



## drachir (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking for a room in a houseshare. Non-stabby area preferred and with an easy commute to Aldgate. Anyone?


----------



## Stance (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm desperately looking for a houseshare in Clapton/Hackney/East London. I'd take somewhere North too. My budget is around £550 per month MAX including bills. I have until October 1st to find somewhere...stress! Help!


----------



## toogreytogrind (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm currently staying in Herne Hill at a friend's house and I'm looking for a a double room in a house share or a 1 bed flat (if reasonable price) in a similar location, so Herne Hill, West Norwood, Tulse Hill, St.reatham Hill etc. I'm looking to pay £400 a month or maybe a little more depending on the place.

Does anyone have a room going or know of one?

Toogreytogrind

PS. I'm not as scary as my avatar, promise.


----------



## toogreytogrind (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorted, my new postcode is SE4, hello Brockley.  Someone tell me where all the fetish clubs are around here?


----------



## mango5 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a mate looking for a room anywhere in zone 2/3, ideally around £400 a month but flexible.
Please PM me if you know of anything coming up in December.


----------



## thelivingdead (Nov 27, 2011)

Large room going in a house-share in Lewisham: £500/month (non-inc)to share with two relaxed, friendly early 30s, give me a shout if you want the lowdown!


----------



## toogreytogrind (Nov 27, 2011)

God dam now you tell me!!!!


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 28, 2012)

Room in my flat will be available from late april-ish. Somewhere in the region of £500 p/m. N4, just off Green Lanes. Will put more details when I get them - will be living with two late 20s types, both smokers, both musicians. Looking for someone relaxed, in work, fun but not too raucous. PM if you're looking...


----------



## tendril (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely large sunny bay windowed room in relaxed house in Tulse hill available from mid May (poss sooner). The room is unfurnished (well it has a bookshelf and a bedside chest of drawers but needs a bed , wardrobe etc as departee is taking hers with her) We have a big ginger tom who likes lots of fuss and are chilled about the fun things in life .. expect a bit of music now and again when I attempt ot DJ. House has a garden and we are very plant friendly. Sky TV, broadband, free landline calls. £500 pcm plus bills (currently £100 pcm). PM me if you are interested


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for a double room in Haringey or Walthamstow close to the tube prefferrably not more than £600pcm from mid-May, non smoking only with no more than two other people ideally.


----------



## keithwatermelon (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm 31 and on housing benefit.  Let me know if you have a spare room up to or just above the following rents:

Lambeth/Southwark/Wandsworth/Camden/Islington - £90pw
Hackney/Tower Hamlets - £95pw
Ealing/Hammersmith & Fulham - £100pw

I am a smoker.


----------



## Milly Moo (May 12, 2012)

Hello
I'm in a nice 4-bed 2-floor flat on the border of Brixton/Streatham.  There are two rooms available one from beginning of June, one from possibly earlier.  Both rooms are simply furnished and have lovely views over gardens.  Unfortunately not available for couples or smokers.  The flat gets a lot of light, is quiet, and has great transport connections to central London and elsewhere.  If you're interested, or know anyone who might be, the ad is here on MoveFlat.com - with pictures and more details
http://www.moveflat.com/c/393904.htm
Thank-you!
Milly Moo


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2012)

Only two months?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2012)

olympic months, bajjy.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2012)

I see


----------



## trashpony (Jun 15, 2012)

Only a grand a month for a room! What a bargain


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 23, 2012)

My daughter is looking for a room from september. new cross\camberwell [easy travel to goldsmiths] 
i would be happy to bring that forward to next week
whats the cheapest she can expect?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 23, 2012)

Longshot
my cousins girlfriend is looking for somewhere very very cheap
she was paying£300 a month
landlord turfed them out, i know she has rights but he was being a rude dangerous arse
Anyone got a space for even a two month let while she gets herself sorted


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2012)

No smokers, no musicians

sounds like a fun crowd


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

We are clean and tidy and keep communal areas clean. We also clean up after ourselves.

Also lists a cleaner as one of the 'facilities'


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 29, 2012)

Well seeing as my mates just bagged a short let in a warehouse nr Seven sisters tube (massive two bedroom absolutely vast warehouse space) for just £800 a month incl bills, over the Olympics period, I think we can ascertain that making squillions of pounds out of your flat isn't gonna happen.  The couple they let from had had a reality check, holiday was already booked so they needed to let it.  Methinks there will be more bargains.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2012)

jwilf said:


> Lovely room in Clapham, available now. £900 per month. Full details and pictures:
> http://www.fastflatshare.co.uk/flatshares/72-1-double-room-in-large-sunny-flat
> 
> Cheers


 are you just a spamming (spit!) estate agent??


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)

ddraig said:
			
		

> are you just a spamming (spit!) estate agent??



Was my thoughts too looking at post history...


----------



## Boycey (Jul 10, 2012)

got a room coming up in my place to be taken on the 1st august and for some reason our usual avenues of finding people to live here are slow this time of year, i'm blaming festivals.

-£600 a month all inclusive
-LARGE room with space in the shared space to have a small office/workshop
-sharing with lots of people, we're sort of a posh commune. within the building there are 27 bedrooms, 6 bathrooms, 2 double sized kitchens, loads of space shared between about 30 of us ranging from early 20s to late 30s. artists, musicians, engineers, office workers, whatever.

a "well known" ex (sort of) board member described it as evil gentrification but so bohemian it's ok.

vegetarians are welcome but we have a spitroast so they have to be accepting of communal meatfests







ummm

not really advertised on here before so don't know what to expect, pm me innit. if you have a high post count i'll stalk you a bit and come to an arbitrary decision on whether to give you my address, if not a bit about yourself wouldn't go amiss.

edit: we're in manor house N4/N15 border

edit pt2: we're really after a man/male/feller/bloke to preserve our ratio


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 13, 2012)

Boycey said:


> got a room coming up in my place to be taken on the 1st august and for some reason our usual avenues of finding people to live here are slow this time of year, i'm blaming festivals.
> 
> -£600 a month all inclusive
> -LARGE room with space in the shared space to have a small office/workshop
> ...


 

I'f be surprised if this doesn't get snapped up really quickly on here. If I wasn't in a couple and didn't have a cat. I'd jump at the chance to live in your posh commune


----------



## idumea (Jul 17, 2012)

Lovely room in massive houseshare in West Dulwich available for the month of August. Close to West Dulwich Rail, on the route of the 3. £525 for the month, PM me if interested. My housemate is leaving for the month to perform at the Edinburgh Festival and needs to sublet his room. 

I'll also be moving when my contract expires in September so I'm looking for somewhere about £400-450 a month. South or North-East London preferred.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 26, 2012)

our posh commune has another room coming up from the 15th august, had a couple of contacts on here that didn't come to anything. apart from boomtown i'll be about to meet people for the duration.


idumea said:


> I'll also be moving when my contract expires in September so I'm looking for somewhere about £400-450 a month. South or North-East London preferred.


 
would hold till september if we were within budget


----------



## Boycey (Aug 16, 2012)

we're now full


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

My sister needs a room in a flat/house pretty urgent, if anyone knows of anywhere south of the river? Cheers.


----------



## zenie (Oct 16, 2012)

Still looking...South preferably.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2012)

My mate's moving out of hers and leaving an empty room. It's a bit dinky, but looks fairly cheap for Hackney. I've met her flatmate and she seems nice.

http://www.moveflat.com/c/408842.htm


----------



## Maggot (Nov 27, 2012)

A woman I work with is looking for  a 2-3 bedroom house/flat in the Walthamstow area for her family. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a london room one night a week, possibly two. Probably tuesdays.  Ionly smoke electric cigs now but don't mind smokers and I'd consider a "sofabed in the frontroom" type arrangement as long as I get a decent nights sleep.

Ideally it would be easy commute to kings cross.


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2013)

Posting on behalf of a friend on her way over from germany soon...

PM if any of you lot know of anything going 

Hello!
I am a 25-year old student of conservation from Dresden, Germany, and will spend six months in London to do an internship (I should arrive beginning of february).
Therefore I am currently looking for a room, preferably in a flat with nice, sympathic flatmates. As I will be working 9-5 I guess I will be very busy especially in the beginning. Nevertheless, it would be great if could find a flat where people once in a while do spend some time together, cooking, having a glass of wine, etc.
Also, it should be possible to reach South Kensington underground station (SW7) in about one hour and I can spend max. 100 pound pw.
If you have an idea how I could find such a place or where to stay in the beginning, please let me know.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 5, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> I'm looking for a london room one night a week, possibly two. Probably tuesdays. Ionly smoke electric cigs now but don't mind smokers and I'd consider a "sofabed in the frontroom" type arrangement as long as I get a decent nights sleep.
> 
> Ideally it would be easy commute to kings cross.


I may be able to help you with this


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I may be able to help you with this


 
Cheers for the offer, but it's already sorted


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 5, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Cheers for the offer, but it's already sorted


Cool


----------



## Mation (Jan 7, 2013)

My housemate is off travelling for a couple of months from the end of January and is looking for someone to occupy his room. The room itself is small, but the location (5 mins from Brixton tube) is great, the house nice, housemates generally lovely and it's cheap at £360 pcm.

Anyone?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 11, 2013)

Mation said:


> My housemate is off travelling for a couple of months from the end of January and is looking for someone to occupy his room. The room itself is small, but the location (5 mins from Brixton tube) is great, the house nice, housemates generally lovely and it's cheap at £360 pcm.
> 
> Anyone?


What about Gabi's friend in post #632?


----------



## Mation (Jan 11, 2013)

Maggot said:


> What about Gabi's friend in post #632?


Well it's only two months, not six, but what do you think, gabi?


----------



## gabi (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll pass it on to her. Even 6 months is a short let though. Any way she could stick around for another 4 months? Turf someone out! She's a lovely soul


----------



## Csheils (Jan 15, 2013)

Mation said:


> My housemate is off travelling for a couple of months from the end of January and is looking for someone to occupy his room. The room itself is small, but the location (5 mins from Brixton tube) is great, the house nice, housemates generally lovely and it's cheap at £360 pcm.
> 
> Anyone?


Is the room still available? If so, please drop me a PM?
Need somewhere asap 
Conor


----------



## Mation (Jan 15, 2013)

There are a couple of people in line for the room already. If it's still going when they've had a look I'll let you both know, gabi and Csheils. There may well be another room in the house going soon too


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 15, 2013)

Mation said:


> My housemate is off travelling for a couple of months from the end of January and is looking for someone to occupy his room. The room itself is small, but the location (5 mins from Brixton tube) is great, the house nice, housemates generally lovely and it's cheap at £360 pcm.
> 
> Anyone?



Hi Mation,

I'm looking for a short term let. Really don't care what's its like, just a room needed locally. PM If its still going?

Cheers,

CR


----------



## Mation (Jan 17, 2013)

That room has gone now...


----------



## Moronik (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking for a place to live, preferably with some ravers or at least people that can tolerate that lifestyle. To be honest I don't do much raving anymore, but I still want people on the same wavelength, who wont be upset by my kind of music!

It would need to be in London, with good transport connections to central. If anyone knows of anywhere, hook me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I need to be moving by 31st March


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2013)

A mate of mine is lookin0g for a room. Pref somewhere in zone 2 budget around 500/600 quid pcm. If anyone knows of any rooms going drop me a pm


----------



## TopCat (Apr 11, 2013)

A good friend (28 years I have known him) is looking for a room/sofa space /whathave you. Very tidy gay fella. I guarantee the rent.  Anywhere in London considered.


----------



## Boycey (May 7, 2013)

some rooms coming up in our place at the end of the month, 600 squids a month all in, epic home, fuck all windows. pm me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2013)

Am looking for something cheaper, probably around £400pcm inclusive max.  Not a professional, but will be working

Preferably somewhere between Brixton and Guys Hospital, or Camberwell and Guy's or similar.  If he's in Zone 2 and can do it by bus, saves a bit on transport.  If he's even nearer, could save money by walking to work.


----------



## Balbi (May 19, 2013)

Looking for something South of the river, Zone 2 or 3 or along the Jubilee line somewhere. Max £600 all inc if possible.


----------



## 66z (Jul 1, 2013)

Hiya fellas,

we just managed to secure a really nice house albeit a bit off the beaten track -- it's London zone 4 but with just 7 minutes of walking distance from Burnt Oak tube station, you can get to Kings Cross in 27 minutes, and to Charing Cross in just 34 minutes.

It's a spacey furnished flat with 3 bedrooms, fully fitted kitchen, bathroom, and separate reception/dining room. There is also a private garden at the rear of the property, and plenty of storage space.

You would be sharing with 2 mature filmmaking students with VJ, DJ and rave promotion backgrounds, and a ginger cat.

We are rather busy with our studies and projects these days, and spend most of the time glued to our screens, and when we party we like to go out to raves instead of bringing chaos to home. Therefore while we can't promise a close-knit supersociable household, we can surely provide a quiet and creative environment for work. Having said that, we are not entirely anti-social types either -- we love a conversation as long as it has some substance, and we are open to share experience and collaborate. Our other interests and hobbies include urban exploration, lucid dreaming, human-animal relations, mental shapeshifting, cycling, demoscene, system building, and collecting bricks.

The person we are looking for is basically someone doing her/his own thing - we can always connect to people with passion and ambition. Other than that, some of the possible characteristics what spring to mind would be open-minded, privacy appreciating, independent, and reasonably tidy and organized.

Rent: £500 pcm including all bills (maybe except for the council tax if you're not student -- to be confirmed)
Deposit: £500 pcm to be passed onto landlord

If you know someone who might be interested and appropriate, please pass along.

It's best to text as I can't pick up while at work these days: 07511276779 -- or just PM.


----------



## lolo (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all, i am looking for a flat/house share (or studio) in north/north east london - ideally no more than 600pcm (preferably with some bills included), if anyone knows of anywhere please do pm me - thank you


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 23, 2013)

Room available for rent in N4 (Finsbury Park / Manor House). It's a single room and is fairly small, but it's only £455 pcm which isn't bad for London. Bills are roughly another £60. Available late August. Sharing with me (30yo m, works in HE, listens to electronic noises) and a 29yo italian girl. PM me for details.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't know where the best place is for this - but just seen
http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...-house-community-pub/1025664713#photo-content

Available from 1st August 2013: five rooms above London's first community-owned pub and community hub, the Ivy House, Stuart Road Nunhead SE15 3BE. Each room is let fully furnished, with individual sinks in each room and shared bathrooms/shower rooms on each floor. Situated on a quiet residential street on the 484 and 343 bus routes, the Ivy House offers easy access to Peckham, Camberwell and New Cross, and a direct bus service to central London. All rooms have been refurbished this year to a high standard, with new carpets and blinds; there is a shared kitchen on each floor with new units and appliances. 

Rent: £110 per week, payable monthly in advance. Includes all bills. 

As a Community Benefit Society and co-operative, we aim to ensure that we offer high-quality, affordable housing to those who contribute most to the local community. Consequently, any application to rent one of these rooms must be accompanied by a personal statement of no more than 500 words detailing how the tenant would aim to contribute to the Ivy House or wider community, whether in an artistic, musical, creative or practical sense. Viewings available on request, from the week beginning July 12th.


----------



## vegan_freak (Aug 21, 2013)

*Hey everyone,*

There is a large double room to for rent at my house in Bow, East London.
*Its £500pcm plus bills and is available immediately. 

The property is run by Phoenix housing Co-operative so there are no landlords or deposits to deal with which is great.

I have enrolled to start the full time Environmental Management degree starting in October and it would be great to share with someone like-minded.

I am 31, easy going, open minded, left wing and open to sharing with anyone as long as they are also open minded and easy to get on with.

If you are interested or know someone who might be then my email address is martin_cummins@yahoo.co.uk

Thanks,


Martin*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 28, 2013)

Glad to hear phoenix coop are still going. they housed me in '92 when i was pregnant with no place to live 
They were then a really decent organisation
good luck with yr search


----------



## Nibrash Zaman (Aug 31, 2013)

What???


----------



## lolo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all, i am STILL looking for a flat/house share (or studio) in north/north east london - ideally no more than 600pcm (preferably with some bills included), if anyone knows of anywhere please do pm me, looking to move end of September - thank you


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 4, 2013)

has anybody ever done this before?

http://adhoc.eu/great-britain/stock/livingspace/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

fakeplasticgirl said:
			
		

> has anybody ever done this before?
> 
> http://adhoc.eu/great-britain/stock/livingspace/



Many have. Same company as Camelot.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Many have. Same company as Camelot.


Good/ bad? First I've heard of it, I wonder what the catch is...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm, knew it!

http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/tenancies/the-home-guard/6522444.article


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

fakeplasticgirl said:
			
		

> Good/ bad? First I've heard of it, I wonder what the catch is...



Like a zero hours work contract. You get cheap rent but no fixed term and little notice. 

Perks are cheap rent but you have to 'guard' the place. Would need to see the contract but I think you have to be in there a minimum amount of time. You will be CRB checked and if you pass will have to wait for a place. Also you need to move in at short notice or won't get the place.


----------



## Cami (Sep 7, 2013)

anyone have a room in pimlico/westminster for 2 weeks? thanks


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2013)

Cami said:
			
		

> anyone have a room in pimlico/westminster for 2 weeks? thanks



I doubt anyone on this site will have a room in Pimlico/Westminster for a two week rent. 

There are specialist short let companies (realtors) about. You will find short rents more expensive. Here is a studio flat in SW1 for £575 per week as a short let. 

www.draker.co.uk/lettings/to-rent/westminster/grey-coat-street-westminster-swp-2/1

For a long term (12 month) rent in SW1 you can expect to pay £350-450 a week rent for a one bedroom flat.


----------



## Cami (Sep 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I doubt anyone on this site will have a room in Pimlico/Westminster for a two week rent.
> 
> There are specialist short let companies (realtors) about. You will find short rents more expensive. Here is a studio flat in SW1 for £575 per week as a short let.
> 
> ...



or any areas you would suggest near UCL?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Cami said:


> or any areas you would suggest near UCL?


Have you been in touch with the university accommodation office? There is usually accommodation offered to all those in their first year at uni.


----------



## 66z (Sep 16, 2013)

Renting out a room in Burnt Oak / Edgware area..

Details can be found above: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/flatshares.1567/page-22#post-12362772

Except we are thinking of renting out reception as well since we don't use it at all.. Therefore rent would go down to £400 for everyone, all bills included as long as everyone's a student. If you're not though, you will be liable of paying council tax at a single occupancy rate (75%) starting from March 2014.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking for a double room, prefer somewhere in North East or East London. Consider South London and deffo not West.

Must be as cheap as possble, pref some bills included. I've got fuck all in the way of a deposit though we could possibly raise a bit of one.

Ideally will have thick walls and/or be separated from the rest of the house or flat by one room or by the shape of the building (due to noisy sex). Apart from the noisy sex we're lovely people to live with, clean, polite, I can cook, and we've decent taste in music. I've no pets atm either.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2014)

Anyone after a weekday lodger?

I've recently started a job near Wimbledon, and I can't face the commute from out here in darkest Berkshire much longer, and the commute from mum-tat's in SE London is a pain in the tail as well.

Broadly speaking, would be looking for something on a weekday-ish basis (I'd probably come back here one night during the week, but it would be nice occasionally to have the option of staying over at the weekend.) 

Incidentally, my understanding is that if it is less than full time, and if lodger has 'main or permanent residence' elsewhere and doesn't register locally with doctors and such, then it doesn't count as a second person for council tax purposes.  (I have a lodger like that here, and that's what my local council said.)

Looking for room with bed not a sofa or anything like that.

I'm house-trained and that sort of thing, and don't smoke, I'd probably also toddle over to mum-tat's one evening a week, so I wouldn't be around a lot.

Somewhere with reasonable access to the deep south of the northern line would be ideal - that would include near Southern stations that have a service that goes through Balham.

Shortish term really - long term I'm thinking about selling up and moving.  

Happy with reasonably informal / short term arrangement rather than getting tied in to 6 months' tenancy sort of thing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a double room to let in my house which is near Norwood Junction station, so fast trains to London Bridge and not so fast to Clapham Junction. 

I am vegetarian and have three cats, so the person moving in would have to like cats, too, since they are everywhere, and either be vegetarian, or prepared to be sympathetic to my vegetarianism.  

I am looking at a short term let, at least initially.

I am hoping to get about £700 a month, inclusive of bills, as the let includes use of the house (sitting room and dining room as well as kitchen and bathroom) and garden, so is not just a bedsit. And I need to pay my bills


----------



## Peter James - 2 (Oct 20, 2014)

How does flat share work? Do you buy together with your flat mates?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2014)

no, rent


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 2, 2014)

My lodger is just moving out - I am about to drop her off at the station, because I am such a nice person 

so, the room is available, and i am charging less than I said.  I am looking for £590 a month, including bills.  Or £140 if you want to pay weekly.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 10, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> My lodger is just moving out - I am about to drop her off at the station, because I am such a nice person
> 
> so, the room is available, and i am charging less than I said.  I am looking for £590 a month, including bills.  Or £140 if you want to pay weekly.



590 pcm in Croydon?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2014)

poptyping said:


> 590 pcm in Croydon?


Yes, why?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 11, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, why?



You would've got a *really* lovely room in brixton for that money a few years ago but not any more. The prices have gone up so much.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Anyone after a weekday lodger?
> 
> I've recently started a job near Wimbledon, and I can't face the commute from out here in darkest Berkshire much longer, and the commute from mum-tat's in SE London is a pain in the tail as well.
> 
> ...




Hey- did you ever get sorted for this ?

cheers


----------



## Utopia (Nov 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, why?


 
'Cos Croydon's a poo hole with very little going for it and £590 is £540 too much to live in a violent, scruffy, cultural vaccuum! 



* Sorry, Croydon's actually delightful, the Hampstead of the south I like to call it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 14, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> Hey- did you ever get sorted for this ?
> 
> cheers



no, still doing the blargh commute thing which hasn't quite killed me yet

combination of 

general feeling of meh towards the job and there was the possibility of something else which i interviewed for and it took them over a month from saying they wanted to interview me to it happening, then about 3 months to say no (there were funding issues in the background)

would still need to spend some time at mum-tat's and not sure i can face having 3 places

the 'lodger' referred to above is and was somewhat more than that if you get my drift  and as of may he was about to get moved elsewhere for work, but that didn't happen - although it has done at short notice this week


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2014)

oh . good luck .I _might_ have been able to help out on this. _might_...


----------



## passenger (Feb 8, 2015)

looking a a two bed flat, thornton heath, streathem, upper norwoord 900 pounds a month budget
for my ex partner a my 13 year old son part dss if any sees anything, please let me know 
move asap (a bit of an ask but hey you got to try )


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 6, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> My lodger is just moving out - I am about to drop her off at the station, because I am such a nice person
> 
> so, the room is available, and i am charging less than I said.  I am looking for £590 a month, including bills.  Or £140 if you want to pay weekly.


Did you ever find a lodger? - a good friend of mine, who lives in Amsterdam, is looking for a room in London from April to August.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Did you ever find a lodger? - a good friend of mine, who lives in Amsterdam, is looking for a room in London from April to August.


I do currently have a lodger but I'm going to ask him to leave, for several reasons. Tell me about your friend.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 7, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I do currently have a lodger but I'm going to ask him to leave, for several reasons. Tell me about your friend.


PM on its way


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, it seems that friendofdorothy's friend doesn't want to live in South London, so my room is back on the market, as it were. 

Anyone interested?  It is a decent sized room, and £140 a week including bills is a good deal. 

I will only live with women, though.


----------



## tiny.pilot (May 31, 2015)

VERY LARGE DOUBLE ROOM in West Dulwich SE218JP, available from 25 June 2015.

THE HOUSE: 
Grand Victorian terraced house with high ceiling and loads of natural light. It’s got a back garden. There’s enough space for a bicycle in the hallway. You will be sharing the ground floor – including the kitchen and bathroom/WC - with me, another tenant. The kitchen is fitted with all the standard appliances (microwave, oven/fan oven, washing machine, fridge). The bathroom/WC comes with a shower/bath tub, and there is also a separate extra room with a power-shower. The house is enjoyable, warm in the wintertime and quiet. It’s a non-smoking house, nevertheless you are welcome to use the outdoors back garden

THE ROOM:
Your room is the front one and in a size of about 20 sq m/216 sq ft with high ceiling and a double-glazed bay window. It’s moderately furnished and contains a spacious built-in double-level wardrobe with mirrors fixed on its doors, a double bed, two chests of drawers, floor lamp and a 3-seater sofa - which still leaves quite a lot of space for you to arrange. There’s also an additional space for storage underneath the bed and on top of the wardrobe. It would be perfect for someone who appreciates privacy as – depending on how you set it up – it can serve as both: bedroom and a day room.

ME: 
Post mid-thirties female professional. Very clean and tidy, quite private, considerate of others, geeky. Usually keen on socialising, although can come across a wee bit of an introvert at times when I’m busy (nothing personal). Respectful of nature and the environment - not to a devotional level, but I’m trying to do my bit. Interested in music, drawing, DYI, trekking, travelling, healthy living, botany, science discoveries, socially engaged arts. 

YOU:
·  Trustworthy, relaxed and gets on with others.
·  Very clean and tidy.
·  I’m allergic to curry mix, so you need to be ok not to use it

PHOTOS: 
http://postimg.org/gallery/yv1rkmqg/

RENT: 
£750 pcm + £750 deposit. Wi-Fi + bills incl. Single occupancy.


----------



## tiny.pilot (Jun 9, 2015)

The room price has not been reduced to £725 pcm. PM if interested.


----------



## Front Up (Aug 30, 2015)

I will be returning to London soon after a while away and was wondering what sort of rents for a room or bedsitter would you be expected to pay in the Wood Green - Palmers Green area these days??


----------



## TopCat (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking for a lodger. Preferably a weekday lodger. Double room. Clean small house. Garden. Comes with a london wide free travel pass if you get official ID at my address. Ten mins walk from Morden tube. Rent etc negotiable.


----------



## NickyCrumb (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello,
my name is Nicky and i am looking for double room in Brixton 500-650pcm.I am working as a self employed chef and i am also part time student (last 5 months to go) .I am easy going ,relaxed person who loves food, Hip Hop 70´-Early 90´mainly, Art and independent creative individuals. I am use to living alone or with one more flatmate but i won´t be against funny bunch of flatmates to share a bottle of wine after long day in work or some nice BBQ. P.S: Potentional flatmate/s would be well feeded _!_
Thanks for any info or message about rooms.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 1, 2016)

rooms available at ours. it is awesome. here is an advert.

Rooms available in massive warehouse conversion Manor House | United Kingdom | Gumtree


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 1, 2016)

Is it legal to specify a preference by gender ?

Loads of places do this BTW, I'm not singling Boycey out.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Is it legal to specify a preference by gender ?
> 
> Loads of places do this BTW, I'm not singling Boycey out.



It's not a business/service, so yeah.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 1, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> It's not a business/service, so yeah.



Ok. I would have thought it was a service but fair enough if you know different.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Ok. I would have thought it was a service but fair enough if you know different.



It's a private advert for a room in a house/flat share. It's not a business/service.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Is it legal to specify a preference by gender ?


 
not sure - there are some bits of equalities law that are different depending on whether you're a business or it's about something in your own home.  i'm not sure if this is one.   and expressing a 'preference' may be different (in law) from saying 'no X' or 'Y only'

this is gumtree's line on it



> *12) Is it lawful for landlords to advertise for a particular nationality?*
> 
> Accommodation can’t be restricted by race or ethnicity even when the owner lives on the premises. This wouldn’t be allowed on Gumtree.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 1, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure - there are some bits of equalities law that are different depending on whether you're a business or it's about something in your own home.  i'm not sure if this is one.   and expressing a 'preference' may be different (in law) from saying 'no X' or 'Y only'



Yes, I can see why letting a room in your own home might be different to a house share with a live out landlord.

Not that it matters what I think,it's what the law says that matters.

And again, I'm not singling this ad by Boycey out, it's something I've long wondered.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 1, 2016)

Basically we are a large communal warehouse and maintaining a fairly balanced gender mix is A Good Thing IMO. We have three rooms to fill and if we at least get a mix we're all good


----------



## Boycey (Mar 2, 2016)

Inside our house:


----------



## gioioioi (Jun 7, 2016)

Double room to rent, SE London
Nice Affordable Double in SE23


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 6, 2016)

Lovely double room available from now until 26th August in West Norwood:

Double Bedroom to end of August in West Norwood


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2016)

Me and Orang Utan are looking for a new housemate to share our lovely home with. Massive house in SE21 (West Dulwich/Gipsy Hill BR, 15min from Brixton on the bus) with lounge, huge kitchen/diner, massive garden, rayt gudd housemates, THE LOT. Bedroom is the quietest, at the back overlooking garden. Original fireplace, plenty of space for double bed, desk, wardrobe, shelves etc. 

£470pcm + bills. Available from 9th August. Viewings this Sunday and possibly in the week - PM me if interested 

Double room in friendly creative HOME


----------



## haushoch (Jul 30, 2016)

A friend of mine is looking for a flatshare.  Somewhere around Crystal Palace, South Norwood, West Norwood, Penge or Sydenham.  He can afford to pay £500 / month (and £600 / month at a stretch).  He's (a young) 50, a very creative kind of a guy, also very musical - plays the guitar.  He's very sociable, a really great cook and loves to talk.  He's a smoker, but more than happy not to smoke in the place, and go outside to smoke.  He's fully employed.

He needed to move from his last place at short notice (his girlfriend broke up with him) and has struggled to find a flatshare as most flatshares seem to have a much lower upper age limit, so he's temporarily staying with friends.  So he could move pretty much immediately.  I think he'd be happy with a short let too as it would give him a bit more breathing space to find something more permanent.  He's looking on spareroom mainly, but I thought I'd post on Urban to help.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm amazed by this very central hostel place. It's almost cheaper to stay here than rent in London.

Safestay - Holland Park.


----------



## keithy (Aug 15, 2016)

haushoch said:


> A friend of mine is looking for a flatshare.  Somewhere around Crystal Palace, South Norwood, West Norwood, Penge or Sydenham.  He can afford to pay £500 / month (and £600 / month at a stretch).  He's (a young) 50, a very creative kind of a guy, also very musical - plays the guitar.  He's very sociable, a really great cook and loves to talk.  He's a smoker, but more than happy not to smoke in the place, and go outside to smoke.  He's fully employed.
> 
> He needed to move from his last place at short notice (his girlfriend broke up with him) and has struggled to find a flatshare as most flatshares seem to have a much lower upper age limit, so he's temporarily staying with friends.  So he could move pretty much immediately.  I think he'd be happy with a short let too as it would give him a bit more breathing space to find something more permanent.  He's looking on spareroom mainly, but I thought I'd post on Urban to help.



We have a room coming up in our share in gipsy hill, is your friend still looking?


----------



## haushoch (Aug 21, 2016)

keithy said:


> We have a room coming up in our share in gipsy hill, is your friend still looking?



Thanks for getting back to me, your house looks brilliant. 

My friend has now gone into a "professional" houseshare, where they only have a shared kitchen and bathroom, but don't really socialise, so he's not really happy there, but it was the best one available at short notice.  I think he'd be keen to move out from there, but I'm not sure what the arrangements with the landlord are in terms of notice periods, etc.  When is your room coming up?  Should I ask my friend to get in touch with you?


----------



## keithy (Aug 21, 2016)

haushoch said:


> Thanks for getting back to me, your house looks brilliant.
> 
> My friend has now gone into a "professional" houseshare, where they only have a shared kitchen and bathroom, but don't really socialise, so he's not really happy there, but it was the best one available at short notice.  I think he'd be keen to move out from there, but I'm not sure what the arrangements with the landlord are in terms of notice periods, etc.  When is your room coming up?  Should I ask my friend to get in touch with you?



This is the ad: Large double room in friendly creative shared home

The room is available ASAP basically as we're trying to make sure the vacating housemate doesn't have to pay loads of rent whilst not living here. So technically we need somebody in October but more likely September x


----------



## Hong (Sep 19, 2016)

There is a very bid master room available in a private house with three bedroom at Forest Hill. 185 bus to Victoria, 122 to Lewisham shopping centre. 10 minutes walk to the train station. The rent for one person is £600, two £680 all the bill include, please call 07504975207 Ms hong to further information


----------



## keithy (Feb 13, 2017)

Got a great room in our lovely houseshare coming up on 9th March in Gipsy Hill. PM for more infor!


----------



## Señor Sol (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm looking for a room somewhere in the Crystal Palace / South Norwood / West Norwood / Gipsy Hill area.  I've just had to move as my landlord is selling the house I was renting a room in and I'm now sofa-surfing with friends.  I can afford to spend £580 tops.  I'm a 51 year old graphic designer, but I'm currently studying to become a TEFL teacher, as I want to move back to Spain where I lived in the mid 90s.  I'm creative, musical, love to chat, spend time with my friends, I am a mean cook (especially curry).  If you have a room or know anyone who's looking for a flatmate I'd really appreciate it if you could get in touch.


----------



## Klort (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello all,

The lady who organises my badminton club in Flaxman Sport Centre (Camberwell) has a room to rent in her house. She's super nice, really friendly and a really good laugh - very social, always organising BBQs and stuff. She rents rooms out in her house mostly to young foreign students. 

The room is a single room in very friendly household (I've met many of her lodgers as they often end up at badminton club). The area is well served by buses and trains and only 4.5 miles from the City of London and the West End. Loads of amenities in the area, plenty of shops etc. Two leisure centres within walking distance.


----------



## keithy (Jul 5, 2017)

Heads up we have 2 rooms coming up in our house due to people moving away for work. 620 including all bills, large doubles, big house with lots of shared space and massive garden, 2 bathrooms, cute puppy, zone 3 West dulwich/Gipsy hill.

Message me for more details!


----------



## Riklet (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone moving out of a flat or know of one going anywhere round Brixton or South London in general (clearly I am not a Londoner).

2 friends of mine are moving to London n looking. The poor buggers. Must be tough going for 1 beds atm.


----------



## mufasasmolasses (Aug 19, 2017)

Me and my partner are looking to share a flat in Holloway/Finsbury with someone. Equal terms, not homophobic/racist/agist/sexist/etc. Rent split per room (/2), fees and bills per person (/3). Patio garden with french doors from living room. Elbow space. Your window faces the patio. 

Room in a 2-bed flat with living room and garden | in Islington, London | Gumtree


----------



## The Pale King (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I am looking for a single room (shared flat or bedsit) anywhere in South East London (closer to Deptford/New Cross ideal but not fussy) for as soon as possible until 18th December or so. Cheaper the better, but could do 500/month. Please let me know of anyone has any leads, cheers!


----------



## Schlingers (Jan 4, 2018)

desperately need to move, me my partner and my dog are living with my parents and its really really not working, anywhere/anything pretty much anywhere in London- please give me a shout! Not in a great situation financially but 500-600 a month for a room we can fork out.
thanks!


----------



## gioioioi (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello all
A large and sunny double room with private WC and shower, available in Honor Oak Park, SE23.
Large sunny double with private WC and shower


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 31, 2018)

Good friend of mine is looking for a room to rent in South London, around £600 per month if anyone knows of anything?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2019)

23 year renter and born and bred Brixton person (and 40 years on Lambeth housing list) is being evicted by landlord, alongside her two grown up kids. She is good, kind and caring, and her two children are lovely young people.

She needs a place quick for them. Cheap, and local(South London)

If any of you know of anything then please please let me know.

This person is a quite amazing and wonderful and saved my life more than once, so I would love to see her and her two kids with a roof over their heads and some stability.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking for a room 30 minutes travel (ideally)  from highbury station/Holloway tube/upper Holloway station.   So most likely north/north East London.   500-600 £  inclusive 

The person is an ex colleague of mine in her late 50's who would be working part time and also working on a PhD.	 She's worked in the music industry prior to academia and is returning to UK  for a year


----------



## The Pale King (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking for a room to rent South London if anyone has any leads? Cheers


----------

